# Your own productions go here!!



## DG

This is a thread where producers and other creators can get feedback and be critiqued on the tracks they create...in all genres of electronic (or non-electronic) music.

Feel free to post here and get opinions/critiques of your work  We really encourage you to actually review other peoples work- such gestures are returned. 

Visit the archive here to see the latest posts before it got archived.


----------



## swilow

http://www.esnips.com/web/sam-pyes-psy-trance

Check em out if you like psy . . .


----------



## staypuft

http://www.putfile.com/staypuft


----------



## illimex

*Hip Hop / Electro influenced tracks*

check em out at www.soundclick.com/illimex

all remiced in different styles by me

Bossy - Kelis 

Crazy - Gnarls Barkley slow house

50 Cent n Eminem - Patiently waiting ambient mix

Kanye West - Electro Hop mix (all falls down)

check em and call or peep me somehow, all the infos on my page


----------



## Rasclatt

you can listen to my tunes here www.myspace.com/muuzar


----------



## rock_lobster

Rasclatt - I had a listen to Drip Dub. I really liked it. Lovely melody and a really nice beats throughout. It sounds excellent.


Here's my third track. 88bpm 'melodic electronica' stuff. I've introduced (simple) electric & acoustic guitar bits into it. It's not totally completed yet but the arrangement is probably not going to change anymore.

Track 03

All comments are welcomed. Particularly critical ones


----------



## ford442

you can hear my latest track here - http://home.pacbell.net/prefect3/Noah-Cohn--Claws-Of-The-Angel.mp3

i'd love some feedback..! what genre does this fall into would you say?

you can preview my other stuff through my site - www.noahcohn.com


----------



## silentscience

check out our tripped out sounds, incorporating IDM/ambience/prog rock and wicked production.
http://myspace.com/chaoticgrey


----------



## oblio

rock_lobster said:
			
		

> Rasclatt - I had a listen to Drip Dub. I really liked it. Lovely melody and a really nice beats throughout. It sounds excellent.
> 
> 
> Here's my third track. 88bpm 'melodic electronica' stuff. I've introduced (simple) electric & acoustic guitar bits into it. It's not totally completed yet but the arrangement is probably not going to change anymore.
> 
> Track 03
> 
> All comments are welcomed. Particularly critical ones




beautiful song dude. really nice.

a few (hopefully) constructive criticisms:

when the 'bouncy' synth first appeared it took me a lot by surprise (not in a good way, lol)... perhaps you could either fade it in or feed it through some kind of effect (delay?) and gradually crossfade from the effected out put towards the dry signal. you could maybe do this with some of the other elements in the song as well to give it a more lucid and floaty feel, letting the different textures and melodies gradually intertwine (not that they don;t do this already, but when they first 'drop' so to speak), though it's only the one I mentioned that needs to be changed I think.

There's a guitar variation about 2/3rds of the way through that seems to be slightly off key, and stands out a little, though it's a lovely little variation otherwise.

that's all I can think of... really nice textures, sounds, melodies and arrangement! congrats.


----------



## swilow

Rasclatt said:
			
		

> you can listen to my tunes here www.myspace.com/muuzar



Hey mate, listened to a few of your tracks. Fokestep is cool, really nice trippy dub with cool breaks. I really like the didj part. Elephant is also cool, bit breakcore like with nice springy reverbs. Maybe use some different big verbs, as in use a variety. The big boom is annoying at times- fiddle around with diffusion, decazy length and room size to add interest. 

Nice and cruisy stuff, what do you record with?


----------



## rock_lobster

Hi Oblio. Thanks for the analysis!  I'm just after listening to the track through my folks speakers and I can really hear the wonky guitars     I had sampled one section on old strings and the other section with new ones. I'll just re-do the whole lot again. I'm quite conscious of the key change now though, I hope I can still pull it off. Thanks alot for your comments man, much appreciated. Work in progress!


----------



## Idi0tequ3

www.myspace.com/djmethorphan
new sound


----------



## kocher

www.myspace.com/alenkocer


----------



## swilow

I've added a new song to my folder BlackEnergy- its semi-complete. I'd love some technical feedback on it.... 

http://www.esnips.com/doc/e437cb5d-ead7-4d52-b355-f25e436fe58c/BlackEnergybyBlueMeanie.mp3


----------



## staypuft

http://www.myspace.com/basscadet1 ...i started up a myspace page...only two tracks uploaded so far though


----------



## Dr.Absinthe

*hello*

hello i new here  i am a 24 years old underground music producer u can listen to my music on this link---------------------> http://www.myspace.com/spoetnikdrabsinthe
feel free nto chek it out


----------



## Bauer095

whatup welcome to BL mr., i mean dr. absinthe, sorry. 

I like your stuff, that video you sampled for Space Cadet makes me laugh all the time, every time.

Soft Ice is chill too I'm listening to it right now, will probably dl it keep up the good work.

good talk see you out there. :D


----------



## rock_lobster

willow11 said:
			
		

> I've added a new song to my folder BlackEnergy- its semi-complete. I'd love some technical feedback on it....
> 
> http://www.esnips.com/doc/e437cb5d-ead7-4d52-b355-f25e436fe58c/BlackEnergybyBlueMeanie.mp3



I'm not one to give you 'technical criticsm' with my training wheels still on  A very well put together tune though. I really like the alternatively filtered effect at the start of the song. There's plenty going on throughout the song but it doesn't sound overly busy at all. 

The only thing that caught my ear off gaurd was about 2mins into the track when when you brought everything back in, the levels sounded a bit too high!

I never really know what to say when writing about peoples tunes ... with artistic license n all that


----------



## swilow

^^^Thanks RockLobster, much apreciated. Parts of the song do get louder, but I like adding a bit of dynamic range to my music. I'll ahve to revisit it to see what it sounds like. Thanks for listening, I'm grabbing some of your stuff now so I'll post my own little review in a couple of hours.  -

S


----------



## as_the_rush_comes

My friend made this song, there are a few minor mistakes that I pointed out and he probably fixed them already, but we want it critiqued.

do your worst: http://media.putfile.com/Seven-Nation-Army-teil-7

[ lol it's the seventh version ]


----------



## motiv311

*my song*

http://music.download.com/dransworld/3600-8697_32-100268988.html


shitty recording of me and a couple friends in the garage playing a song in high school. I wrote the song, its called "Poor Man's Cocaine" and I sing and play the guitar in it. 

its kinda like reggae to rock , I know its got some "issues" but if people want to comment on the quality of the song itself, or give me some pointers , go for it.


----------



## Rasclatt

willow11 said:
			
		

> Hey mate, listened to a few of your tracks. Fokestep is cool, really nice trippy dub with cool breaks. I really like the didj part. Elephant is also cool, bit breakcore like with nice springy reverbs. Maybe use some different big verbs, as in use a variety. The big boom is annoying at times- fiddle around with diffusion, decazy length and room size to add interest.
> 
> Nice and cruisy stuff, what do you record with?



hey thanks for the feedback! I wouldve used Reason for all the tracks you heard there, I mainly use wavelab for audio editing, and am slowly trying to ween my way onto cubase/rewire with reason.


----------



## the better green

http://www.myspace.com/phuckinglosers

stuff up on there is mostly demo hip hop songs, as well as one punk song, got a shitload of beats waiting to put up there. We're working on a crazy reggae/ska type song, and some metal tunes. Meeting up with a friend who spins this weekend to belt some stuff out as well.


----------



## dr seuss

ok, lots to review, so little listening time! 

i'm going to try and get through them all but it will be a piecemeal process, so apologies if it takes too long. i'd also like to say that personally speaking i find it a lot easier to review something if it's downloadable rather than in an embedded player... which might explain why i'm starting with the downloadable ones :D 

*Blue Meanie* - _Black Energy_

running commentary... intro section is wicked. i like interplay between the reversed elements a lot. 

the kick drum is absolutely huge. bassline is crisp and nicely integrated. the synths at 1:15 are gorgeous. the panning on percussive hits is cool as well. 

i think ultimately the bass & kick levels are going to have to come down a bit before it really sounds its best on a big system. as it is they might swamp the rest of the track a little bit. 

this track has a really unique atmosphere. its sense of progression and space is really good as well. 

i like the stripped-back minimal section from 03:45 onwards. you get a really good feel for the groove that underlies the whole thing. the pitch-bent swirly synth sounds get me smiling every time. 

really nice work!


----------



## dr seuss

*rock lobster* - _Track 03_

intro is gorgeous. the acoustic guitar is warm and fuzzy; really nice underpinning for the rest of the track. 

the synth arrangement is sweet as well. if it were me (and bear in mind i've still got training wheels as well ) i'd like to hear the synths run through a longer filtered delay when they first come in, to give even more spaciness and allow you more flexibility in terms of fading it in and out quickly with automation to alter the melodic structure. 

the bass is nice man. it has moments of really deep punchy clarity. perhaps a touch more variation in the velocity would add some more feel to the bassline? it's definitely rich and creamy  

what i like most is the interplay between the pad / guitar / melodic synth sounds. there's an underlying tranquility which is just superb... it's just a warm, beautiful and emotional piece of music


----------



## dr seuss

here's a new one; progressive melodic morning psy:

http://www.aeonsound.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=fileinfo&id=10

and something a bit more full-on - if you like nano, check this out: 

http://www.aeonsound.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=fileinfo&id=11


----------



## swilow

dr seuss said:
			
		

> ok, lots to review, so little listening time!
> 
> i'm going to try and get through them all but it will be a piecemeal process, so apologies if it takes too long. i'd also like to say that personally speaking i find it a lot easier to review something if it's downloadable rather than in an embedded player... which might explain why i'm starting with the downloadable ones :D
> 
> *Blue Meanie* - _Black Energy_
> 
> running commentary... intro section is wicked. i like interplay between the reversed elements a lot.
> 
> the kick drum is absolutely huge. bassline is crisp and nicely integrated. the synths at 1:15 are gorgeous. the panning on percussive hits is cool as well.
> 
> i think ultimately the bass & kick levels are going to have to come down a bit before it really sounds its best on a big system. as it is they might swamp the rest of the track a little bit.
> 
> this track has a really unique atmosphere. its sense of progression and space is really good as well.
> 
> i like the stripped-back minimal section from 03:45 onwards. you get a really good feel for the groove that underlies the whole thing. the pitch-bent swirly synth sounds get me smiling every time.
> 
> really nice work!




Thanks Suess, muchos appreciated. Black Energy is the heaviest song I've written interms of bottom end. I usually cut alot of bass of instruments, this time I din't and just tried to tweak it down. The song was insprired after dancing to Vibrasphere and SuncontrolSpecies sunrise in the bush- I had to try to emulate the huge live boom sound.  Maybe not . . . I've yet to compress kick/bass as I like to do, but this song doesn't really ask for it. Thanks for the reply, at some point I'll update the link when I've fully mixed it


----------



## dr seuss

> insprired after dancing to Vibrasphere and SuncontrolSpecies sunrise in the bush- I had to try to emulate the huge live boom sound.



i can definitely hear that man... actually what i thought of when it first kicked in  the vibrasphere comparison stands up too, which is quite a compliment!

i bet it would sound 10,000 times better in a tranquil forest somewhere in oz than in my (cold, cramped) studio!


----------



## silentscience

new track Relatively Speaking now at my Myspace page:

http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey

you will like it.


----------



## UltimaWeapon

http://download.yousendit.com/FEA8EF3E25E91A95       unfinished, but nice to listen to. its some kind of Rotterdam Techno stuff...gabber or hardcore i unno wtf it is. but its pretty fast .


----------



## Rasclatt

new track called "matchstick Dub" up on myspace now www.myspace.com/muuzar


----------



## lazyvegan

welcome to the multiverse (psy)

http://dc25.4shared.com/download/6051913/b7a7b97c/multi.mp3?sId=sW0SVGNrtYdLayCt

unity gain (chilly housey thingy)

http://dc25.4shared.com/download/6051992/87903e2/unitygain.mp3?sId=t5BhXqY5FwK7p0JQ

no name (dnb/chill)

http://dc25.4shared.com/download/6051694/ea46e1ea/dnb1.mp3?sId=DW3lbFvc0Cy9lRbj


----------



## innatebeat

*The Energon Conspiracy*

Check these trax out... I'd love some feedback... www.myspace.com/energonconspiracy


----------



## swilow

lazyvegan said:
			
		

> welcome to the multiverse (psy)



Hey bro, pretty nice ideas. Before I say anything, you gotta fix your bottom end, you seem to have absolutely cranked it...either way, i had to cut like 24 dB to listen to it.  The low end is what drives dance music so spend a lot of time getting the kick and bass tuned to each other and nicely balanced. Some other sounds are clipping to, so check your levels.

I like some of the zappy sounds and persuccion, though you could liven it up a bit. Compression is a bit weird, don't overcompress. I like the vowel sound at about 7.50, don't let things get too busy though. Good work


PS. The multiverse sample is in Protocultures 'New Directions' in case you didn't know  I'll have a listen to your other stuff too


----------



## swilow

> dr seuss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a new one; progressive melodic morning psy:
> 
> http://www.aeonsound.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=fileinfo&id=10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey suess, lovely song. Nice mix of trippy elements and more melodic ambient sounds. Production sounds good, levels may need to be tweaked a bit eg. The last melody line is a bit too high freq'y. Very sweet melody though. :D
> 
> I like the chorusy almost guitar like sound that starts at about 1.20 very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and something a bit more full-on - if you like nano, check this out:
> 
> http://www.aeonsound.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=fileinfo&id=11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well its a nice intro, beyond that I can't say much because it only goes for 29 seconds. Sounds cool til their though!  Are you able to trow up a bit more?
Click to expand...


----------



## rock_lobster

Do you know what I fucking hate?  When you review   three tunes for people and then your fucking post disapears!!! :D

I'll redo in the morning, i'm off to bed now!!!


----------



## lazyvegan

dr seuss said:
			
		

> and something a bit more full-on - if you like nano, check this out:
> 
> http://www.aeonsound.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=fileinfo&id=11



 i dig this song, specially the last 1/3 or so where it really gets down in that wonderfully uplifting kinda way. just curious what gear you used to make that lead sound at the end?


----------



## rock_lobster

Silentscience - 

Had a listen to your tune, as you piqued my interest in your last post. I did enjoy your song, it was very cool indeed. Although, I thought it could have been a bit tighter sounding (not that I'm one to talk    )     I really like your sound, it's very distintive indeed. I think out of all the tunes I've listened to I think your best one is the one you posted here last!   Good work, sounding good !

Suess - 

Finally!  thanks for the commentary on my tune. I'm absoltuely sick of listening to it and working on it now I have to say though :D   Right, I had a listen to your two tunes.

I thought the melody in the  nano one actually sounded like a track oakenfold used to play :D     A real nice melody though and the change about 2/3 into sounded distinct and nicely contrasting too. Well put together. How much time do you invest in putting all the little fizzes and buzzes into your tracks? 

I preferd the second track big time as it seemed more structured than the first,  which just sounds more appealing to my ear. But one thing you did in the first tack and I'm not sure if I liked it or not. Was just after 5mins you started a build up, stopped it, started again, stopped it and then kicked it off   Is that normal for psy tracks?  Never heard it done like that before.  All in all very good work though!! As usual.


----------



## motiv311

did anyone listen to my song? just curious if people aren't posting any reviews because they think it sucked or whatever. 

ill show you mine if you show me yours


----------



## swilow

^^^Nah I had a listen, I had expected a trance masterpiece from how you spoke! )

It sounded quite cool, quite an intelligent and mature sounding song. The production lacked somewhat, then again I played it through laptop speakers so whose to say? Nice though, I'll have another listen and write some more here.

Got any other tunes?


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

"Death Noogie" http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=534145

I'm not sure which electronic genre this fits in....


----------



## staypuft

posted up a new track on http://www.myspace.com/basscadet1 

kinda minimal...it's the first mix of it, but i'm pretty satisfied so far


----------



## swilow

One word to everyone- I think, as Seuss mentioned, you'll have a much better chance of being 'reviewed' if you make the songs downloadable. I don't like streaming music, I use my laptop which has shit speakers so it doesn't do music justice. If tunes are downloadable I can at least listen to them in my own time on my home setup and give them a real listen.....

http://www.esnips.com    This is a good site for file hosting and whatnot, 1GB limit if I'm not mistaken.

Anyway, just a suggestion. If your worried about people ripping your music, record some random volume cuts thru the track, or but a pretty low quality mp3, or an unfinished song out there. 

 Also yousendit.com though you have to be a member to download.


----------



## rock_lobster

A quick google search for 'file storage and hot linking' should drag up a few rating sites.  I use www.fileden.com   -  I think it's only 50mb storage  but it's all you want for putting up a few tracks. Then people can hear your genius in a quick 'file - save-as' motion :D



Besides, myspace is for 'girly-men'


----------



## dr seuss

> hey suess, lovely song. Nice mix of trippy elements and more melodic ambient sounds. Production sounds good, levels may need to be tweaked a bit eg. The last melody line is a bit too high freq'y. Very sweet melody though. :D



heya, thanks dude. yeah i'm still not 100% happy with the track - needs more get-up-and-go in the first section methinks. will try sort out those high frequencies, i've not mixed it well at all! 



			
				lazyvegan said:
			
		

> i dig this song, specially the last 1/3 or so where it really gets down in that wonderfully uplifting kinda way. just curious what gear you used to make that lead sound at the end?



hiya, for that line i used a free softsynth called Iblit. there's a polyphonic version (strangely, called Polyiblit) available as well - i love them. check it out here:

http://www.bostreammail.net/ers/vstplugins.html

they're quite basic synths but they do sound really lovely imo. they tend to need a bit of processing tho to get the best out of them - for that lead sound i used a few instances of EQ4 (ableton's parametric EQ), Camel Crusher (freebie distortion plugin), ableton's Auto-filter plugin, Kjaerhus' Classic Delay (also free) and Blockfish (freebie compressor).  



			
				rock_lobster said:
			
		

> I thought the melody in the  nano one actually sounded like a track oakenfold used to play :D     A real nice melody though and the change about 2/3 into sounded distinct and nicely contrasting too. Well put together. How much time do you invest in putting all the little fizzes and buzzes into your tracks?



quite a bit of time goes into generating the textural elements of the track; i guess that's one of the features of the 'genre'. however long it takes i guess  



> Was just after 5mins you started a build up, stopped it, started again, stopped it and then kicked it off   Is that normal for psy tracks?  Never heard it done like that before.  All in all very good work though!! As usual.



sometimes i just do things for the fuck of it - i like a bit of the unexpected. sometimes it works and sometimes people stop dancing


----------



## Idi0tequ3

www.myspace.com/djmethorphan
what does anyone think?
any tips?


----------



## swilow

^^^I haven't heard any of this stuff, but some earlier stuff I've heard. Interesting, ambient noisescapes, what sort of stuff do you make sound with? I can hear the DXM if you know what I mean... I'll have a proper listen on good speakers and post back later, sorry real busy at uni at the moment


----------



## motiv311

alright, im gonna try and work out a "trace masterpiece" for ya willow. be warned, im really just used to working songs out with acoustic stuff


----------



## motiv311

I can't sleep after doing some meth ealier today, and drinking pod T and whatnot. 

DR>SUESS
        So im going to listen to EvERY song (hopefully) and review it... AND 
right now I am listening to "AEON FLINDERS something' and Me LikeY.. nice minimalism goin on... kind of a distant trancey feel, with some pretty cool transitions. Def not melodic in any conventional sense, which my song is going to be. Good sounds.

Now i am on
TELEVISION SKy.... nice buildup in the beg. nice percussion usage. I like the flanger. Maybe drags on a little to much in the section after intro. Yeah im wating for something to change. . nice tho.


----------



## motiv311

The Energon Conspiricy.. Hollow Eyes. Original sound. is that artificial voice? Kinda video-game sounding. the bassline could get changed up a lil bit. Cool song. 

 Are you Ready? - Yeah .. i hate mac voices. haha this song is kinda funny, i cant take the intro to seirous. Nice layers. song develops out nice. 

 Celestial - is rockin my ear drums with bass. Sweet layering. sounds like a kick ass hip hop song. My fav so far definetly (out of the rest of yours) .

oh yeah, Deeper - this is crazy. sounds kinda like old NIN or something. I don't dig this for somet reason.

the HOLCENE - cool intro, trippy sounds. like the lady scream. i think you need more modern sounding synths .. what program do you mix with? do you get special loops and shit..? 
 still, its got a lot of entertaining and relaxing .. similar to the other, but more melodic. I still like the flanders song more tho. Cool ending.. def full on

Seven Nation Army teil 7" in Others by jmaeson 

        i like this one. a nice raw song that depends on blending harmonies and melodies ..  Kind sounds eastern. nice development . you don't get bored to quick. oh wait.. .this is white stripes? fuck i didnt see that coming

Sam Pyes Psy-trance- BlueMeanie 

                      nice sounds. professional quality. i could rave out to this fo shure. that voice recording is sweet, and that boner sound wave is cool aswell. nice synths. good good song. doesnt get boring at all. perfect timing.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

willow11 said:
			
		

> ^^^I haven't heard any of this stuff, but some earlier stuff I've heard. Interesting, ambient noisescapes, what sort of stuff do you make sound with? I can hear the DXM if you know what I mean... I'll have a proper listen on good speakers and post back later, sorry real busy at uni at the moment


 ive got a korg electribe synth and i use fruity loops. yeah its a pretty rare genre


----------



## motiv311

Just wondering idoteque, did you like Thom Yorkes solo album? your song kinda sounds like it belongs in that sorta genre


----------



## Idi0tequ3

i love his solo album. what genre what you put my songs under if you had too guess? im going with some kind of ambient core or something. does any one find my songs enjoyable? i have a shitload of other tracks, ive made 3 albums and im half way done with my 4th one, i just uploaded every song ive ever made on a myspace mp3 player.
www.myspace.com/djmethorphan 
add me if you want


----------



## motiv311

I mean,
 the one I heard does SOUND cool, but its mostly sounds, and there isnt really enough melody, harmonies, song development etc.... but then again, I only heard that one song. 

     I might call it electronica, or industrialistic somethin or other. 

 when i post the song im working on ... you'll see that I lack what you have, and you lack what I have.. and that is melody, which I posses, and custom sounds and technical know-how, which you do.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

interesting, im looking foward too hearing your shit. thanks for listening


----------



## motiv311

damnit, my PC totally crashed yesterday, (I was putting the hard drive in a cooler, and I dropped it on my wood floor. and I went out on a whim, and just bought a g4 iMac so i could finish the song. 
             I have limited experience with audio programs (and especially macs), but i feel compelled to finish the my Trance D Medely. I got the iMac for 50 bux, because the LCD screen was broken 

  But hopefully I'll get the time to finish that bitch!


----------



## Idi0tequ3

that s ucks. hah


----------



## Dude I'm sooo high

Check out these two D'n'bish songs I made. I technically consider myself more of a hip-hop producer, but I've been in a drumnbass phase lately, so I'm trying to produce my own tracks. I've actually thought of some crazy ideas that I don't think have been used yet. Kinda mixing current hip-hop with drum'n'bass... I'll post some more stuff when I work out something I like. Listen to these two and see what you think.

http://rapidshare.com/files/5491110/switchitup.mp3.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/5393745/newsong.mp3.html <--- This one kind of sucks so try the other song first


----------



## swilow

motiv311 said:
			
		

> damnit, my PC totally crashed yesterday, (I was putting the hard drive in a cooler, and I dropped it on my wood floor. and I went out on a whim, and just bought a g4 iMac so i could finish the song.
> I have limited experience with audio programs (and especially macs), but i feel compelled to finish the my Trance D Medely. I got the iMac for 50 bux, because the LCD screen was broken
> 
> But hopefully I'll get the time to finish that bitch!




If you need advive on the use of macs/ sound programs give us a PM with any queries, I am a mac head myself.


----------



## swilow

Dude I'm sooo high said:
			
		

> .
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/5491110/switchitup.mp3.html




hEY mATE, RAERLLY DIG THIS song (eeps sorry for shouting), it has a nice darkish melody, and I like the changes between slow hip hoppy stuff into dnb beatsa. A few tips- the slow beat should be less inetense, maybe filtered a bit so when the hard drum breaks come in they really kick and shhaterr the gentleness. Maybe make ytour fills (the drum rolly thing) more vaired. Get some swooshy revers cymbals or something to help lead into new sections. Plus chopped vocsal samples would rock.

Its a really cool tune, gritty sort of beat, with an eerie kind of melody. Sounds really powerful. Just tweak your levels and frequency balance and you'll be right. Have some fully weirdly panned rum breaks or something. Bear in ym i know not much on dnbass but really dug this tune mate. Nice


----------



## Dude I'm sooo high

Thanks Willow! Appreciate that. I've just started producing drum'n'bass so I'm sure I still have a lot to improve on, but I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Dude I'm sooo high

"Insomniac/Ring Tha Alarm" 

http://rapidshare.com/files/5973248/ringthealarm.mp3.html


----------



## motiv311

haven't been able to get the comps up to run the mixing programs. . 
   But i did dig up some old jams that me and some friends made while i was at college. they are mostly live recordings

this one is a cover we sang while hiiiigh... Thank you for the days : by THE KINKS

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=135860386


----------



## Echoversion

I make soul influenced house mostly ( : feel free to add me if you like!

myspace.com/dingobeatz


----------



## Dude I'm sooo high

nice stuff dingo


----------



## motiv311

check out my recording called "trippy riff" , you can find it at myspace URL i posted above. 
   I think you'll like it.


----------



## swilow

^^^Trippy riff- I like this, pretty hypnotic. It evokes images of peyote and the desert . . . hehheh, well it does! The lead guitar sounds nice and clean, maybe a little dry though. I like the chugging bass you've got in their....

Thankyou for the days- interesting sixties folky sound, I can hear the Grateful Dead and The Band in there. Vocals need to be fixed up, but the harmonies sound alright. Perhaps somewhat outthere at times, but that seems to be the nature of the recording.
edit: I've never heaqrd that particular kinks song, but their a great band.


----------



## oblio

I like the kinks cover, plenty ropey and plenty of character. plus you reminded me how great the Kinks are, can't believe I haven't listened to them for this long! village green preservation society is one of the greatest expressions of a quaint english existance I've ever heard.

I liked trippy riff, it's like a languid Kevin Ayers instrumental or something, which is a good thing. hope to hear more!

i added you, check out my tunes if you get a chance. there's a joy division cover which is kind of ok. and there's a link to where you can download the rest of my stuff if you feel that way inclined.


----------



## motiv311

^well thanks for the feedback! i'll certainly check out your tune. 

       It's good to know that there are some people who appreciate conventional music around here.


----------



## outerlimit

http://www.dance-industries.com/view_artist.php?ID=2537&track=21647


kinda hardhousy trippy faster 163 bpms shit.Its kinda unique.Most people dig it .It gets good ratings from everyone but the owners of the site lol.Let me know if you like it and if you have a track and I can tell ya what I think.I used all software for  this.


----------



## Ximot

http://myspace.com/crashzendo


----------



## swilow

Added a new track, Magical Passes. Bit different to the psy I regualrly make. BTW its pretty crudely mixed, and I wanted to go for a dirtier sound then the regualr crystalline psy production. It'l play softly I think, I've left a fair bit of headroom, so check the volume. http://www.esnips.com/doc/3aec355c-36d8-40ca-9872-4b40f539f1f8

Hope yall enjoy 

-Sam

for download go here http://www.esnips.com/web/sam-pyes-psy-trance

Download Magic Passes


----------



## rock_lobster

Willlow, are we on the same production schedules? 

I had a listen to your new track. I really like it. My ear can't fault it any way to be very honest. A really nice soft intro into the track and also some great catchy hooks throughout. It really is very well put together. I'd dance to it 
How long have you been producing now? Have you pressed any of your stuff to vinyl at all?

Here's my latest effort. Still not finished yet, of course ... I can pick out lots wrong with it. In particular the timing of a triplet in the melody and also a stressed out synth i'm using in it. But if anyone has commentary on it I'd love to hear it.  I finally found out how to adjust vst volume levels when recording so I can taper my volumes on the fly now :D


http://www.fileden.com/files/9495/Track 04.mp3


----------



## swilow

^^^Thanks rock lobster. Yeah, we're on same production schedules- its like the battle between the Rolling Stones and The Beatles to see who can get their record release date the ealiest- slightly downscaled. I win this round!

 I've been producing for a couple of years, maybe three, but only recently started to really take it seriously, and re-enrolled in my sound engineers course. I haven't had any stuff pressed to vinyl YET, but all in good time 

I'm downlading your track now, I'll have a listen with some bongs tonight


----------



## HydrA

two new productions up on my myspace:

'gaia' and 'paths cross'

check:

http://myspace.com/adamgsinger

cheers,
adam


----------



## motiv311

alright,
got all my computers put together into a "master Lab" in my garage. 

I should post a pic! 

Anyway, all your music has got my head full of ideas. Ill throw my head into the electronica mode and see what comes up.


----------



## swilow

hey rock lobster, I've had a good listen to your new track. Beautiful intro, nice sweeping synth and high pitched chimey sounds. 

I like the metallic sort of melody (is this the stressed synth) that starts at about 2.40 or so, it sounds colourful and mystical.

The techy synthline near the start and throughout a lot the song, contrasts nicely with the earthier pad sounds. 808 drums are effective because, for electronic drums, they have an old, vintage almost organic sound. You should think about adding a percussion line, eg. congas, bongas etc just to patter around in the background.

Its a nice tune- I'd maybe change your kick to something less clicky perhaps, and boost the bassline a bit. Some bits are slightly undefined, perhaps because of equing or reverbs, so give them a tweak or something.

I didn't hear any problems to be honest. More fine equalising is all is needs to seperate the parts. It reminds me a bit of Ganja Beats.....


----------



## L.S.D.

Listen to this!

www.soundclick.com/trackfresh


----------



## swilow

YO L.S.D- had a listen to a few tracks

Space Journey- nice, cheery boppy tune, good to do with some electro/ 80's elements. Cant say much about production, but I think your snare and kick are too loud.

Insomnia- nice intro sample. The sireny noise is a little loud and kind of annoyying to be slightly brutal. Love the timbre and rusticness of the drums. One synth line could do with a bit of reverb to push it back a little. It could do with a bit of variation....

Maniacal laughter- nice roll at the start into the filtered, old school sound drums. Once again the synth lione is slightly loud and cheesy sounding, I think something rougher could be good.


----------



## oblio

I've just put the finishing touches to a new track, it's a very twisted techno cover of a philip glass track ('metamorphosis one' -  a musical adaption of the Kafka short story of the same name)

d/l it here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/dsyt6v

thanks! mark

www.myspace.com/burtronkram


----------



## dr seuss

ok, i'll get round to reviewing the latest (non-myspace! ) stuff over the next week. 

in the meantime here's my first dub tune:

http://www.aeonsound.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=fileinfo&id=14

check it out!


----------



## Noodle

Niiiiice.


----------



## swilow

dr seuss said:
			
		

> ok, i'll get round to reviewing the latest (non-myspace! ) stuff over the next week.
> 
> in the meantime here's my first dub tune:
> 
> http://www.aeonsound.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=fileinfo&id=14
> 
> check it out!




Hey man, really nice tune. Sweet reverbs on drums, plus really nice organic sounding sounds.... Very good

-willow


----------



## HydrA

this week i remixed depeche mode -- i feel loved

checkit here (first song, will play when you load page):

http://myspace.com/adamgsinger


----------



## ThoseUnknown

Dark Electro/Miami Bass track up on Myspace. 

Feedback welcome.

http://myspace.com/datrem


----------



## swilow

Seriously guys, try to put your tracks on a downloadable site, there are tons out there. I don't tend to listen to stuff on my internet computer (laptop) which has shit speakers, so I tend to download and transfer it to my music station. There no point in trying to review a song via crap speakers. 

This is not a neccesity, but you'll get your tracks listened to more (by me, at least ). I'm not the only one that thinks this....


----------



## motiv311

Im having major difficulties choosing a program to invest my time into. Fruty loops seems to be the easiest so far, and even that can be slightly frustrating. I don't konw much about protools, but I would like to give that a try. 


    basically I need a program that would be ideal for use with a USB keyboard, and recorded tracks. I want to mix acoustic, electric, and electronica (digital synths, loops ) into a seemless smooth mix/sound. Kinda like Radiohead, or the Postal Service, or Nine Inch Nails. 

             ^what program(s) would you recommend?

I've already tried acid pro, and FL studio with little sucess.


----------



## Patey

I make alot of hip hop beats. Have been producing for going on 5 years now i'd say. If anyone wants to take a gander, my link is below:

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=485152

Feedback is encouraged :D


----------



## swilow

Hey motiv311, look at this page, its got good suggestions. Post in there if you've got any further difficulties.... one thing, look at cubase or pro-tools, cubase first because it'll be easier to get. 

Still waiting for your trance masterpiece to blow us out of the water


----------



## Spleh

Been ages since i've posted anything but been busy working on collaborating with another producer.

Chaos Engine - Stygian

http://www.mp3.com.au/track.asp?id=138694

Feel free to check out the other tracks as well


----------



## Spleh

dr seuss said:
			
		

> ok, i'll get round to reviewing the latest (non-myspace! ) stuff over the next week.
> 
> in the meantime here's my first dub tune:
> 
> http://www.aeonsound.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=33&func=fileinfo&id=14
> 
> check it out!



Tried checking it out but I get a download error.

"Fatal error - we should have had a valid file ID"


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Wheres some jungle in my life?


----------



## dr seuss

thanks guys  Spleh, fuck, i've had to redo my entire site and the file repository system isn't setup properly yet. 

in the meantime here's some progressive psytrance (only available for 14 days): 

http://download.yousendit.com/2F473B784AAF201C

i'll hopefully sort out the dub one next week... and tomorrow i should have time to get round to some reviews!


----------



## swilow

Patey said:
			
		

> I make alot of hip hop beats. Have been producing for going on 5 years now i'd say. If anyone wants to take a gander, my link is below:
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=485152
> 
> Feedback is encouraged :D




Dude- Love let the Horn Sound, mad melody and instrumentation. Very triumphant and original sounding, I really like epic hip hop feel and use of dynamics. Drums sound good, pretty up close though. I would try running it through some sort of tape compressor emulator to get a more sqashed dirty tone to the actual drum beat. I would also add some breaks and cuts (maybe use some vinyl scratch samples and vinyl hiss/distortion?) I suppose you need to wait for vocals for that sort of stuff.... I would also add some drum ghost notes and more cymbals/gongs to indicate start of new bars/sections. Very good beat, big huge and emotionally drawing.

A chill beat is nice too, cool samples use. The offbeat snare hit ie. breakbeat is not in shuffle as well and is playing too early/ slightly out of time....dunno maybe you wanted that? This is more of an instrumental I think, maybe some live/sampled acoustic guitars, classical style could be cool.

You've done some great stuff here mate, gonna listen to some more


----------



## @lterEgo

dr seuss said:
			
		

> in the meantime here's some progressive psytrance (only available for 14 days):
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/2F473B784AAF201C



i like this... heavily layered but not too "busy" sounding, and it has an oddly tranquil feel in spite of the trippy, spacey elements. you've got the progressive bits down to a science.

what is it with psytrance's aversion to proper basslines though? so many tracks have that one-note plodding 303-esque (?) flavor with very little movement. this is something i've noticed with lots of psy material, not just this one. i guess since there is so much else happening in most psy tracks, most people don't really pay it any mind. maybe i am biased because i've played bass.


----------



## dr seuss

hehe this is only the second track with a 'static' bassline i've ever done :D usually i love movement (sometimes over more than an octave) and i'm addicted to portamento slides... thanks @lterEgo.


----------



## swilow

^The rolling 16ths style you talking about is the sound of modern psy essentially. There are some groups that use relatively complex basslines, some GMS, Eskimo have lots of change in their bass lines. Trance is modal and _melodic_- there is usually a root note over which sounds and melodies are played, though the interest is the melodic relayionship between notes as opposed to harmonic relationships. This modal style comes basically, from ethnic music. Traditional indian musi uses the tambura dron with melodies on top, celtic music on pipes usually consists of a relatively unchanging drone holding down the melody, diphonic singning has a root over which resonant fluctations ocurr, trance contains a rolling bassline overlaid with....etc. Just the style....


----------



## innatebeat

*What? Breakz you say!?*

Hey you guyz, I'm sending a demo to an indie label in the UK by the end of next week... with this in mind, I'd really like to know what you guyz think of my tunes and hook up some constructive criticism.... www.myspace.com/energonconspiracy By the way... a couple of the songs are available for download if you don't wanna stream 'em .... thankz


----------



## naptha

hi there

ireally want to post some of my songs here,but i can't get myspace to work.Could anyone tell me where i can put my productions?PM me if neceserry

thanks!


----------



## swilow

http://www.esnips.com

http://www.yousendit.com/

Looking forward to hearing some stuff!


----------



## Spleh

dr seuss said:
			
		

> thanks guys  Spleh, fuck, i've had to redo my entire site and the file repository system isn't setup properly yet.
> 
> in the meantime here's some progressive psytrance (only available for 14 days):
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/2F473B784AAF201C
> 
> i'll hopefully sort out the dub one next week... and tomorrow i should have time to get round to some reviews!



No worries, just post when it's all fixed and i'll check it out then.

Liquify is sounding great, really clean and enough going on melody wise to keep it interesting till the end despite it being progressive. Progressive any genre usually bores me to death so good work.


----------



## naptha

*mucho thanks to willow for helping me out!*

So,this is the first production made with Floops wich i think is good enough for other people to listen to 

So plz give me you comment and feedback on this song.

I like to call it triplounge 


http://download.yousendit.com/2454AC6A6EB71641


----------



## naptha

dr seuss said:
			
		

> thanks guys  Spleh, fuck, i've had to redo my entire site and the file repository system isn't setup properly yet.
> 
> in the meantime here's some progressive psytrance (only available for 14 days):
> 
> http://download.yousendit.com/2F473B784AAF201C




like this one,takes me on a ride,much like sphongle.Good psy!:D


----------



## dr seuss

thanks naptha!  

here ya go Spleh: 

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=E893416907D182D1


----------



## dr seuss

*dj naptha* - _riding the wave_

intro is cool; splashing wave-sounds remind me of sex pistols 'submission' :D. the plunky water-drip sounds are cool and the rumbling percussive hits atmospheric. 

percussive work is really nice; has a lovely 'live' feel to it. strings are warm and rich; feel like they could benefit from a touch more bottom end to thicken them up a bit. the percusso/synth sounds which kick in at 1:50 are cool. like the delayed-flangey stuff at 2:20 as well. hard to judge bass from mp3s, and i don't have my monitors running so it's hard to give detailed feedback. with the flute-ish stuff after 3:00 and the flangey-effects there is a shpongle-esq thing going on here as well  i like the extra percussive layer which joins in as well. it feels like there could be some more low-end presence throughout really, but again i hesitate to give advice based on my current listening setup 

the ending is a bit abrupt - is there more to come from this tune? certainly feels like it could go somewhere else... but maybe that's because the foundation which has been laid is so strong. 

great work!


----------



## dr seuss

*the energon conspiracy* - _hollow eyes_

i can feel the industrial influences in the intro section with those distorted growls and glitchiness. the bassline is unexpectedly cheeky & analogue after the metallic intro section. percussive patterns which kick in are crunchy as all get out. the samples are really present in the final mix, but i'm struggling to think outside the strictly dance music production genre here so bear with me  :D i think you could play around with the snare sample length, pitch or volume to help tighten things up a bit... perhaps automating its length during the snare-intensive sections. for all percussive work velocity is really important in terms of giving energy (which, btw, it's not like this track lacks :D). 

the looping-sample section is wicked, and the big growling distorted synth @ 4:30 is lovely. overall-production wise it's sounding strong and well-defined: a nice 'pro' sound to the mix, which is quite bright and harsh (but then that's partly genre-related too methinks).


----------



## dr seuss

*chaos engine* - _stygian_

rough, raw and relentless... without ever losing crispiness. this one seriously energetic track, bpm aside. synth work is great, particularly the short-swirly cutting whitenoise synth which comes in at 1:06. 

i love the break at 1:50ish... kickass manipulation and great sounds. classic distorted-high-filter-res synth is cool as well. this track always feels like it's in forwards motion. i like the end section particularly 

production wise there's nothing to say  it sounds huge.


----------



## naptha

dr seuss said:
			
		

> *dj naptha* - _riding the wave_
> 
> intro is cool; splashing wave-sounds remind me of sex pistols 'submission' :D. the plunky water-drip sounds are cool and the rumbling percussive hits atmospheric.
> 
> percussive work is really nice; has a lovely 'live' feel to it. strings are warm and rich; feel like they could benefit from a touch more bottom end to thicken them up a bit. the percusso/synth sounds which kick in at 1:50 are cool. like the delayed-flangey stuff at 2:20 as well. hard to judge bass from mp3s, and i don't have my monitors running so it's hard to give detailed feedback. with the flute-ish stuff after 3:00 and the flangey-effects there is a shpongle-esq thing going on here as well  i like the extra percussive layer which joins in as well. it feels like there could be some more low-end presence throughout really, but again i hesitate to give advice based on my current listening setup
> 
> the ending is a bit abrupt - is there more to come from this tune? certainly feels like it could go somewhere else... but maybe that's because the foundation which has been laid is so strong.
> 
> great work!



Thanks for the comments seuss!Yeah i let the song end like that so i can build another track and mix it together.


What do you mean by low-end presence?Like a low freq.synth/bass troughout the song?

bye


----------



## dr seuss

cool  

i meant as in the lower frequencies didn't sound as 'full' as they could be... like the percussive elements could have more low-frequency content. again, i'd need to have a proper listen through my monitors, which i can't do till tomorrow


----------



## innatebeat

dr seuss said:
			
		

> *the energon conspiracy* - _hollow eyes_
> 
> i can feel the industrial influences in the intro section with those distorted growls and glitchiness. the bassline is unexpectedly cheeky & analogue after the metallic intro section. percussive patterns which kick in are crunchy as all get out. the samples are really present in the final mix, but i'm struggling to think outside the strictly dance music production genre here so bear with me  :D i think you could play around with the snare sample length, pitch or volume to help tighten things up a bit... perhaps automating its length during the snare-intensive sections. for all percussive work velocity is really important in terms of giving energy (which, btw, it's not like this track lacks :D).
> 
> the looping-sample section is wicked, and the big growling distorted synth @ 4:30 is lovely. overall-production wise it's sounding strong and well-defined: a nice 'pro' sound to the mix, which is quite bright and harsh (but then that's partly genre-related too methinks).



I don't know its the fact I'm completely baked or if I'm stupid, lol, but I can't tell if you actually liked my song from reading that.... I don't know a lot of technical terms either... I've used Fruity Loops so long that I can make it do what I want it to do pretty much and I just structure my patterns the way I feel they should go but I don't even know what a measure is lol.... haha


----------



## innatebeat

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=662650


----------



## Ximot

45 minutes' live video - I would very very much love to get feedback from folks here.

http://www.archive.org/details/cz_dqliq_20070202


----------



## Spleh

dr seuss said:
			
		

> *chaos engine* - _stygian_
> 
> rough, raw and relentless... without ever losing crispiness. this one seriously energetic track, bpm aside. synth work is great, particularly the short-swirly cutting whitenoise synth which comes in at 1:06.
> 
> i love the break at 1:50ish... kickass manipulation and great sounds. classic distorted-high-filter-res synth is cool as well. this track always feels like it's in forwards motion. i like the end section particularly
> 
> production wise there's nothing to say  it sounds huge.



Cheers for the positive feedback  I've actually never spent so much time on a track before, can definately say it's worth waiting it out and getting a fresh perspective on things rather then rushing to release and getting it done with. There's a higher quality version on our website as well as some of our other tracks.
http://digital-confusion.net/chaos engine - stygian.mp3

The synth you mentioned that comes in at 1:06 i'm hooked on, hardest part was keeping it to a minimum in the track and not overusing it. That and the fact  its a drunken frequency whore stumbling everywhere. 

I've downloaded the dub track, will give you some feedback soon, too sleepy at the moment to give it a proper listen


----------



## Spleh

Had a listen to nkosi, very nice chilled track. Like the contrast between the warm bass and cold atmospheric synths. Reminds me quite a bit of entheogenic mixed with biosphere actually. The guitar samples also adds some nice dynamicness to it all


----------



## swilow

Check out Nothing Is Real, new prog track (125BPM), very unmsure where to go with it.... 

http://www.esnips.com/web/sam-pyes-psy-trance


----------



## innatebeat

Herez a better link to my tunes for you ANTI-MYSPACErZ..... Opinions/Constructive Criticism PLEASE! 


http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=662650


----------



## dr seuss

innatebeat said:
			
		

> I don't know its the fact I'm completely baked or if I'm stupid, lol, but I can't tell if you actually liked my song from reading that.... I don't know a lot of technical terms either... I've used Fruity Loops so long that I can make it do what I want it to do pretty much and I just structure my patterns the way I feel they should go but I don't even know what a measure is lol.... haha



i thought it was wicked


----------



## motiv311

Hey, i need advice for home recording , mixing, editing etc....

         I have an mBox and Protools 6.7 le - and a buncha others. Its USB, and when I record- sometimes it seems as if thier is a delay (like USB might not be fast enough?) 

         What is bitrate? I have been screwing around with that- and I can get the sound pretty damn close to perfect recording time- but i lose quality . . . 

    would an internal sound card be better?

   and should I take a workshop to learn protools , or is it easy to master on your own?

        maybe ill just hire professionals to help me with my demo album... any advice would hep


PS- Should a got the damn Mac!


----------



## swilow

^^^^Bit rate is the amount of binary data generated per second. A bit is 8 bytes if that helps..... A bit is equivalent to 6dB of volume, so 16 bit (like CD) has 16 possible amplitude levels. Listen to a song in 4 bit and you'll hear how flat in volume and how crap it sounds. Thats why your losing quality as you fuck with the bitrate.... Keep it high, 16 or  24, eitherway you'll be forced to eith downsample to 44.1khZ, 16 bit (CD standard). The greater the bit depth and sample rate, the more detail you'll hear in your music, and the easier it is to be rid of digital artifacts, called aliasing.

I believe you have latency issues ie. when you trigger a sound thru your interface there is a slight delay as the sound travels thru your hardrive. There are ways to physically bypass latency issues, such as dual processors, but i think you should try to adjust your buffering size if you can find that function! Buffering is how much of the sound is sampled-and-held to ease up your processing power. Thus if your buffering rate is high ( from 700ms to a few seconds) you'll hear the equivalent delay in action. The reason for the buffering is, i think, to allow processing to occurr internally (ie. effects, MIDI data streams, dither) and then perform D/A conversion, to allow less 'overload' on your computer. If you have a slow computer you have no choice but to have a highish buffer, as you'll hear the sound start breaking up otherwise. I'd look on the mBox website for details on how to improve latency, plus find out ways to speed up your comp.

As to mastering, you can definitely do it yourself with protools, theres heaps of plug-ins dedicated to that. Though most would advise sending it to an objective third party to master, as chances are your ears will be deaf to the tunes by then. If your gewtting your songs professionally mastered, leave -5dBFS headroom or so, as the mastering engineer will bump it up with compressio/equing/limiting to 0dBFS.


----------



## Pathogen

*Description of Track:* - Industrial Drums, Glitchy, Violins. Still in progress. Unmastered, Not mixed down yet. Arrangement is in no way complete.
*Title:* - No title as of yet, as it is still very early in production. 
*Composer:* - James B. (Pathogen)
*Vocal Sample:* - Bryce N. (Word Salad)

"Pathogen" Myspace

Comments are welcome, and encouraged. Remember, still VERY early in production, still a lot more work to be done on it.

Link to Track


----------



## fastandbulbous

My offerings (for the poor sods I haven't forced a CD onto!)

link to first page

First page of 3 sounds ominous eh? muhawhaw!!


----------



## swilow

I urge you all to have a listen to Mr F&B's sonic creations


----------



## Regulus

Please download my new Boards of Canada style turntablism track. All the samples were done by scratching/transforming and looping it into reason. Tell me what you think.

DJ Regulus - Wildlife Synthesis


----------



## swilow

innatebeat said:
			
		

> Herez a better link to my tunes for you ANTI-MYSPACErZ..... Opinions/Constructive Criticism PLEASE!
> 
> 
> http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=662650



Castles in the sky- love the dirty electro bass, very sawwy and squelchy. The fat beat rocks too, maybe a bit of variation in the beat would be good. Now, I don't like the sample or singing at all, I'm sorry, its the actual song I dislike and always have. I think if you channeled it through a vocoder or just added more FX to it would sound cool, and get the bass to follow the key changes.

Hollow Eyes- awesome evil sounds at the sratrt, sounds like sound warped vocal/werewolf go. When it kicks in, sounds cool. Maybe some more sub, like a 808kick could be added. Nice dirty beat. The vocal interplay at like 2.00mins is awesome, love the reducing of the sample- whats he saying? The breakdown at about 3 mins needs to be more intense, add like a rising swooshing or sireny up sound.

Raving 2.0- cool oldschhol beat. Fatbass, sounds nice and warm. More of your evil vocal and stabby suff, you have a cool style that really shines. I like the almost trancey paddy stabby melody, its intense and dark and ominous. However, its lower frequenceies are fucking with your kick, cut from about 200hz or so on the sharp stabby thing. Also I don't know about that electronic voice, I don't like that sound in any song really (unless used to sing such as in Shpongle) also it seems to be out of tune. Its almost elctro/trance/breakbeat, nice 

Nice songs indeed, keep em coming. :D


----------



## swilow

Pathogen said:
			
		

> *Description of Track:* - Industrial Drums, Glitchy, Violins. Still in progress. Unmastered, Not mixed down yet. Arrangement is in no way complete.
> *Title:* - No title as of yet, as it is still very early in production.
> *Composer:* - James B. (Pathogen)
> *Vocal Sample:* - Bryce N. (Word Salad)
> 
> "Pathogen" Myspace
> 
> Comments are welcome, and encouraged. Remember, still VERY early in production, still a lot more work to be done on it.
> 
> Link to Track



Like it so far, its pretty spun out. Cool sounds, like the froggy burp. It sounds very incomplete, yes but it is the bones of a very interesting song.


----------



## Rasclatt

new track i made after a fairly long block, the result of me finally gettin a decent mic to record my melodica, bit of a mashup of styles, tell me if you like :D tis the first track on my myspace here, cheers!


----------



## swilow

^^^Nice so far, eastern and mystical. I like the interesting clacky crushed percussion. The hihats need to vary in velocity. Ah but that kick in is nice, the beats is crunchy and jazzy. Nice deep bass my subby feels like its breathing.
 The melodica sounds good, maybe a little floaty and reverby- where was it recorded, what type of mic did you use and where was it placed???? Huh? 

I liked it Rasclatt, it may need some fine tuning, but you seem to be able to output very warm analog tunes mate. Do you use some sort of tube or tape compressor to warm shit up?

Very nice, please listen to my latest offering, page before this. No-one seems to have listened to it yet, boohooooooo poor me.... 


Um, okaybye


----------



## Kastr0

*My rap productions..*

www.myspace.com/jkastroproductions

 Some beats up there I made and a freestyle where my buddy is saying words and I rhyme about them..

 If your into rap check it out and tell me whats good, :D


----------



## Idi0tequ3

over the months ive been working alot on my rythym or just trying to make better music in general. its hard to put my shit under a category of music, some people like to call it ambient core or something. 
www.myspace.com/djmethorphan
tell me what you think about my new tracks that are up. thanks


----------



## Spleh

Backup drive died recently taking with it a lot of stuff, was the only drive i had it on so it wasn't really a backup drive, more of a temporary storage as i was about to reformat  

http://www.mp3.com.au/album.asp?id=15803

Salvaged wip tracks + explanation. psy-trance, breakbeat, freeform. Was my first psy-trance track and second breakbeat track, luckily the freeform track was pretty much done bar the outro stuff to make it mix friendly. Lost two other wip tracks in it as well, may yet upload them if i can get the mp3s of some people i sent them to.Don't buy maxtor


----------



## Bumcivilian

Hello everyone!  I'm a new member.  

I'm gonna jump straight in and give you the links to three of my tracks.  They're quite varied, but the descriptions will allow you to pick and choose (or hopefully they'll all sound enticing!).  Any feedback would be well appreciated.

A simple piece of music with guitar.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/153tk7

A short track that I feel encapsulates the nitrous experience.
http://www.sendspace.com/file/3bkxf1

A playful Boards of Canada style track (another one?).
http://www.sendspace.com/file/o72eqv


Thank you in advance for giving me the time.


If you wanna visit my myspace: myspace.com/goodinformation


----------



## Dj FLiP

*New song i made! check it out!*

http://www.zshare.net/audio/dj-flp-holding-this-moment-mp3-gjy.html


im working on a new album, this song will prob be on it..


----------



## swilow

Hey mate, please post in the sticky at the top of the forum. Thanks

willow


----------



## Idi0tequ3

new songs www.myspace.com/djmethorphan
anyone listen?


----------



## Ximot

/\ i LIKE your stuff, it's authentic! Sounds to me like you do what you like and your music is you, unlike a lot of stuff by a lot people, which is but their attempts at sounding like someone else and thus not genuine self-expression. This may be lo-fi and dirty but it's real and powerful and it resonates with me and I like it for that. Nicely warped! Do you circuit-bend?
(We're friends on Myspace btw, dunno if you knew, I instigated that months ago)

Here's my newest output.
Will take 15 minutes of your Earth time.
File under "contemporary" I suppose.

http://www.electrobel.be/muzik/15735/Pfaffenthal_Shinjuku

Also new songs at www.myspace.com/crashzendo


----------



## Idi0tequ3

i hope your talkin to me, thanks bro


----------



## Ximot

"This person is already your Friend."  is what I am told by MySpace when I try to add you, so yeah


----------



## rock_lobster

Been a while since I did anything with my pc. Recently rebuilt everything.

I don't normally 'do' drum n bass but here's a melodic dnb track I wrote
http://www.fileden.com/files/9495/Track5.mp3

Idi0teque, I've listened to a few of your tracks before. I'm of the same opinion as the last poster. More power to you   How long have you been producing? How long and typically how do you actually make your tracks?  How do your tracks make you feel?


----------



## Idi0tequ3

haha ive been fuckin around with my korg synth and fruity loops for like 6 months now. i also use an evolution keyboard synth rarely. thanks. i can usually throw a track together pretty fast, listening to music i made myself makes me feel pretty good.


----------



## Regulus

Just finished my new DnB track:

Regulus  - Liquid Sunrise


----------



## Regulus

rock_lobster said:
			
		

> Been a while since I did anything with my pc. Recently rebuilt everything.
> 
> I don't normally 'do' drum n bass but here's a melodic dnb track I wrote
> http://www.fileden.com/files/9495/Track5.mp3


This is some very very chill shit.  It's like ambient-Ibiza-DnB. Keep it up


----------



## rock_lobster

Thanks very much. I appreciate it  

I have a bad case of writers block at the moment ! Can't write a decent melody to save my life.

I had a listen to your tune a good few times. It was on repeat for a while. I like it, it was very good.  How long you being producing?


----------



## Regulus

rock_lobster said:
			
		

> Thanks very much. I appreciate it
> 
> I have a bad case of writers block at the moment ! Can't write a decent melody to save my life.
> 
> I had a listen to your tune a good few times. It was on repeat for a while. I like it, it was very good.  How long you being producing?


Thanks for the kind words! I've been producing primarily in Reason for about 6 months now, and I absolutely LOVE making music. 

Some new techno: Regulus - PseudoSynapse


----------



## rock_lobster

That techno track took a few loops to grow on me but it's pretty cleverly put together. I'd consider making the break back in at 2:30 sound more promenant/tougher, it could be alot more impacting. But that's just me maybe you prefer it that way


----------



## Regulus

rock_lobster said:
			
		

> That techno track took a few loops to grow on me but it's pretty cleverly put together. I'd consider making the break back in at 2:30 sound more promenant/tougher, it could be alot more impacting. But that's just me maybe you prefer it that way


Yeah I need to make it break harder... I made a recording of me spinning a record backwards and cut it up in Recycle and placed it at that break, but it's hard to hear it. I'll probably post a new version of that track at some point w/ a stronger break.

Thanks for the words, I'm glad I found this thread because it's really frustrating trying to find good listeners... I'll play my stuff for my friends and they won't even pay attention.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

Ximot said:
			
		

> /\ i LIKE your stuff, it's authentic! Sounds to me like you do what you like and your music is you, unlike a lot of stuff by a lot people, which is but their attempts at sounding like someone else and thus not genuine self-expression. This may be lo-fi and dirty but it's real and powerful and it resonates with me and I like it for that. Nicely warped! Do you circuit-bend?
> (We're friends on Myspace btw, dunno if you knew, I instigated that months ago)
> 
> Here's my newest output.
> Will take 15 minutes of your Earth time.
> File under "contemporary" I suppose.
> 
> http://www.electrobel.be/muzik/15735/Pfaffenthal_Shinjuku
> 
> Also new songs at www.myspace.com/crashzendo



i gave ur tracks a good listen tonight, i gotta say i dig em. Your shit is also very genuine/creative and also keeps a nasty beat. i like it man, i cant wait to hear it tripping. I hit you up on myspace man.
i made a new song yesterday and in my opinion its the best one ive ever made.

www.myspace.com/djmethorphan
"blast"
let me know what you think fellas. 

Rocklobster you are  a great musician, i think your a very talented person and are definatly going places with ur music if you already havent. Havent heard shit like yours this good, your tracks are pure genius man, keep that shit up becuase i wanna hear more.


----------



## rock_lobster

Thanks alot for the compliment Idi0tequ3. I swear to god I'm going to read that everytime I feel blue 

I had a listen to your new track. I keep trying to find patterns in the music, something like what autechre are upto these days. I could identify one near the end .... I'm intrgued, what sort of psychology do you develop into your songs. What pattern do you follow, if any?


----------



## stimutant

stuff from me:
www.myspace.com/bloggedbrain

ironbrainz & wonderlandf are the ones im proud of, acoustical warfare is ok and problembaeren is not to be taken to serious, please ;-)


----------



## Idi0tequ3

rock_lobster said:
			
		

> Thanks alot for the compliment Idi0tequ3. I swear to god I'm going to read that everytime I feel blue
> 
> I had a listen to your new track. I keep trying to find patterns in the music, something like what autechre are upto these days. I could identify one near the end .... I'm intrgued, what sort of psychology do you develop into your songs. What pattern do you follow, if any?



i try to just go along with a pattern that i make up in my head,  and then play it on synth. most of the time more than one is going on at once. but often it doesnt come out how i planned. Doesn't stop me from making a song out of it. So usually i will think of a beat/sound, something that i personally enjoy, and then i will throw in many more beats and then somewhat of a chorus, and other noises in the backround. I try to make it as trippy as possible and i never try to sound like any other artist, but i think youve noticed that part. Usually what im thinking when im making music is "will anyone enjoy this? i dont know."


----------



## swilow

*Regulus- Liquid Sunrise*. Nice ambient, liquid chords at the start. The main beat sounds cool, I think it needs a bit of an eq tweak to give it more prescence and a nicer punchier snare. Nice sounds and stuff floating around. The first break/buildup doesn't quite satisfy, and I think kickand bass are blending to much. The second break with the big kickroll lead in is cool. Overall nice chilled out tune, a bit of work needs to go into general mixing, levels equing BUT then file compression may have fucked around with your creative vision.


Regulus- PseudoSynapse- pretty cool sounds, particularly like the FMy splashes. Little bit wild in the high end I must say. Not much bass in there either. I quite like the break down, very tripped out, slightly noisy, but yeah it doesn't boom in enough. Maybe add a white noise sizzle at the kick in.... Pretty nice electronic stuff here my friend- may I suggest you try to upload less compressed (mpeg) versions, I don't think your doing yourself justice. So your using reason, I'll assume 3...?


----------



## swilow

brainbug said:
			
		

> stuff from me:
> www.myspace.com/bloggedbrain
> 
> ironbrainz & wonderlandf are the ones im proud of, acoustical warfare is ok and problembaeren is not to be taken to serious, please ;-)




Acoustical warfare- fucking dirty as man, I like the distortion but I suspect some may be unintentional. Overall a bit gritty and repetitive for me. Some nice bits, some unquanitzed bits too 

Ironbrainz- nice little sample at the begginning, sounds like Tim Leary. Cool explosion sounds as well. However, I can't understand where you've gone after that, it sounds almost inaudible, like a massiver punch of distorted techno coming from a car three light years away. Really not my cup of tea.

Oh, and that mescaline sample from the Matrix should be banned


----------



## stimutant

thx!
no unintentional distortion! ;-)
ironbrainz: yes, its tim leary "like a massiver punch of distorted techno coming from a car three light years away" thats how it should sound like! didnt hear the black sabbath-sample?
what else do you think about wonderland?


----------



## swilow

^^^^In that case, you've achieved your vision!! I pumped i as loud as, sounded ear shattering (Ironbrainz) I just think you need to crank the bass, crack the fuckedy fuck out it. As to wonderland, I didn't get around to having a proper listen- I shall soon and post what me thinks are. I actually enjoyed problembaeren as well 

Keep up the good work, and keep posting buggybrainman


----------



## stimutant

new track online (excerpt):

brainwave

www.myspace.com/bloggedbrain


----------



## Regulus

willow11 said:
			
		

> *Regulus- Liquid Sunrise*. Nice ambient, liquid chords at the start. The main beat sounds cool, I think it needs a bit of an eq tweak to give it more prescence and a nicer punchier snare. Nice sounds and stuff floating around. The first break/buildup doesn't quite satisfy, and I think kickand bass are blending to much. The second break with the big kickroll lead in is cool. Overall nice chilled out tune, a bit of work needs to go into general mixing, levels equing BUT then file compression may have fucked around with your creative vision.
> 
> 
> Regulus- PseudoSynapse- pretty cool sounds, particularly like the FMy splashes. Little bit wild in the high end I must say. Not much bass in there either. I quite like the break down, very tripped out, slightly noisy, but yeah it doesn't boom in enough. Maybe add a white noise sizzle at the kick in.... Pretty nice electronic stuff here my friend- may I suggest you try to upload less compressed (mpeg) versions, I don't think your doing yourself justice. So your using reason, I'll assume 3...?


Thanks for the advice!

I always feel like I fuck up my sound when I mess around with the Mastering Suites in Reason. On the DnB tune, I used Dual Band Compression and messed around with the settings until I thought it was alright, but it's definitly missing the sound that I want. I almost feel like I should just leave my stuff on Default Mastering as a rule, cause I usually end up hating the way it sounds by the end.

I'm using Reason 3.0, does anyone have any tips for mastering my tunes? I need the tracks to be isolated more as individual instruments and merge together less.


----------



## stimutant

brainbug said:
			
		

> new track online (excerpt):
> 
> brainwave
> 
> www.myspace.com/bloggedbrain



complete version is online now, comments appreciated ;-)


----------



## swilow

Regulus said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Reason 3.0, does anyone have any tips for mastering my tunes? I need the tracks to be isolated more as individual instruments and merge together less.



Thr first rule would be to leave the mastering to the end- clean up and sperate instruments with EQ, levels (very important), reverb and panning and when the song is FINSIHED, then master. All mastering should do is tighten up the track. Come to think of, the bass on your tunes was very squashed so maybe leave multiband compression to the end. 

The best technique for isolating sounds is the boost sweep and cut technique- boost EQ gain, with a wide bandwidth and sweep across the spectrum. Ugly sounds will jump out at you, which can be narrowed down (using Q) and then cut. If two instruments appear to blend, it work to simply cut the melding frequencies of one of the two. A good technique is when finding an 'ugly' sound, see whats happening an octave up or an octave down (double the frequency- 1khz is one octave up from 500hZ. 250Hz is an octave down) and rememebr that the pitch of your sounds also determines their freqency content- thats why dance is difficult to mix, you have a deep bass line and the deep kick- but subfrequencys have very unusual and different sonic qualities.

http://www.songstuff.com/articles.php?selected=53

I did a basic google search on EQ settings- while this one is not so much specifically catered for you, the pricniples are largely the same. Kepp up the production


----------



## Idi0tequ3

can any of you recomend me a new program? i am really sick of fruity loops, i feel lame when i use it. 
brainbug i dig your shit too, i like your sound.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

i also have two new tracvks up on my myspace
www.myspace.com/djmethorphan tell me what u think


----------



## stimutant

Idi0tequ3 said:
			
		

> brainbug i dig your shit too, i like your sound.



 thank you!


----------



## swilow

^^^You guys )brainbugz) and Idi0tequ3 should check out Xyla for some mind searing trance....http://xyla.net/


----------



## stimutant

checkin, thx!


----------



## stimutant

whoaaaaaaaa thank you! great!!!


----------



## swilow

^^^It is some crazy stuff, reminded me of your tunes brainbug


----------



## Regulus

Drum N Bass!!

Regulus - Alpha Leonis

Comments much appreciated!


----------



## Idi0tequ3

xyla was pretty good


----------



## swilow

Well, I've redone this for release (soonish, fucking hippie label owners!!!), so please tell me what you think

http://www.esnips.com/doc/59cc4965-2dee-4796-bae9-3c351117564b/Black-Energy-mp3

Alternatively just download Black Energy mp3 from http://www.esnips.com/web/sam-pyes-psy-trance


----------



## L2R

something i quickly threw together a few months back. 
http://www.mediafire.com/?amwmkzmzm4e
i still have several sets of training wheels on so be nice.


----------



## Regulus

HexagonSun - Black Energy: This is absolutely sick psy... I really wish I had more to say other then it's really really good and I wish I knew how to download it from eSnips (rather than just play it on their page). All the synths are insanely tweaked and twisted, the drums are tight and the vocal sampling is great. I only hope I can make tracks like this someday!!

Robert Vrdoljak - Red Sea: Very nice ambient tune my friend. Nice drum patterns, synths and mechanical sounds floating around. I found this track very enjoyable and creative!


----------



## swilow

^^^Wow thanks bro. Download from ....actually um for some reason it appears you can't download from esnips anymore WTF>>>> I'll put it up on yousendit


EDIT- Regulus under the transport play bar panel theres a little download link- download PLEASE! 

And keep up the praise!!!


----------



## Regulus

did anyone listen to the dnb tune?


----------



## Idi0tequ3

Regulus said:
			
		

> did anyone listen to the dnb tune?



yeah i think its good


----------



## swilow

Regulus said:
			
		

> did anyone listen to the dnb tune?



I'm gonna check it out, but am busy moving ATM so will only be online sporadically for a week or so...... 

Bboom boom chich


----------



## XperienceMe

wtf no hardhouse or eruo.... 


full of dnb,break and "trippy" stuff ... im sad


----------



## Regulus

XperienceMe said:
			
		

> wtf no hardhouse or eruo....
> 
> 
> full of dnb,break and "trippy" stuff ... im sad


I've been working on this for a few days.. (house)

Regulus - Undo You


----------



## khaosddt

My first live Hardtek/tribe made after a blotter of awesome acid, very mental!!
ANy comments and critics are welcome, even if u find its shit   

http://khaosddt2.free.fr/Lives khaosddt/TORTUE 2.mp3

Made 3 years ago


----------



## motiv311

well. L2R .. 

 i just listened to your song. its def got potential and its kinda cool and experimental.... esp the part with the "wine glass and butter knife" part. Overall you could use more melody and less "trippy sounds" .. but it sounded like a cool song that could be used for background music of some sci-fi show. 



i just added three new songs to my page. 

www.myspace.com/mormania 


none of them are techno at all (yet) and feature acoustic instruments mostly. I play all the instruments and mix it together with very economical "mixing" equipment more suited for a podcaster.

so if you want to hear some original NON-ELECTRONIC compositions i would LOVE the critisizm!!!


----------



## L2R

Regulus said:
			
		

> L2R - Red Sea: Very nice ambient tune my friend. Nice drum patterns, synths and mechanical sounds floating around. I found this track very enjoyable and creative!



cheers dude.  



			
				Regulus said:
			
		

> did anyone listen to the dnb tune?



Yeah man, it's very tight and well composed imo. there's a clarity i can only dream about producing atm. 



			
				motiv311 said:
			
		

> well. L2R ..
> 
> i just listened to your song. its def got potential and its kinda cool and experimental.... esp the part with the "wine glass and butter knife" part. Overall you could use more melody and less "trippy sounds" .. but it sounded like a cool song that could be used for background music of some sci-fi show.



yeah that was within like a week of first downloading the software i use, so part of my first play. I've been playing a bit more with melodies since then, but i can't lose the mellow and somewhat "trippiness" nature of my stuff. 



			
				motiv311 said:
			
		

> i just added three new songs to my page.
> 
> www.myspace.com/mormania
> 
> 
> none of them are techno at all (yet) and feature acoustic instruments mostly. I play all the instruments and mix it together with very economical "mixing" equipment more suited for a podcaster.
> 
> so if you want to hear some original NON-ELECTRONIC compositions i would LOVE the critisizm!!!



I dig that first song that plays. I can really appreciate something that you can listen to while relaxing.


----------



## L2R

accursed encouragement here's more (caution: mostly "trippy" shit)

this play with beats was made within one hour of downloading live for the first time

shortly after that, i did that thing with bluelighter voices in the lounge, but made this while i was at it with lacey k's voice

beats and distortion experiment (ignore the 10 mins of silence at the end)

mellow patient play with some basic melodies

a play with my own voice and samples (the screech sound is based on bjork's voice!)

beat and sample experiments with basic melody

a play with timing and basic melody

timing experiment. not sure if i like it, but wifey and friends prefer it.



great... now i've completely whored myself in this thread. that's what encouragement does! bah, i hope someone enjoys something a little.


----------



## swilow

XperienceMe said:
			
		

> wtf no hardhouse or eruo....
> 
> 
> full of dnb,break and "trippy" stuff ... im sad




Arright, I'm gonna try to write a fullon eurohardtrance tune for you, I can stand to see someone sad!!:D 

And L2R, keep whoring, its quite delightful.


----------



## rock_lobster

Regulus, I had a listen to your dnb tune lastweek.  I noticed some pretty clever stuff going on with the drum patterns. Very good. How did you go about creating them?

One thing about the track in general that I found lacking was the distinction between the various sections of it ... if that makes sense? About 1min into the tune I was really waiting for it 'kick off'. I don't mean go absolutely mental with 303's  etc, but I was waiting for a heavier kick to come in to establish a lead. It was something I noticed with your last techno tune too ... do you remember the build-up/release you created with it?  I think if you can crack what's happening to your sound there, your tunes are gonna sound *alot* more distinctive and have alot more presence.

----------

Willow, I had a listen to your re-worked black magic. It's been so long since I last heard it what have you changed with it?

Again, the only psytrance I ever listen to comes from you and Suess   but it's a great track no doubt about it. You can definitely hear your experience in it. A few little things caught my attention, like the pause for one beat of the bar with some reverse sound happening just before it ... loads of little clever things going on with it. I like it.  Do you ever produce any other genres?


----------



## Idi0tequ3

www.myspace.com/djmethorphan
new track up. same style 
if let me know hwat you think of the tracks up on my page. Plus the new one "got that"


----------



## Idi0tequ3

heres another track too check it mofuckers
http://www.mediafire.com/?dmjidjmmu4g


----------



## swilow

rock_lobster said:
			
		

> ----------
> 
> Willow, I had a listen to your re-worked black magic. It's been so long since I last heard it what have you changed with it?
> 
> Again, the only psytrance I ever listen to comes from you and Suess   but it's a great track no doubt about it. You can definitely hear your experience in it. A few little things caught my attention, like the pause for one beat of the bar with some reverse sound happening just before it ... loads of little clever things going on with it. I like it.  Do you ever produce any other genres?



I just tightened up the mix, semi-mastered it (for release soon hopefully) and added a few little noises, bleeps and some alien tribal girl singing at the end. Plus a few trippy samples, or contrived u could validly argue.... I really only produce psy/progressive, though I have dabbled in dub, ambient and electronica and chill stuff, but undoubtably my main aim is to get the psy going.. Thanks for your comments


----------



## motiv311

ok so i am about to record a rough draft "melody" tech song using FL Producer 6.0.... i am so retarted though... I can't figure out how to record without the recorder "looping" back to only like a single 4/4 time signature. I need to be able to just hit "record" and play a song using my USB midi controller. .. 

 does anyone know how to setup a basic record using FL (fruity loops) with a simple "click and and continuously record" ..... 

           this melody will be an amazing trance / tech song and I could use someone to help me "fill it out" with thier techno and percussion genius!  ..


----------



## Idi0tequ3

motiv311 said:
			
		

> ok so i am about to record a rough draft "melody" tech song using FL Producer 6.0.... i am so retarted though... I can't figure out how to record without the recorder "looping" back to only like a single 4/4 time signature. I need to be able to just hit "record" and play a song using my USB midi controller. ..
> 
> does anyone know how to setup a basic record using FL (fruity loops) with a simple "click and and continuously record" .....
> 
> this melody will be an amazing trance / tech song and I could use someone to help me "fill it out" with thier techno and percussion genius!  ..



dont feel bad ive been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

some new tracks

http://www.mediafire.com/?b9qgsmmwffg
^very long keep listening 

http://www.mediafire.com/?czxzxficmfs

http://www.mediafire.com/?abjtntedfhv


----------



## L2R

a few hours today produced this little repetative thing


----------



## L2R

ah shit, my copy of live just ironically died. not happy. fuck!


----------



## dr seuss

^shit dude! su><orz... hope it's ok. if you reboot and Live launches it will automatically offer to recover the set you were working on. 

i figured you were using Live after hearing the Resonator on some percussive patterns  

sorry don't have time to review properly now - but nonetheless; some really good ideas, but be careful with the over-saturated reverb and the volume of the bass instruments. there is an unconstructed feeling which can be useful, but it needs to be tempered; no one musical part ought to exist in isolation, so the transitional sections need tinkering with to better 'introduce' new melodic ideas etc. 

also worth mentioning referencing - by comparing your mix to a 'pro' track you can go a long way towards overcoming any difficulties your monitoring setup might impart.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

http://www.mediafire.com/?82nhwwnj2j0
what about that one


----------



## itsALLfake

http://www.myspace.com/psychoticclit

mostly fruity loops demo lol.
Some instruments outside of the computer.

I've been meaning to get abelton 6 or whatever. Any recomendations outside of that?
I need an easy to use program for live creation


----------



## L2R

seuss, your kind words and advice are appreciated immensely! 

but i think my live may in fact be dead. it was detected as a copy. i'll try to reinstall later. my fingers and toes are crossed. damned if i can afford USD$500 for a hobby in this the year of my married (which you know all about). bloody pink diamonds, i tell ya!

btw: i was running version 5 on a mac.


----------



## L2R

live is dead, but ... 

i'm glad to say that i've found a temporary work around. I'm hoping it's perpetual, but we'll have to see.


----------



## L2R

the mac is back and working in fine order

Now compressed to mp3 here’ the redone stone egg
http://www.mediafire.com/?8t1zgzygwnx

and the one I did in about 30 minutes
http://www.mediafire.com/?exvuzf3ttjl

and last night’s play
http://www.mediafire.com/?2qtcvnogtx9


----------



## swilow

Well, I've exceeded my stupid downlaod limit so I won't be able to listen to anyones music for a while sorry


----------



## yes me

Voidloss Live PA


*Voidloss Live PA click Here to Download/Listen 





*



a bud of mines stuff


----------



## L2R

not so much a play this time
http://www.mediafire.com/?dvj2q0xbsxb
and i'm pleased with the way it's progressing


----------



## L2R

slightly longer and clearer version 
http://www.mediafire.com/?912hmd0mcx3


----------



## swilow

Hey, I had a listen to Stone Egg L2R, quite nice in a simple and wholesome way. What music do you listen to that compells you to write stuff like that?


----------



## L2R

cheers willow 


what i listen to seems to not equate to what i produce. 

lately, i've been listening more to jazz, whilst stewing for potentiality (very, very far) down the track. 
the simple stuff i've also been pumping lately include the chemical brothers, infected mushrooms, daft punk, crystal method, etc.

all the stuff i posted except that last diddy have been just me learning the software and playing. that last one i actually put some concentrated effort in. 

i reckon my triphappy nature brings out the mellowy, ambience in me.


i hope you guys don't mind this amateur layman whoring all out. i get excited easily when it comes to creative endeavours.


----------



## swilow

Go nuts, my computer is up to speed and I'll have a listen. I like triphappy mellow ambience I do


----------



## Rated E

Alright, I was just messing around with a Fruity Loops demo version and I think I've started to figure it out. But there's a lot I still don't know how to do.

Oh well, it was only 1.5 mb's and about one minute long, so I thought I'd share it.

My First Beat


----------



## L2R

^cute beat 

now chuck in some other things


----------



## Rated E

^
haha thanks.

I can't wait to have more of a fiddle when I get a bit more time.

I want to actually go and buy the program, as the trial is a bit limiting.

Which program would you recommend?


----------



## swilow

Fruity Loops is pretty damn good, and seems to float quite randomly around p2p sites, if one were that way inclined.....


----------



## Rated E

L2R said:
			
		

> not so much a play this time
> http://www.mediafire.com/?dvj2q0xbsxb
> and i'm pleased with the way it's progressing



Wow, that's good. Trippy.

I was reminded a little of psy-trance at around the 3.20 mark.


----------



## Rated E

willow11 said:
			
		

> Fruity Loops is pretty damn good, and seems to float quite randomly around p2p sites, if one were that way inclined.....



hahahaha.

Thanks for the tip. Though one as respectable as myself would never dream of such a thing...


----------



## L2R

i'm currently using ableton live. once my p2p copy figured it's own legitimacy, it refused to play ball, so i dloaded an upgrade which is locked in demo mode, so a main bunch of the instruments are excluded and i cannot save nor export, but i've figured a work around where i can record it using garageband and a male-male headphone jack plugged from headphones to mic ports
only prob, no real alterations after the recording. 

once my wedding is out of the way, i rekon i'll fork over the hefty price for this program. it is excellent.


----------



## Rated E

L2R said:
			
		

> i'm currently using ableton live. once my p2p copy figured it's own legitimacy, it refused to play ball, so i dloaded an upgrade which is locked in demo mode, so a main bunch of the instruments are excluded and i cannot save nor export, but i've figured a work around where i can record it using garageband and a male-male headphone jack plugged from headphones to mic ports
> *only prob, no real alterations after the recording.*



That's the real annoyance there, kinda the reason I want to get a non-demo version. 



> _once my wedding is out of the way, i rekon i'll fork over the hefty price for this program. it is excellent._



Yes, I can definitely see myself getting the moneys worth out of it. I might look into a slightly older version or something to save some cash.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

http://www.mediafire.com/?chfyy0gmei4
am i getting any better?


----------



## L2R

I have difficulty understanding stuff that is so all over the place. there are moments i like, quite a bit i might add, many of which would serve fine as a base of a track. 

i'm not averse enough to give much constructive criticism, except i'd suggest converting the file to mp3 so that it's not such a hefty download.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

any other tips or suggestions? i appreciate any


----------



## swilow

Rated E said:
			
		

> That's the real annoyance there, kinda the reason I want to get a non-demo version.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can definitely see myself getting the moneys worth out of it. I might look into a slightly older version or something to save some cash.



If you get yourself a decent audio interface, which becomes kind of essential in the end, they often come with a DAW like Live. My keyboard came with Live lite (which is crappy) and my Onxy Satellite came with Tracktion by Mackie...


----------



## Rated E

^^
Thanks for the advice 

EDIT: (I'm uploading another beat right now...)


----------



## Rated E

Alright, here it is, my second beat:

Blue Noises

I think it needs a little work. I'm still figuring out Fruity Loops and still on the demo version. Tell me what you think. 

Also extra points if you can guess which electronic artist/s were the major influence.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Here's a little experiment of mine:

http://www.mediafire.com/?cznzxjyvmyd

I started it last night, so I only have the first 16 measures so far. I'm using a canned drum loop, but the synth & bass were played by me on a midi keyboard. I'm just using Garageband, Apple's amateur music software, so I'm kinda limited. I'm probably going to be buying something a little more "pro" soon.

Anyway, tell me what you think.

*EDIT:* I changed the link. It now links to an updated version. I fixed the bass track up, and upped the tempo a bit.


----------



## rm2x

ford442 said:
			
		

> you can hear my latest track here - http://home.pacbell.net/prefect3/Noah-Cohn--Claws-Of-The-Angel.mp3
> 
> i'd love some feedback..! what genre does this fall into would you say?
> 
> you can preview my other stuff through my site - www.noahcohn.com




that's really jolly  I like that


----------



## Idi0tequ3

http://www.mediafire.com/?emnogwlx9wu


----------



## L2R

Rated E said:
			
		

> Alright, here it is, my second beat:
> 
> Blue Noises
> 
> I think it needs a little work. I'm still figuring out Fruity Loops and still on the demo version. Tell me what you think.
> 
> Also extra points if you can guess which electronic artist/s were the major influence.



what a jolly tune! :D


----------



## L2R

TheAppleCore said:
			
		

> Here's a little experiment of mine:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?cznzxjyvmyd
> 
> I started it last night, so I only have the first 16 measures so far. I'm using a canned drum loop, but the synth & bass were played by me on a midi keyboard. I'm just using Garageband, Apple's amateur music software, so I'm kinda limited. I'm probably going to be buying something a little more "pro" soon.
> 
> Anyway, tell me what you think.
> 
> *EDIT:* I changed the link. It now links to an updated version. I fixed the bass track up, and upped the tempo a bit.



WOW. you just using garageband?! far out. well done!


----------



## Rated E

L2R said:
			
		

> what a jolly tune! :D



haha, thankyou.


----------



## L2R

for real. i dig. i dug. i dig dug.


----------



## Rated E

haha, awesome. I didn't know what to think of it to be honest.

I think I'll do a bit more experimenting tonight. Since Wednesday is the only good night for tv.


----------



## dr seuss

right, i've been away and there's lots to catch up on  once i get back this afternoon i'll start reviewing some of the new material!



> My keyboard came with Live lite (which is crappy)



so did my soundcard... but that's a real blessing to be honest, because it's seriously cheap to upgrade to the full version. i managed to get Live 5 full download for 150 euros, which is nothing. it's an awesome way to go legit in an affordable fashion. 

the great thing about investing in software is that updates are either free or really cheap, and the tech support rules.


----------



## Regulus

hey guys, got some new stuff i've been working on for a good while, any comments would be extremely welcome

Regulus - Fuck [goa/psy]

Regulus - Everything is Nothing [acoustic]

i have a house tune on the way too... thanks for listening!!


----------



## Rated E

New track.

Do It (Link Fixed)


----------



## realm

*Realm - Everything Falls Apart (The System)*

This is a song about the events that led up to my dad committing suicide. Check it out it relates to us all. It's time for a wake up call. 

http://www.myspace.com/realm305


im feelin how it feels-forces confront you and you kneel
they hunt you and you squeal-they fuck you and you peel
im feelin how it feels-to be lonely missin ones you love for steel
the government is real-they got a badge but still they rob and steal
im feelin how it feels-stuck up in the deal
just know i can relate-dont ever let the coppas seal ya fate
dont take the bait it isnt fake you can even feel the hate
deep inside ya gut ya feel the bake-feel the pressure incubate
and still you stray its day to day-it'll never change
so lemme get it str8-you feelin how it feels to be a feathaweight
thats when they pushin thumbs and makin rules like stay in school
so they can play you fools into thinkin that the cash rules
its like you locked up in a system that you cant escape

(hook)
locked up in a system that you cant escape (repeat and build)
(hook)


its chaos in alotta ways-were all the witches of the modern day
you gotta love the way they demonize-yet they in disguise
filled with lies i can see it in they eyes but they the law so then they pry
ask me why? i couldnt tell ya-then again i didnt have a job to sell ya
now i think you feelin how it feels to rob and steal so i could get a record deal
in hoods i rob they call me robbin hoods-get it? got it? good.
i call it like i see it when i see it best believe it
couldnt ask me twice im in another league of dreamin
im no utopiest thats all a lie-look what they did! they call it crime
they puttin obstacles to make you stumble every time
and hit rewind--so now u got the jist of it 
ill resonate when you gettin stomped and pistol whipped by pigs


(hook)
locked up in a system that you cant escape (repeat and build)
(hook)


you may be thinkin im a rebel of society-in fact im just a dyin breed
you fuckin clones is all inside a me thats how i see
so when u knockin down my doors and breakin glass-
expect a motha fucka with an uzi and a jason mask
thats where ima leave it cuz of how you bitches see it
the message that i stress is death and solitude
you could call it crude but im a visionary fuck a pussies attitude!
fuck the government ill never keep my pain inside-thats why im livin high
i been crazy since the day my daddy died he committed suicide
i guess im lucky cuz i got to say goodbye
one thing is true in life-on this world u cant rely!
thats why i defy!!-this is real u cant deny!
this is my battle cry!!! youll never get me to comply!
im stayin true to me myself and I!
dont get caught up in a system that u cant escape
you may just lose ya face!-dont ever let em take ya pain away!!
it makes you who you are-and who you are will take you very far

(hook)
locked up in a system that you cant escape (repeat and build)
(hook)


----------



## stimutant

14 minutes of crazy stuff:

Brainbugs Bastardpop

always 2 records mixed together, edited & cut together on the computer afterwards

1. "bag of time"- depeche mode - question of time + t.p. heckmann - bag of things

2. "mehr bugs" - die toten hosen - mehr + prometheus process - clarity from deep fog

3. "21st century champion" - kool & the gang - dance champion + t.p. heckmann - 21st century toy

4. "criminal djironimo" - michael jackson - smooth criminal + moksha - djironimo


http://www.sendspace.com/file/1ll4xo


----------



## swilow

Arright guys, I'm downloading some stuff now and will write some heartfelt reviews shortly....regulus I had a brief listen to your psy tune, eloquently titled Fuck- sounded really pretty cool.


----------



## motiv311

Djmethorphan.....
           im starting to appreciate how trippy your sounds are. keep it up, you may become DJ yet...


----------



## dr seuss

right you'll have to bear with me, because i've lost track of who's called what, so i can only review based on file names. 

*Robert Vrdoljak - Mind Your Own *

ah, there's Resonator again  i'm a sucker for it! the hi-hats are good, and i love the timestretched vocals after 1:00. the samples are nicely implemented. there's too much bassy whoompf in the main percussive pattern, and it's robbing energy from the lower end of the track. the breakdown section is excellent and a real strength. could do with some more variations to keep people interested, particularly in the drum tracks, and try to shift mess with those Impulse kits, because they're instantly recognisable. get tweaking, there's so much you can do even in Impulse to fuck with the sounds. 


*eexp2* 

lovely rich intro synth is tranceadelic. really this is such a tease; the breaks are excellent, that warm yet almost fm-style bass is really tempting. it's hard to review 30 seconds of music adequately; i REALLY want to know where this is headed... please post a fuller or finished version. the production is lovely, really shiny and full. 

*blue noises*

i like the squeaky-gate fairground ride from hell whistle pattern, but think it could do with fewer repetitions. there's a kind of oldskool sound coming from the synths you've chosen which is interesting. i do love the endless-random-sounding synth progressions, they add an intriguing sense of onwards motion. i'd watch out for EQing the lower end of the synths when they're holding long notes over the kick drum... perhaps a gentle sidechain for some of the time would help the kick to punch through those droning sections. 

*blass* 

i like the intro a lot. it's got this dr-who-has-a-fucking-horrible-trip feeling. there's a wonderful grungified-amiga feel about it, and i like anything which sounds unlike other things i have heard. i like the way the main kick beat sounds like a mobile phone recording of a huge techno rig :D that overdriven crunchiness is quite appealing, and since all the high-frequency stuff has been taken out it's still attractive on the ears. i like the section at 3:30 a lot, and the last few minutes. i still think it's probably twice as long as it needs to be though; if you could reign it in a bit and trim off some of the excess i think the whole thing would have a greater impact, because the ideas are wicked. 

great work everyone


----------



## Rated E

dr seuss said:
			
		

> *blue noises*
> 
> i like the squeaky-gate fairground ride from hell whistle pattern, but think it could do with fewer repetitions. there's a kind of oldskool sound coming from the synths you've chosen which is interesting. i do love the endless-random-sounding synth progressions, they add an intriguing sense of onwards motion. *i'd watch out for EQing the lower end of the synths when they're holding long notes over the kick drum... perhaps a gentle sidechain for some of the time would help the kick to punch through those droning sections.*



hmm, yea I thought that was a problem too. Unfortunately I can't really do much else with the beat, since I'm still using the trial version of Fruity Loops and can't do anything with a beat once I've exported it.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## dr seuss

have you had a look at REAPER? 

www.reaper.fm 

donationware


----------



## L2R

thanks man! :D


----------



## L2R

tiny little ditty
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?7hiyc0rjo0b


----------



## swilow

*Realm- Everything Falls Apart*. Lovely track man, has a really emotional shivery quality to it. Nice crunchy beat, I can't comment on production as I'm playing on laptop speakers, but it sounds relaitvely clear. Vocals are recorded really well, nice layering and double tracking. I'm not sure if I like the hook that much- no, I like it but I don't like the way it repeats. Maybe you could add some dubby delays to make it a bit more interesting- filtering the delays up could add to the rising sensation of the chorus. Overall, really nice, I just wish I could download it and play on good speakers....


----------



## motiv311

finially worked out something i think shows where i am going..... now that i figured that out, how do i get posted up here...      ahhh damn


----------



## L2R

mediafire.com


----------



## motiv311

http://www.myspace.com/mormania


ttry that one out, then ill work on mediafire.com


----------



## motiv311

im basically just toying around with a buncha different sounds for the melody


----------



## motiv311

^on acid


----------



## L2R

dude, white noise sounds interesting on acid


----------



## L2R

i'm really diggin your sounds man. (btw: i'm the "stinky" that just requested to add you to friends)


----------



## L2R

of all the stuff i've made so far, i always go back one of my earliest plays
second thoughts of glory
this is by far my most conceptual and emotion evoking piece to date, but since it was made very VERY early on, it's a bit messy.

i'd love to hear some thoughts on it.


----------



## motiv311

its awesome, and then that bass is just kinda fuzzyyyyishtomuch. but its def trippyizzle


----------



## motiv311

www.myspace.com/mormania

what does a guy gotta do to get some feedback aroudn herE?


----------



## swilow

^Wait.


----------



## L2R

^ yeah well, the dude was off guts today. he probably already waited six lifetimes the poor fella


----------



## motiv311

can you redose with acid? (i know its unrelated) but i started workin on music with one hit of acid i didnt think was real.... tripped balls. then about twelve hours later dropped THREE hits and barely felt it. . 


                     now im feeling like gutzzzz


----------



## swilow

^^^Redosing usually has little effect after about 6 hours in I reckon, except to perhaps make you feel all scooped out and fucked....


----------



## Cloudy

http://media.putfile.com/Transit-51

I just started working on it, so no its not finished, or anywhere near finished.  Its just the basic start.  I'm using Reason 3.0 if your wondering.


----------



## stimutant

wonderland:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/3002384cf7105e/

acid drums:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/3002407b4db8f7/

breakya:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/30023800d1e9af/

acoustical warfare:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/3002411c22a57e/

brainwave:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/30024328e98647/


----------



## realm

willow11 said:
			
		

> *Realm- Everything Falls Apart*. Lovely track man, has a really emotional shivery quality to it. Nice crunchy beat, I can't comment on production as I'm playing on laptop speakers, but it sounds relaitvely clear. Vocals are recorded really well, nice layering and double tracking. I'm not sure if I like the hook that much- no, I like it but I don't like the way it repeats. Maybe you could add some dubby delays to make it a bit more interesting- filtering the delays up could add to the rising sensation of the chorus. Overall, really nice, I just wish I could download it and play on good speakers....



Thanks for the feedback willow. Thats not a bad idea for the hook. I'll have to get my engineer to experiment next time im in the studio. I'll send you the track if you give me a way to contact you.


----------



## motiv311

dude transit 51 is siiiick , i love those drumbeatz ; i wish I had reason so bad


----------



## Cloudy

aye, it is sick, but the problem with it now is, I'm stuck.  I can't figure out what to do next, nor can I try and put another line in.  Nothing seems to work.  Its really really frustrating because I love the track, but I think I might need to start working on something else.

I do have another track also

http://media.putfile.com/Drift-90


----------



## itsALLfake

www.myspace.com/psychoticclit
some new ishes. 

I'm working up something with a real band, not that loopy, fruity shit
thats all fruity demo.
one day ill evolve with technology
my cash flow lies parralel with that.


----------



## L2R

come on people! 
try this!
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=335408


----------



## TheTwighlight

Alright, I'd like everyone to check my music out.

www.myspace.com/thetwighlight

Let me know. Some of my stuff is probably hard to listen to, but please give it a chance.


----------



## TheAppleCore

TheAppleCore is back with another 30 second (fraction of a) track.

Just bought Reason 3.0. Such a nice step up from GarageBand. Anyhow, here's my first project with the software:

http://www.mediafire.com/?dgxxfrtmynv

I normally don't make really trancey, energetic stuff like this, but messing around with the Subtractor synth, I was inspired.  

Tell me what you think.


----------



## TheTwighlight

^^^
Hell yeah, dude. Awesome. I use Reason as well, have been for 6 or 7 years. It's the best, bar none.
Check my shit out...everything that isn't a guitar is Reason - I record the guitars in Acid, then export them to the NN19 sampler in Reason.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Hey TheTwighlight, I think your stuff is some of the best, if not the best, music posted in this thread. Really trippy stuff. It really grabs me. Keep on making music!


----------



## TheTwighlight

^^^

Man, I really appreciate that. I love music, been composing since I was 14 (I'm 23 now). Started using Reason (version 1!) when I was 16. Took a LONG fucking time to get to learn right, but now I'm really getting it...too bad I'm about to have to learn Reason 4.0. But 4.0 is gonna be the greatest yet!


----------



## motiv311

just added alot to the end of my first techno / trance experiment

www.myspace.com/mormania


----------



## swilow

Great to see some Reason usrs here- I proudly use Reason as my sole sound generatorrrr atm. Here my trax, I'v posted them before, but there all made on Reason 2.5. Psy/pogressive trance. Mainly slow prog, but theres a few tranceyr pieces. I'd love to hear what my esteemed fellow Reason users think 

*THE APPLE CORE*- thats a beautiful little trancey riff you've got happening there. I would love to work it into a psy trance song, if your intersted me either PM or email.... Really nice melody, traancey for sure, but thats not a bad thing. Kind of shivery stuff. I like

*Regulus- Fuck- *I commented briefly on this before, but I've had a good listen on a proper setup; sounds very trippy, cool percussive themes and dark aciddy riffs. Truly psychedelic, and original sounding. The one thing to watch is the overall production, but the ideas and sounds in the song are fabulous.
*
BRAINBUG- BASTARDPOP*- alright, now this definitely follows in with Brainbugs style of aural chaos (I'm not surprised, didn't you hurt you ears about a month ago ). Once again, it sounds like you've recorded it in a corrugated tin shed, roughly the size of a hangar. The beats are somehwat sloppily matched (at least the depeche section) but still somehow effective?? Some of the little crossovers between tracks are cool. Keep up the good work.


PLEASE PEOPLE, UPLOAD YOUR MUSIC TO A SITE WHERE _WE_ CAN DOWNLOAD-PLEASE, I HATE HEARING ON LAPTOP SPEAKERS, PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## motiv311

dude, im not trying to sound cocky, but i do believe someone could take my ideas and make them kick ass; how can I prevent this legally?

  Not so much Idea, as actually plagarism? is this ever been an issue on sights that share amateur music such as this?


----------



## TheTwighlight

^^^

The best way would be to make a burnable CD with your tracks on their and use the "poor man's copyright"...if you're poor like me. Or at least not rich. Just send it to yourself and leave it unopened...do this anytime you have a new track.


----------



## TheAppleCore

I was just listening to your stuff, willow11. Awesome psytrance. It flows really well, which is what makes it do what "trance" music is supposed to do: put you in a trance!


----------



## dr seuss

please can i repeat the request for download links! i hate myspace!  

*cloudy - transit 51* 

really need more to find out where these ideas are going  watch out for the volume on those stuttering-quick-snares; they can really creep up and overwhelm everything else. 

*brainbug - brainwave* 

big stomping intro. i like the delayed-spacey-verb feel and the little goblins which run around :D there's a distorted synth which growls along and is really cool. it'd be interesting to hear a version with slightly less of that overall-reverb on the kick etc... i really love the part about halfway thru when that distorted synth does funky little scales. more of that please! 

*TheAppleCore* 

hard to give detailed feedback with such a short sample... a gorgeous synth sound


----------



## dr seuss

i've been back and remastered a track i've been tinkering with for a while. it's quite 'vanilla' for me, but nonetheless. 

http://www.aeonsound.org/music/interim_single_files/frequently_modulated.mp3


----------



## swilow

I made a new song ESCAPE, its the first liseted track of said name. Comments appreciated.


----------



## dr seuss

*Escape*

percussive work is really nice man... especially in the intro. lots of sub in the kick, perhaps the bass could come up in the mix just a touch. really good sense of motion and energy in the track. sounds crisp and clean. 

arse - got visitors, will finish review later, sorry dude


----------



## swilow

dr seuss said:
			
		

> i've been back and remastered a track i've been tinkering with for a while. it's quite 'vanilla' for me, but nonetheless.
> 
> http://www.aeonsound.org/music/interim_single_files/frequently_modulated.mp3



Ummm....FUCKEN WOW!

Right sorry for my boganish response, but this song is great Seuss. Your style has improved unbelievably, and thats saying a lot as Orthodoxy is a fantastic album  This tune- fantastic clean production, beautiful use of reverbs. Squelches I can both SEE   and taste  - thats a represenattion of my tongue tasting your sounds.

The intro builds well, filtered rumbles and noises. Eerie voices delaying beautifully- nice buld into the kickbass in. Nice bass sound too BTW. When the open hats fully break out, nice driving collection of nicely panned sounds. Good clangs in there too.

Plucks at 4.25 or so, awesome magical sounding- I think a bit of drenching in reverb could help, though I guess the delays are working for you there to provide space- though a bit of arena or long hall, just a touch, could sound good or a spacey springverb (yeh I love them), or have the delays diffuse into 'verb. Are the plucks FMed  ?

6.07 or so- lovely siney drop sounds, really building from the ambient kind of sounds already present. 

Truly great song- I don't know if your into that sort of sound, but I reackon you could really trip the song out with some more fills and crossovers, like the section at 2.10 or thereabouts. Just those little fucky stops and starts and whatnot leading into a new bar, really pumps the dancefloor- why am I telling you that??? 8(  But they can help break up the song and freak you out all that bit more.

I think you should approach Nano (if you haven't) this is quite their sound I reckon. It doesn't remind me of anyone in particular, and it reflects your old Orthodox(y) style with a move not so much forwards but diagnoally to the left. Almost a progressive sound ala Allaby, but substantially different. Thanks for posting, I can't wait to hear your album...


----------



## Shnouzerpuff

Everyone sure seems pro here...


I got Fruity Loops less than a week ago and I have been really enjoying learning it. A little intimidating to be putting a track up here against some of the other offerings but what the hell...

When I played it for my redneck sister to listen to, her main complaint was that it "needed more guitar solos".

So really any critique will be better than that 

Charlie


----------



## monstanoodle

i'll spam my myspaz 

Been rather dubsteppy of late


----------



## stimutant

dr seuss said:
			
		

> *brainbug - brainwave*
> 
> big stomping intro. i like the delayed-spacey-verb feel and the little goblins which run around :D there's a distorted synth which growls along and is really cool. it'd be interesting to hear a version with slightly less of that overall-reverb on the kick etc... i really love the part about halfway thru when that distorted synth does funky little scales. more of that please!




heyhey, nice to hear that, thanks! more to come within the next hours!


----------



## stimutant

brainbug - subconscious
http://www.sendspace.com/file/801ecr


----------



## swilow

Shnouzerpuff said:
			
		

> Everyone sure seems pro here...



Hint: we pretend


----------



## stimutant

brainbug feat. lil green - knockknock
http://www.sendspace.com/file/berm7v


...gradually by degree...


----------



## dr seuss

willow - thanks so much dude. now that bl's back i can get back to your tune  just better wait until the wife gets up! 

lmfao @ the tasting tongue  those lovely plucks... hehehe... they come from one of my all-time favourite VSTis, u-he's superb Triple Cheese.

yeah i quite like the sine drops too. they actually morph via FM into the tough snare section afterwards. yeah i'm a reallllll fuckin FM junkie :D

thanks for the advice re: dancefloor etc... because i get the shits with 90% of the predictable buildup/breakdown/buildup/doofdoofdoof style i deliberately try not to use big rising sweeping synths or snare rolls often, i prefer to try and keep energy going in other ways. but this doesn't always translate onto the dancefloor... i've got to think more carefully about different ways of expressing forwards motion i think. 

thanks heaps for the detailed feedback dude


----------



## swilow

The Twilight- Live the Subliminal

Very interesting intro- I really liked the phasery noise panned left. Some very nice FMy squeals and bubbling sounds, plus I really like the weird, sheer texturednoise thingy that squairts all over the place. If you know what I mean.  

The melody is okay, but as the song progresses a few frequencies are getting mixed up. You've seperated the sounds well, in terms of stereo positioning, but the melody and some of the more rhymic sounds are clashing, mainly in the high frequencies.

I like the boom with the crash/china cymbal sound, though I would get rid of that cymbal after a while as it inteferes with the beat, particularly overriding the snare. I'm not sure if its just my ears, but the main beat seems panned to the right- this sounds good for a while, but when the song fully kicks in maybe you should move it center, to emphasise it. I also think the hihat sound is too long and crunchy sounding- sounds like a 909closedhat with long decay. Maybe add some sort of accents, velocity changes to the hat to give it movement, or use a differnt, brighter sample. I would also vary the kick drum beat a bit.

The overall song sounds nice, it flows well and is interesting, with all the different sounds and positiong throuhg the mix. It loses itself a bit towards the end; perhaps a longer break in the middle with some more of the intro FX thrown in could help. 

Cool tune, though I do like your other ones more. I'll post reviews of them shortly.


----------



## Cloudy

http://media.putfile.com/Oscillation-39

another thing i just started working on.

Theres something about it I just don't like though. Can't put my finger on it.

anyway tell me what you think.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

dr seuss said:
			
		

> *blass*
> 
> i like the intro a lot. it's got this dr-who-has-a-fucking-horrible-trip feeling. there's a wonderful grungified-amiga feel about it, and i like anything which sounds unlike other things i have heard. i like the way the main kick beat sounds like a mobile phone recording of a huge techno rig :D that overdriven crunchiness is quite appealing, and since all the high-frequency stuff has been taken out it's still attractive on the ears. i like the section at 3:30 a lot, and the last few minutes. i still think it's probably twice as long as it needs to be though; if you could reign it in a bit and trim off some of the excess i think the whole thing would have a greater impact, because the ideas are wicked.
> 
> great work everyone



thanks alot man, i try to make my shit as trippy as possible. But usually i just get really fucked up, and then make it.   Thank you motiv311 also.  Thanks for bothering to listen, ill keep listening to your music too.


----------



## L2R

if you aint clicking in the chem bros challenge, here's what i'm entering. a remix of "the salmon dance" by tcb


sorry, i aint had time recently to check out the stuff posted here recently. will do asap.


----------



## Cloudy

http://media.putfile.com/Spector


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ww8yli

@tech!!!


----------



## L2R

twilight: i like your stuff. very mellow, melodic and smooth. 

seus: fuck dude, your three dee sound spun me the fuck out.


----------



## motiv311

Finally back in College; taking a multi media music course. very basic. 


does anyone use "digital performer" ; im thinking i will learn using my own laptop (PC) and conventional programs- instead of the iMac's with "Dperformer". . . 

               you can expect some new , better songs from yours truly


----------



## swilow

I wish we could all organise some sort of collab project, but as with anything its too much work.  Anyway, I'm gonna grab a few trax in the upcoming few days, just waiting for the ability to download again. Brainbug, subconcious is cool, I won't write a proper review, but its bangin'. Much as I hate that term bangin', it is.


----------



## stimutant

bang! thank you!


----------



## rock_lobster

I haven't posted anything in a while. I've been a busy boy though 

This is the first house tune I've written. It's nearing completion but there's a tone of niggly shit to do with it. Mainly drum stuff but I think one of the 'guitary plucky' instruments is failing me alot as it sounds a bit distant, no matter what I try to do with it. Also, the main 'crescendo' probably is a little overblown. PLUS, I really need to sort out the piano and timpani solos     Anyways, please let me know what yous think!

Track 06

Apologies, I haven't had time to review others work recently. I'll get right on it!


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Done a remix of Delacy - Hideaway about a month back, heres the link.

http://www.box.net/shared/par5tihchz

Feedback welcome

BG


----------



## rock_lobster

^ That's a lovely little remix, very well done. It's quite distinctive. Where did you get the bits and pieces to remix it?  I love the origonal version of that song, it has to be up there as one of my all time favourite house tracks.


Brainbug, I had a listen to @tech. Full on   It's well put together. You put some imagination into it, which is eveident. Loads of little flicks and changes in direction caught my attention there, even though the theme of the track stays fairly congruant with itself.


----------



## stimutant

hey thank you, nice to hear that!
but be aware - its not complete yet...
...as are most of my tracks - 
lacks a few clicks&clacks&bleeps&feeps here and there


----------



## Baron_Greenbck

Thanks Rock_Lobster

Nicked the "wow" bits off other tunes, its a mash of about 3 tunes, then layered the deep dish mix of Delacy over the top. I didnt expect the vocal to fit over it that well. All this was done on Fruity Loops and Virtual DJ, and ill admit that its a bit of a fluke.
But im impressed with it.


----------



## stimutant

"acid drums"
http://www.sendspace.com/file/n1t86x
one of my first tracks, oldskool/drumnbass/rave-ish,
still one of my favorites.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

ive mostly just been fuckin around lately
http://www.mediafire.com/?8kjrl4ct1xn
i just finished this^ a couple minutes ago, tell me what u think of it.


----------



## Idi0tequ3

heres some more for you...http://www.mediafire.com/?1ohczyzkzgk 
watch ur volume. this is just a rough draft.  Im also working on a new version for blass, soon.


----------



## atri

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AUFF5U3B
electro track called nobody left that we made a little while back
due to computer crashes we lost the originals so we cant fix any of the glaring errors in it 
still a good song i think though


----------



## stimutant

brainbug said:
			
		

> brainbug feat. lil green - knockknock
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/berm7v
> 
> 
> ...gradually by degree...




did anybody have a listen to that one? im interested in your opinions!


----------



## L2R

anyone want to give feedback on my salmon dance remix i posted earlier?

http://www.mediafire.com/?4mjwmyzmwzy

or 
www.myspace.com/l2rftw


----------



## stimutant

atri said:
			
		

> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AUFF5U3B
> electro track called nobody left that we made a little while back
> due to computer crashes we lost the originals so we cant fix any of the glaring errors in it
> still a good song i think though



like it very much. nice dense, dark atmosphere but not too "crowded".
great!


----------



## atri

thanks man, ill have a listen to yours as soon as the roomate wakes up


----------



## stimutant

he`ll wake up as soon as you have a listen ;-)


----------



## atri

weird, 
i liked the rapid percussion bits. imm  hafta listen to some of the other stuff youve got


----------



## stimutant

which track did you talk about?


----------



## atri

the last one


----------



## Regulus

Finally finished this house tune I've been working on for months. It's got me playing piano and guitar in it.

Feedback appreciated as always 

Regulus - Half Empty


----------



## silentscience

http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey

That's my stuff...expermental genre-mashing    and

http://www.myspace.com/herbiecrimson

My band.


----------



## frizzantik

made a quick remix of  'nine inch nails - me, i'm not'.. stripped out the old beat and added a doubletime breakbeat with a more "dancefloor" arrangement instead.  also added a few extra bass bits and a lot of dubby effects & processing to the original sounds

http://www.trikome.com/music/nine.inch.nails-me.im.not.(deepest.shade.mix).by.trikome.mp3 (8mb VBR mp3 encoded with LAME 3.97 -v0 )


----------



## swilow

Few new tracks in me folder http://www.esnips.com/web/sam-pyes-psy-trance

Come Here2- 131bpm, progressive

Fractal Eternity- 149BPM, fullon psy

I would link directly to the tracks but that seems to be not working for some people. The songs can be downloaded after you click on them, under the transport panel theres a lil download linkybit.

Please praise/abuse gratutiously. 

I've been rather busy and weird recently so haven't checked anyones tracks out- sorry. Will d/l some stuff today and have a listen, and post reviews later on- however if its a MySpace without a download option expect brief reviews because I can't hear shit through my laptop.


----------



## Sound Victim

www.myspace.com/soundvictim
lemme know what you think, send me an add.
restecpa!


----------



## Spleh

After many aeons, its a new track http://www.mp3.com.au/Forms/MediaView.aspx?MediaId=106789 listening to it may give your crabs, but the good kind


----------



## stimutant

*requiem for a good man*

this tuesday a former teacher of mine has died. i made a mix for him, as i havent got anything else to give. he was a cool guy.

1. juno reactor - 10000 miles
2. superpitcher - heroin
3. sven väth - the beauty and the beast (pascal f.e.o.s. rmx.)
4. superpitcher - dont`t think too much
5. snap - i`ve got the power (dub)
6. freaks - the creeps (steve bug rmx.)
7. york - otb
8. schatsi - burnin`
9. chicks on speed - wordy rappinghood (playgroup rmx.)
10. madonna - hung up (sdp extended dub)
11. spektrum - kinda new (tiefschwarz dub mix)
12. jeans team - vergessen
13. johannes heil - play
14. grafiti - what is the problem
15. professor angel dust - cruisin` through the ph-force
16. quirk - tribodelic

http://www.sendspace.com/file/bujhyb 

if you see this, have a listen. 
you are one of the best.


----------



## stimutant

oops, wrong forum
sry


----------



## Regulus

Did anyone have a chance to listen to my house tune, Half Empty"?


----------



## swilow

^D/Ling now. Shall post back later. Over and out.


----------



## freshboi88

check out my tracks at
myspace.com/acidiclime
add me


----------



## wormcyanide

Spleh said:
			
		

> After many aeons, its a new track http://www.mp3.com.au/Forms/MediaView.aspx?MediaId=106789 listening to it may give your crabs, but the good kind



i really liked this track, spleh   fast acid very fast acid..

eight thumbs up


----------



## Spleh

wormcyanide said:
			
		

> i really liked this track, spleh   fast acid very fast acid..
> 
> eight thumbs up



Cheers man, thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## itsALLfake

www.myspace.com/psychoticclit

popped 3 out real quick...still on demo version haha


----------



## swilow

^Please make songs downloadable.

Regulus, listened to your tune Hlf Empty- very cool. Only a brief listen- I'll write a review later.

COME ON GUYS, IF YOU WANT TO YOU MUSIC REVIEWED LISTENED TO- QUID PRO QUO (LISTEN TO OTHER PEOPLES!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## itsALLfake

K...fixed it


----------



## stimutant

fight the bug!
http://www.sendspace.com/file/iarini

*link fixed*


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/61tym4

thee madkatt courtship - my life is music (bugs remix)


----------



## Spleh

Sound Victim said:
			
		

> www.myspace.com/soundvictim
> lemme know what you think, send me an add.
> restecpa!



Some nice dark dnb\breaks there man, sent a req


----------



## Spleh

*reviews, rewiews and reviews*



			
				silentscience said:
			
		

> http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey
> 
> That's my stuff...expermental genre-mashing



Some interesting sounding IDM styled stuff you've got going on there



			
				willow11 said:
			
		

> Few new tracks in me folder http://www.esnips.com/web/sam-pyes-psy-trance
> 
> Come Here2- 131bpm, progressive
> 
> Fractal Eternity- 149BPM, fullon psy
> 
> I would link directly to the tracks but that seems to be not working for some people. The songs can be downloaded after you click on them, under the transport panel theres a lil download linkybit.
> 
> Please praise/abuse gratutiously.



Had a listen to all the tracks, some very nice psy sounds happening. Come here2 has some good psy sounds happening but not enough going on to keep me interested but I'm not really a fan of any prog. Fractal eternity is sounding awesome, could maybe use a bigger build up when it hits the break but other then that it has all the elements a quality full on track needs. 



			
				inflextion said:
			
		

> heylo I've been around... but new here.
> 
> i have 2 down-tempo tracks that might be good for sootheing come-downs
> 
> 1)empathy
> 2)The calm after the storm
> 
> both were aired on radio here.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/djchermy
> 
> tell me wot you think!
> 
> peace,
> Les.



Nice tunes man, liking in empathy how active the drums are but the track remains very chilled and ambient. Calm after the storm is also nice and floaty.


----------



## inflextion

heylo I've been around... but new here.

i have 2 down-tempo tracks that might be good for sootheing come-downs

1)empathy
2)The calm after the storm

both were aired on radio here.

http://www.myspace.com/djchermy

tell me wot you think!

peace,
Les.


----------



## stimutant

just listening to "empathy"
very nice for coming home after a long monday 
thx for your empathy!


----------



## inflextion

yo yo yo thanks mon. checking out your stuff now!


----------



## stimutant

_http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/8506/klendathukx1.jpg_

1. wonderland (deep inside)
2. people are strange
3. nintendo dungeon
4. fight the bug!
5. wonderland (klendathu mix)
6. wonderland
7. break`ya
8. acid drums

http://www.sendspace.com/file/jyg3k1


----------



## Spleh

Reviews up ^ also if you have any partially complete files and need to upload them somewhere for posting this place is great for it http://www.youswap.com/


----------



## LeoMANXVII

I come from a tropical place in a suburbia community. I started my music production via computer 3 years ago experimenting with various programs such as Acid & Fruity Loops. Soon enough I got into the world of Ableton 4, 5, & 6 with the addition of third-party freeware plugins. I search for a psy_funkadelic(gr00vy) folky(earthy) tronic(spacey) SOUND 

http://www.last.fm/music/Musique+Bye+Leo.

^4 free mp3s there (I highly recommend vaginal goonz & idk1) :D

also

treees.mp3

http://www.archive.org/download/OriginFonk-MusiqueByeLeo/OriginFonk.mp3

(right click save as +++++)


----------



## motiv311

who wants to get together and make a crazy album? 

we don't even have to get together, we can just send parts back n' forth. 

i play many instruments, and i sing. but i can't seem to finish a good demo on my own. i don't think i have the recording saavy and computer part well enough. but i do have a Korg MS200B and a ton of programs


----------



## motiv311

trees is nice, kinda simple but good usage of computer for sure. 

i like the fact that it is not a traditional techno sounding song. 

but it could use vocals or some solo instrument. i think


----------



## monstanoodle

on the planet mu board there's a participant based mega mix dealy called "quickshots" 

rules : 1. no more that 1m30s
           2. there must be a consistent flow
           3. use samples from the previous track (ties in with 2)

usually get about 30 people taking part. there's been 4 so far (5th is a few tracks away from being finished) and they're always fuckin ace, and if not, interesting.

unfortunately the site they were hosted on has died 8)  but i'll post the next one up


----------



## motiv311

Ok who sings with any of thier music?? 

 I got a very rough draft of a sort of electronic , slow, song. I need to know whether other people relate to the sound, so i can make a very good song. (im not a great singer either) 

please listen and feedback me! 

and any ppl who wanna try and sing post your song! 


(i will post link below)


----------



## motiv311

www.myspace.com/mormania
^
all thy ear

sort of a new sound for me


----------



## JB

only been at it since the beginning of september but it's improving.

here is a sort of ambient intro I did a little work on last night. Not really too sure where it's going but ideas appreciated.

http://this-domain.kicks-ass.net/28th-02.mp3

There are a couple of other tracks in that directory as well, nothing anywhere near finished lol.


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/9kmv87
6 tracks from me:

acustical warfare
breakya
destroy rock musik
talking drums
wunderkerze

old&new ones


----------



## atri

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9U4WM3C6
scalled forgot about house
its a remix of a kraddy remix sans vocals
super rough draft, threw it together in about 3 hours today


----------



## swilow

motiv311 said:
			
		

> www.myspace.com/mormania
> ^
> all thy ear
> 
> sort of a new sound for me



Pretty cool man, weird and dreamy sound. I like, but no- I won't sing. Was that you? Reverb the vox up a bit I think....


----------



## motiv311

yeah that was me, and the vocals ARE bad. 

but im going to get my cousin, who is an amazing singer, and a girl , to sing. And then im going to remix all the trax. 

Willow you ARE the man! somtimes I get the feeling that you are just trying to be nice tho  

p.s. i get frustrated at my limitations of expressing the songs I want to create as I hear them in my head. Thats where collaboration comes in for me.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

This is an olskool sounding techno tune I made:

http://boomp3.com/m/c50645e2a18e


----------



## realm

This is a song sampling "The Doors - The Soft Parade" in a hip-hop style. It talks about selling my soul to the devil. 

It's named "Sanctuary"

http://www.myspace.com/realm305


----------



## anitserk

*New Monocle release available on Beatport.com!*

Hello, 

Just wanted to let you know that my collaboration Monocle has a new techno/minimal/oonts oonts release that came out today on Beatport. You can check it out on Beatport.com or [URL="http://www.myspace.com/monoclemusik]Monocle's Myspace page.[/URL]

Thanks for having a listen :D


----------



## cuboidatom

You can listen to our music here:

www.myspace.com/cuboidatom


Plur


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ic9d8w
 brainbug - dr.  gnadenlos


----------



## johnmortons

> 1. juno reactor - 10000 miles
> 2. superpitcher - heroin
> 3. sven väth - the beauty and the beast (pascal f.e.o.s. rmx.)
> 4. superpitcher - dont`t think too much
> 5. snap - i`ve got the power (dub)
> 6. freaks - the creeps (steve bug rmx.)
> 7. york - otb
> 8. schatsi - burnin`
> 9. chicks on speed - wordy rappinghood (playgroup rmx.)
> 10. madonna - hung up (sdp extended dub)
> 11. spektrum - kinda new (tiefschwarz dub mix)
> 12. jeans team - vergessen
> 13. johannes heil - play
> 14. grafiti - what is the problem
> 15. professor angel dust - cruisin` through the ph-force
> 16. quirk - tribodelic
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/bujhyb
> 
> if you see this, have a listen.



superpitcher's heroin is nice; too bad the link doesn't work anymore. i have the record but it's lying around at my parent's home, an ocean away


----------



## gher

I've got a few tracks on my Myspace to show off. They're not quite complete, but they are presentable.

http://www.myspace.com/gher

Data Doctor - Some cheesy old sounding gabber that managed to piss off my best friend because of the buzzing repetitive 'electronic sounding' synth. I actually think that synth sounds quite fat for a complete accident, but I suppose her reaction means I've done my job.

Eternity in Solitude - I tried making some spooky sounding vampire music and this is what I came up with. It's been described as too hard to be dark ambient, too fast to be hard trance, too soft to be hardcore and a few other non-pigeonholing descriptions. I think it's a cross between ASYS and The Outside Agency but with more pianos. I've actually shortened it down to make the progression a lot tighter since uploading it. 

The rest is stuff I abandoned but uploaded to fill the player. They'll go once I write more music and need the space.


----------



## stimutant

johnmortons said:
			
		

> superpitcher's heroin is nice; too bad the link doesn't work anymore. i have the record but it's lying around at my parent's home, an ocean away



im loading it up again, will send you a pm later


----------



## stimutant

http://www.sendspace.com/file/s72xjr
there it is


----------



## Smiley Raver

Raw Elements 20 - new Happy hardcore release

Dj Sc@r's debut release does not disappoint. Lift Off goes back to Raw Elements roots with massive main room lead lines, euphoric breakdowns and hard, fast percussion. Guaranteed to put hands in the air, and feet to the floor, this track is a firm dancefloor masher! Dreamtime takes a very different route, with a strong Australian influence using unique aboriginal and tribal sounds amongst lush breakdowns, a fast paced drum & bass section and a killer lead line drop. Sc@rs debut track just to let everyone know her roots! Always does the business on the dance floor!


http://www.rawelements.net/showvinyl.php?cat=ELEM020


----------



## swilow

^Dre@mtime, a favored smoke of the aussie underground...

Heres a track I've been working on, pretty minimal slow technopsytrance-
Michael

And something more fullon- Holographic World-144BPM

Please abuse gratituously or alternatively praise and attempt to find my adress and maul me.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

http://www.myspace.com/djexodi

Some dnb for ya. 

More tracks up soon, trying to wrap one up tonight if my plans to go out fall through (which they usually do)


----------



## butler4

*Bew Trance mix up*

Hey guys, here is the link to stream the mix. Thanks for listening


http://www.musicv2.com/listen.php?m=40948

Stan


----------



## Pig dog

Hey guys

I write psytrance, minimal & progressive -  check it out @ www.myspace.com/psypocalipse


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Psychlone Jack said:
			
		

> http://www.myspace.com/djexodi




Two new tracks up, "Black Hole" and "Breakbeast."

I'd love some feedback on Breakbeast especially, my first venture into producing breaks.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I liked Dangerous the best....good work....but I wasn't too fond of Black Hole...a little too repetitive for me.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

oh and on Rush...I think it would sound better if you slowed down the temp on the drums just a tad bit.


----------



## MachineGunBallad

i feel out of place not posting psytrance, but here is some ambient/IDM work of mine:

http://www.myspace.com/nomoonnodarkness

I've been working with reason for about a year, and much more recently, ableton live.


----------



## please_indica8

*..tracks I produced. Anyone into IDM/Gabba?*

Like aphex, nobukazu takemura, squarepusher, venetian snares? I was originally going to post in artist mixes, but I kinda wanted this thread to unearth some IDM artists I've never heard of too. Who are some other IDM artists you guys like??? 

I'm new here, but i've been working with electronic music for years. I had a release on a US label a few years ago, just working on other projects now. My alias for electronica is green glaze. Have a listen to my tracks if you have the time! Peace.


http://www.myspace.com/greenglaze


----------



## Idi0tequ3

havent been on here in a long time, some interesting tunes over here...
check out my new songs on my myspace
www.myspace.com/djmethorphan
let me know what you think.


----------



## silentscience

Check it out! New tracks up. Techno/Electronic Experimental/Genre-mashup.

http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey


----------



## silentscience

Psychlone Jack said:
			
		

> Two new tracks up, "Black Hole" and "Breakbeast."
> 
> I'd love some feedback on Breakbeast especially, my first venture into producing breaks.




Nice...breakbeast is pretty good man...I think the drums sounds awesome!


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Thanks man!  

Working on a new track, may have it up by the end of the night.


----------



## Yakuza

http://www.myspace.com/dontneedroads

a few downtempo beats, please tell me what you think


----------



## stimutant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJKGDP-T_J4


----------



## gabbachris

have you heard Poka Minchelson? (aka No Name) She is my favorate by far. nobody gets inside your head more.


----------



## monstanoodle

hey you know snafu 
ain't heard from him in ages...

anyway, liking the tracks man... i've well gone off "idm" / breakcore stuff atm but can still appreciate it... just hehehe


----------



## silentscience

good stuff.


----------



## stimutant

anybody listened to this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJKGDP-T_J4


----------



## silentscience

I think if you like psychedelic funk you'll like my track "Extreme"

http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey


----------



## Digitalbil

*New Hard House/Hi  NRG track*

Check out this new Hard House/Hi NRG Trance track… 

http://www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978

Add me at www.myspace.com/digitalbill


----------



## Rasclatt

New track from me just finished, first one on me myspace  http://www.myspace.com/muuzar


----------



## SteeleyJ

http://www.zshare.net/audio/667462512af22e/



My first mix...I was just shooting for music to trip out to. Any thoughts or criticisms would be appreciated.


Is this where this would go ?


----------



## atri

yes
i liked it man, but i already told you that


----------



## SteeleyJ

just trying to get a  consensus


----------



## ford442

if you use bit torrent - i have a free album release here - http://www.mininova.org/tor/1059311


----------



## Enygma Music

*3 FREE REMIXES for your downloading pleasure!

320kbps MP3's

Audio to preview @ http://www.myspace.com/enygmabeats

Download links below, RIGHT CLICK 'SAVE AS'.*

*ENYGMA 
[ AbstractDNB | DCS905 | Dubplate Special | TORONTO ] *
*



*
*http://www.myspace.com/d_syfa*
*http://www.myspace.com/djjeph*
*http://www.d-syfa.com*
*http://www.DCS905.ca*


*DRUM & BASS: 

Future Prophecies & Dynamite MC - The Roof is on Fire(Enygma DANCEFLOOR RMX)
DOWNLOAD ------>http://www.d-syfa.com/ENYGMA/FuturePropheciesBBK_TheRoofisonFire_ENYGMA_RMX_DancefloorMix.mp3

Future Prophecies & Dynamite MC - The Roof is on Fire(Enygma DARKSIDE RMX)
DOWNLOAD ------>http://www.d-syfa.com/ENYGMA/FuturePropheciesBBK_TheRoofisonFire_ENYGMA_RMX_DarkMix.mp3


BREAKS/HOUSE: 

Krafty Kuts & Tim Deluxe - Bass Phenomenon(Enygma RMX)
DOWNLOAD ------>http://www.d-syfa.com/ENYGMA/Krafty_Kuts_Tim_Deluxe_Bass_Phenomenon_EnygmaRMX.mp3*

Hope you guys are into them


----------



## Digitalbil

*Percivalesque Remix*

Check out my new Remix that I did for the Percivalesque Remix Competition. 

www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978

If you are interested in participating in this contest here is a link

http://reeemix.com/tag/percivalesque/

Add me to your myspace friends 

www.myspace.com/digitalbill

And

www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978

Or Friendster

www.friendster.com/digitalbill


----------



## Dalfir

Chemogen - Twilight Industries: Psytrance.

One track I'm really happy with. :D

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/24/1603313/Chemogen - Twilight Industries.mp3


----------



## swilow

Sounds pretty cool on first listen, I think you need to turn the crash down a bit, or choose a different sample. It doesn't have much decay to it- it seems almost choked. The beat/percusion could be louder, but the kick and bass sounded sweet. What sort of processing are you using on the kick and bass  btw? I'll post a bit more when i get a chance too.


----------



## Dalfir

Compression and EQ on the kick, EQ on the bass with a notch at around 50hz -200hz.  My second track sequenced on Cubase and hell of a lot better than my first.


----------



## stimutant

djmix & cut-up-video by myself:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBCdSGa10q8


----------



## swilow

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Compression and EQ on the kick, EQ on the bass with a notch at around 50hz -200hz.  My second track sequenced on Cubase and hell of a lot better than my first.



Do you buss them together, or side-chain the kick to the bassline compressor? Thats a good way to get a nice roll.... Incidentally, thats a wide-arse notch to be cutting; I have often found that boosting an octave up or down from where I cut is effective, but you are cutting reducing two octaves already. 

The entire mix is a bit soft; throw a limiter on the mixing buss and pump it a bit. I would also empahasise the drums, but maybe I already said that....

I got a few trax I've just finished, I might post a more 'fullon' style one that I have pieced together. I'm making more minimal progressive now, and its all going quite well.


----------



## swilow

Alright, this is the fullonish morning style song I emntioned. I wrote/recorded it about a year ago, and recenty mastered it in the Reason mastering suite. Let me know what yall think....http://www.esnips.com/doc/cbc7502d-e326-4fe0-846a-7bd6f207f761/Macromicromushroom2


----------



## Dalfir

Thanks for the feedback, there is sideschain compression on the bass but the new track I'm doing doesn't, I actually prefer the sound of bass that isn't linked to the kick. Keep things soft for the mastering engineer. 

The 50 - 200hz cut was recommended by Andi Vax in his mixing tutorial, roughly around that area until the bass stops honking with the kick,


----------



## Dalfir

And I'm digging your track. Morning style for sure.  Makes me think of shrooms and orange juice at sunrise.


----------



## swilow

Dalfir said:
			
		

> The 50 - 200hz cut was recommended by Andi Vax in his mixing tutorial, roughly around that area until the bass stops honking with the kick,



Cheers for the comments dude. That tune I worte is a bit cheesey, but hell, why not??  I'm just hoping some label will throw it out for me....8) 

As to that notch; I noticed that you still have a phat bassline anyway; BUT, when I ran it thru a basic graphic eq and switched down, say, 80hz only the kick went down. Same through to two hundred. 

This is just a suggestion, take it as you will (btw, I'm not commenting on the music at all becuase you've got that set I reckon)-but I would reduce some of the boxiness of the kick (which is in the 250hZ-to-350hZ region) and tighten up the notch on the bass- say from 70hz-140hz- this will mean that you will have more disticntion between kick and bass- then I try to get the highfrequencys to match as closely as possible. A boxy kick, or too much energy in that muddy 200hZto500 and even up a bit section, can really make a track sound low-fi. I usually cut my kicks at around 250, and then reduce my bassline at around 500-600 by a bit, always tightening the Q the more I cut.


----------



## Dalfir

I definitely need production criticism, I'm starting a 3 year sound engineering course on Monday so hopefully I'll pick up a lot there, but getting advanced tips is great.  Will try that now...But how do you know when you have hit a sweetspot? I can spend an hour making minor tweaks to my bass listening for subtleties and nuances.

And just to understand the jargon, when you say cut do you mean totally cut those frequencies? That notch on my bass is at -6db...Should it be lower or higher? 

A notch would be something like this --------V-------- while a shelf would be something like ______/--------?


----------



## swilow

> Dalfir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely need production criticism, I'm starting a 3 year sound engineering course on Monday so hopefully I'll pick up a lot there, but getting advanced tips is great.  Will try that now...But how do you know when you have hit a sweetspot? I can spend an hour making minor tweaks to my bass listening for subtleties and nuances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can find it, but there is a table that you can use which tells you note=frequency. That doesn't account for harmonics, it is refferring to the fundamental frequency. But the way I find the sweet spot is listening closely to the differnt layers in the note- and usually boost quite a bit until the tone I want is emphasised, then I narrow the Q, empahsising it more; this will require fiddling with the frequency slightly- and perhaps perform a corresponding cut on the kick drum at the same frequency. The point is to get everything seperate. There are heaps of ways of doing it, and soundengineering will really help with all those techniques, even if you are learning in styles of music that you won't ever record. We recorded a really large church choir, absolutely great!!
> 
> Your production sounds good really; a few things that you will just know eventually will sort it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just to understand the jargon, when you say cut do you mean totally cut those frequencies? That notch on my bass is at -6db...Should it be lower or higher?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Its pretty subjective really. I wouldn't totally cut, unless I wanted a very very tight band out. But a general rule of thumb is that when cutting, go down until you hear a difference, and then boost a minute bit. The more you cut, the tighter the Q should get, but don't squeeze it like. -6db is okay, anything is really, but the lower you cut, most eq's will start dragging down more sidefrequencies too; thus the Q tightening, which becomes relative the lower you gogogogogo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A notch would be something like this --------V-------- while a shelf would be something like ______/--------?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The notch symbol is correct- the shelf symbol you drew represents the curve of a high-pass filter, the ______ being the frequcnies cut, and the / being the slope of the filter but up to the cutoff point. But a shelving-filter at its widest Q is a high-pass filter. The reverse of that symbol is for a low pass filter.
> 
> I HATE HATE HATE music and recording jargon, it literally leaves my brain the second it enters, but there are some concepts that are essential to know. You will figure them out eventually, but getting taught and learning is so much more beneficial. Psytrance is surprisingly hard to produce I think...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalfir

swilow said:
			
		

> Psytrance is surprisingly hard to produce I think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure...I've always thought of the best producers to be sound engineering geniuses in their own right who just make psytrance to show off new toys.
> 
> EQed the kick/bass as you suggested on this new track I'm writing...Definitely sounds a lot tighter and together...Thanks. :D
Click to expand...


----------



## swilow

Cool, if you want even post up a simple kick and bassline and we can analyse it. Remember, this is all learning for me too....


----------



## Dalfir

Here ya go.  http://download.yousendit.com/5A50B7C06288C0FA


----------



## swilow

Sweet, I'll post one as well- like swap tips and shit? I am constructing a large samplpak for a trance forum, which I may put a linky to here if you need samples or anything.


----------



## Dalfir

Can't say how much technical advice I can give, but in terms of plain just-sounding-goodness I can offer some critique. 

There's nothing better than getting a sample pack with sounds you can recognize from tracks. Kinda lowers the producer off the pedastal and inspires you.  

Check out www.bomelakiesie.co.za the production forum there is pretty cool and BL's Dr. Suess is a member. :D


----------



## stimutant

a selfmade tune together with a selfmade video, "nowhere":

http://www.stage6.com/user/brainbug303/video/2157190/brainbug---nowhere
(high quality)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6_AjOB5jjo
(reduced quality)

please tell me what you think about it


----------



## swilow

Dalfir said:
			
		

> Can't say how much technical advice I can give, but in terms of plain just-sounding-goodness I can offer some critique.




Sounds good. The kickbass thing you posted sounded kind of lo-fi. I think a different more clicky kick sample is needed, but thats really a matter of preference. Its a sweet bassline too, groovy! Maybe fiddle around with the 250to 500 or sohZ range on either the kick or bass, a bit of cutting and see which sound best. I generally have a boost on my kick at about 60-80, cut at 150 or therabouts wherein the bassline will sit, and then either cut that 250-300hZ region on either of the two; generally, it would be better to do that on the bass line if you have boosted the region where you've cut the kick!!!!1  that doesn;t feel like it makes sense, but my brain is VERRY slow today....in a most delightful manener,. You could try adding a bit more prescene to the entire line, as in lift up the 8kHz and above augtb bit. EEK my hands have steetde goin slow,too.


----------



## Spleh

Been a while since I've uploaded anything from sitting on tracks and getting back into my rhythm :D 

Main WIPs

http://www.esnips.com/doc/2efe8998-aad0-44c3-b613-564df34cdad2/Breaking_point_v7npp

Breaking Point 170bpm hard dance, levels have been pushed a bit high so theres some distortion, also yet to do some post processing and filtering that I want to on it

http://www.esnips.com/doc/3a504164-b3e8-47a7-aac3-2d91f582c045/ProperGanda

ProperGanda 155bpm full on psy, present for a friends 21st and has some samples of him cut up in it. Also the first track I've tried to produce on the new tower, so damn nice not having the cpu max out on me, freeeedommmmmm

Uni stuff

Some tracks I made for a uni game project that needed them

Intro, orchestral 
http://www.esnips.com/doc/2d22f71f-a40e-4076-a9cf-d38b09c5c963/apotheosis_intro

Fightmusic, dnb
http://www.esnips.com/doc/8338c5b2-f7a0-4a17-8aed-30643ccef370/Apoth_swarmfight

Bossmusic, headbleeding 
http://www.esnips.com/doc/778f9d88-d5dc-4887-9dea-690adf72e9d8/Apoth_boss_looped



			
				swilow said:
			
		

> Alright, this is the fullonish morning style song I emntioned. I wrote/recorded it about a year ago, and recenty mastered it in the Reason mastering suite. Let me know what yall think....http://www.esnips.com/doc/cbc7502d-e326-4fe0-846a-7bd6f207f761/Macromicromushroom2



Hey man really liked the track, stays interesting throughout, think you should be able to get some label love with it. Try some of the local psy labels.



			
				dalfir said:
			
		

> Chemogen - Twilight Industries: Psytrance.
> 
> One track I'm really happy with.
> 
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11...Industries.mp3



Also quite cool, very clean quality production and some good atmospheres going on in there


----------



## Psychlone Jack

New song up!  "Racing in the Dark"

www.myspace.com/djexodi

Like I already said earlier I just got FL Studio (XXL) today and I really had a blast making this one.


----------



## swilow

> Hey man really liked the track, stays interesting throughout, think you should be able to get some label love with it. Try some of the local psy labels.



Well, I am in contact with several at the moment, including Zenon %)  (for minimal trance though). I don't know if much will happen there, but there is interest. Me is hoping.

I don't know what to do with my psytrance though, hopefully something of worth. Cheers for the comments master Spleh....


----------



## swilow

Hey Spleh, did you know you have to turn on download options for esnips now? AFAIK, its going to shit, I'm going to be hosting my music elsewhere. I got given a heads up that no label owner will really bother listening to stuff from esnips, too much hassle.


----------



## Spleh

swilow said:
			
		

> ...Zenon %)  (for minimal trance though). I don't know if much will happen there, but there is interest. Me is hoping.


 Can't resist tieing in...minimal trance and not much happening  Currently horribly sleep deprived so hopefully that is actually amusing and im not just insane hehe.

As for esnips I only made the account yesterday, seemed pretty convenient for uploading works in progress for quick streaming. For final tracks I just use mp3.com.au and collab mate has webspace. mp3.com.au rapes the quality a fair bit but it's convenient and the charts and exposure keep it amusing.



			
				Psychlone Jack said:
			
		

> ew song up! "Racing in the Dark"
> 
> www.myspace.com/djexodi
> 
> Like I already said earlier I just got FL Studio (XXL) today and I really had a blast making this one.



Some cool tunes there man, nice chemically synths


----------



## swilow

> Can't resist tieing in...minimal trance and not much happening



Smart pants and socks. No one every mentions smarty socks. The reason I mentioned the download thing is because I hate trying to listen to peoples stuff on my laptop....in your folder there is an edit details button next to each file; clicking that tkes you to a page where you can turn on the download option if wanted. By me


----------



## Spleh

Hmm maybe invest in those pantsocks, the smart, safer alternative to the deadly death trap that is pants and socks as an uncombined unit of clothing power? 

Download is on now


----------



## stimutant

*some new bastardpop-shit i did *

1. whodini - the haunted house of rock vs. 1200 micrograms - ecstasy
"the haunted house of ecstasy"
http://www.zshare.net/audio/7257274a919822/



2. ace of base - all that she wants (madness version) vs. chris liebing - natural selection
"she wants selection"
http://www.zshare.net/audio/7257386e7be4c9/



3. thomas p. heckmann - 21st century toy   vs.  kool & the gang - dance champion
"21st century champion"
http://www.zshare.net/audio/725750943b2b04/




save the vinyl!


----------



## stimutant

brainbug - basshimmel und sternendrums            http://www.zshare.net/audio/72583226591558/


brainbug - jakob apfelbass
http://www.zshare.net/audio/72583973318c5c/


brainbug - stab your bass
http://www.zshare.net/audio/72584248783911/


----------



## Idi0tequ3

brain bug ur the shit man. really enjoy listening to your tunes.
check out some of my new stuff
www.myspace.com/djmethorphan
new tracks: "comfort zone" and "the comfort zone"
tell me what you think


----------



## stimutant

hey what a nice comment, thank you  
glad to hear you luike it. will check out your new tracks in a few minutes, when the mix im just listening to is over. have you seen my videos?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pRq1tK6Qtg

http://www.stage6.com/user/brainbug303/video/2157190/brainbug---nowhere

http://www.stage6.com/user/brainbug303/video/2165923/brainbug---dubstep


...and im uploading a new mix at the moment


----------



## Idi0tequ3

ive seen one of your vids before, all very crazy. awesome man, you got some talent


----------



## Bardeaux

http://www.myspace.com/johngramlingsounds

oops, can someone move this to the "post your productions here" sticky



_[edit: merged in with the original productions thread per your request... -@E]_


----------



## Digitalbil

*Got Me Fired Up... (New Track)*

Ok.. So I posted a new track today and I am not even sure what category the track fits in to... check it out and give me some feedback.. I also set it up so you can add the track to your myspace page... so if you like then add it.. and show some love... 
Find the track at
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978

If you haven’t added me to your friends yet then do so 
www.myspace.com/digitalbill1978
www.myspace.com/digitalbill
www.youtube.com/Digitalbil
www.friendster.com/digitalbill

I have a new jungle track that I am finishing up along with an old breakbeat track that I never finished .. they will be up shortly.... thanks..


----------



## stimutant

http://www.zshare.net/audio/7736969c7e3981/

new, crazy verions of 5 tracks i made, 18:37min.

1. acid drums
2. nintendo dungeon
3. fight the bug
4. wonderland
5. 21st century champion

please tell me what you think!


----------



## Idi0tequ3

sweet new tracks brain bug
what do you think of mine? just made a new one today. all on my myspace.
www.myspace.com/djmethorphan 
give me some reveiws fellas whether they be good or bad i can handle the truth


----------



## stimutant

"internal warmth" and "blast" are very nice!


----------



## Idi0tequ3

thanks man


----------



## stimutant

would.like.to.write.more.but.my.keyboard(spae.key).is.broken,typing.sucks...


----------



## monstanoodle

Recently, I did a track with some random lass I got talking to on the dubstep forum by the alias of amy kamala.
And I would happily put it up for dwld but I'm under strict orders from a mate not to because he would really really love to fully release it.   So I'm afraid it'll be myspaz 192kbpmyspacefucks yer sound up on myspace..... 

*cough*


Wrexile - Something Heavy Feat. Amy Kamala

Moody changing low-fi tribal dubby type thing.


----------



## swilow

Alright, I WANNA do some reviews, but there isn't any point if its coming from myspace, unless you turn the download function on; your just not doing justice to your tunes if you put them on there...I wanna hear this stuff on good monitors which I can't with my laptop  SO PLEASE MAKE THEM DOWNLOADABLE. Even just put them on yousendit or rapidshare for a week or two if your concerned about copyright infringement. 

Anyway, downloading the trax I can now so I'll put up some reviews later. I'll chuck something of my own up....I enetered a production competeition, came fifth out of about 10 people (woohoo ) but one triumph; I got more votes then my audio engineering teacher. Nice little ego masturbation, and also vindication because I stormed out of that course in a fury at its crapness


----------



## the milk man

check out my music

myspace.com/milkmann1

soundclick.com/milkmann


----------



## swilow

Heres a track I finished a while ago, recently attempted to tidy it up, then got bored....kinda minimal dark progressive  My Brains Destroy Me

Comments muchly appreciated


----------



## phillo

^^^

hey man i am really impressed by this song.  did you do all the sound design?  everything flows so nicely but all the sounds are distinct too.  and it's never boring.  then, there's this change @ 4:17 ish and this awesome sound comes in then the breakbeat part and then it gets even better.  smooth and awesome, i wouldn't say dark, though.

+++!!


----------



## E. Dubb

**New Track* E. Dubb - Jak Muzik*

*New Track* E. Dubb - Jak Muzik . 
from the V/A EP: Drama After Midnight, Vol 2 | Wallshaker Music 

   - Not Yet Released , so get yer sneak peak 

check it 

http://www.myspace.com/detroitsdjedubb


----------



## swilow

phillo said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> hey man i am really impressed by this song.  did you do all the sound design?  everything flows so nicely but all the sounds are distinct too.  and it's never boring.  then, there's this change @ 4:17 ish and this awesome sound comes in then the breakbeat part and then it gets even better.  smooth and awesome, i wouldn't say dark, though.
> 
> +++!!



Thanks man. Yeah, I did the sound design as such..... Cheers.


----------



## Baker

Been producing for a couple years now, really starting to get into it.
First post in this thread
My tracks are on my myspace, open for download

www.myspace.com/44hertz

I will be uploading some new tracks in about a week.

Hope some of you like-minded people enjoy it 

If not, feel free to critique it. Always looking to improve my sound. I sometimes miss things others don't as a result of me hearing it so many times over and over during production.


----------



## Paralogic

swilow said:
			
		

> Heres a track I finished a while ago, recently attempted to tidy it up, then got bored....kinda minimal dark progressive  My Brains Destroy Me
> 
> Comments muchly appreciated



My older friend says it sounds organic and I say it sounds good. 

Whats your setup like?


----------



## swilow

^Computer, Mackie audio interface for recording "noises"/instruments (i think a simple conga loop in that one), Reason, Behringer Midi keyboard, some odd effect units (mainly old guitar effects pedals) and my brain.... Random instruments- flute, drums, guitar, didj...thats me setup


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Here is my music.  It's not very good quality though, and the bass doesn't like to show up on my songs  http://www.myspace.com/294928206


----------



## swilow

^Well, for starters the myspace sound engine sux ball sacks repeatedly throughout the day....also, the music is too loud in some of your tracks, but you've got nice verby kicks. Remember though, if you boost the bass on your kick, it will increase amplitude and power immensely, but won't neccesarily be audible on small speakers or through the myspace player. Your best bet if you want a good review of your work is to make it downloadable.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Thanks for the advice.  But about making my music downloadable, I have all my songs set for download, and I can download them just fine.


----------



## swilow

^Yeah, sorry I have to log in. Will do so and download few tracks, I liked the fat kick sounds and also like giving lame advice!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Thanks man, I appreciate all support


----------



## swilow

^Go Bob! Go Bob! Go Bob!

Is that helping? :D


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Hahaha, yes it is.  I can already feel my self esteem and creativity going through the roof! %)


----------



## RedCommiBastard

*new minimal/techno track - "Subversion" by PiltdownSound*

Piltdown Sound - Anatoli Russki & Joel Cox - 2 veteran techno djs/producers that have been moving and shaking US dancefloors since early ’90s. Having DJed at major events from New York to Detroit, Chicago, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Miami and many more, they have also been perfecting their production skills all the while. 
WMC 2008 is when it all finally came together with release of their lastest track "Subversion" Debuted at several major WMC events it received superb feedback from djs, record labels and party people. Steady punchy minimal techno style, it has since been requested by key minimal/techno djs from all corners of the globe and played at major events in Australia, China, UK, US, Canada, Argentina, Brasil, and Russia! 
With several new tracks and remixes already in the works, look for their dj/live appearances at DEMF and in a city near you very soon! 

link up and give it a listen at myspace.com/piltdownsound

If you are a minimal/techno dj and would like a copy of the track please send us a message on Myspace. This version has been reworked to give it a more punchier sound for the dancefloor!


----------



## swilow

http://download.yousendit.com/E93A94B95A0BAAC7

'nother track, Darkness at Noon is the title. 141bpm psytrance....still a w.i.p so any feedback gratefully received


----------



## TheAppleCore

swilow said:
			
		

> http://download.yousendit.com/E93A94B95A0BAAC7
> 
> 'nother track, Darkness at Noon is the title. 141bpm psytrance....still a w.i.p so any feedback gratefully received



WOW man!! That is some seriously killer psytrance! Reminds me a bit of Astral Projection actually, one of my favorite goa artists, but a bit more full-on. I like the really psychedelic synths & other instrumentation, it does have a truely "trippy" feel.

My only criticism is that it ends too soon.  I think you should try elongating the "peak" that the song leads up to, or adding that lead synth somewhere earlier in the song; it's really awesome and once I really get into the groove of it, it ends.

But that's just my stupid opinion, I've never actually composed psytrance myself, so do whatever you want with the track, and have fun with Reason!


----------



## swilow

^Why thankyou....I will take your advice into consideration Astral are indeed probably one of my main influences for psy melodies at least....


----------



## bansh33

anyone like hiphop/downtempo? check out some of my stuff here: http://www.splitseconds.org


----------



## swilow

^Will have a listen today/tonight bro


----------



## jenzwhiz

If you're interested in dance music, and you're running itunes (much 

safer than limewire or those russian sites, and it supports the 

artists who make the music)

check this link -- the "euro club hits" series:

http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/...edSearchResults?albumTerm=Euro+Club+Hits+Vol+


----------



## Carsick

Baker said:
			
		

> Been producing for a couple years now, really starting to get into it.
> First post in this thread
> My tracks are on my myspace, open for download
> 
> www.myspace.com/44hertz
> 
> I will be uploading some new tracks in about a week.
> 
> Hope some of you like-minded people enjoy it
> 
> If not, feel free to critique it. Always looking to improve my sound. I sometimes miss things others don't as a result of me hearing it so many times over and over during production.


i quite enjoyed Evolve. one of the few glitchy trakc I liked. Haven't listen to the rest yet.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

swilow said:
			
		

> http://download.yousendit.com/E93A94B95A0BAAC7
> 
> 'nother track, Darkness at Noon is the title. 141bpm psytrance....still a w.i.p so any feedback gratefully received


Very nice, I liked it a lot


----------



## CloudyHazeD

bansh33 said:
			
		

> anyone like hiphop/downtempo? check out some of my stuff here: http://www.splitseconds.org




Nice!  Really diggin' rfl-searching remix....

Going to go d/l the rest now :D


----------



## ford442

i just released another free album through bit torrent - http://www.mininova.org/tor/1319333

and here's my older release - 
http://www.mininova.org/tor/1059311

it's happy-houseish music.. all original songs..


----------



## JB

ford442 said:
			
		

> i just released another free album through bit torrent - http://www.mininova.org/tor/1319333
> 
> and here's my older release -
> http://www.mininova.org/tor/1059311
> 
> it's happy-houseish music.. all original songs..


Just downloading now, will let you know what I think.


----------



## oblio

I have a new tune up on www.virb.com/oblio "hedgehog with fins"

kind of ambient emo dub techno or something.

it should be available for free download via www.wdtrecords.co.uk once it's seen a little mastering.

thanks for listening! mark.


----------



## Spleh

New freeform tune up, http://www.mp3.com.au/Forms/MediaView.aspx?MediaId=119698

Mixdown and structure still needs a lot of little fixes and more, but that probably wont be happening any time soon. 

Anyhow enjoy  Feedback and general slander appreciated


----------



## Boonespeed

http://www.myspace.com/boonespeed

Just put my first song up there.  I've been enjoying listening to all yalls tracks.  Keep 'em coming!  Love to hear what you think about my tune.

Cheers.


----------



## shannonsensimilla

*best stuff I've recorded over the past year...check it out.*

http://www.imeem.com/plasticatmosph..._pretty_but_precious_my_music_music_playlist/

I'm getting a new Taylor 12-string acoustic-electric soon, so my sound is probably going to change a little bit. I just figured I would get some feedback because I value your opinions.


----------



## khaosddt

*Give me ur point on hardtek*

Hello i started to make some hardtek music few years ago with some groove box and my pc, id like o have ur point of view about music i do my last 6 tracks are on myspace

www.myspace.com/khaosddt

Thx for all ur critics!!


----------



## TheTwighlight

My best friend Jon and I have finished our first. There are 5 or 6 songs up on his myspace site so here's the link:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cf...&MyToken=93385caa-8223-4b51-bfc5-b4d875ba8603

Let me know! We've been working on these songs for years now and one of them is 9 1/2 years old!


----------



## khaosddt

nice


----------



## shith3ad

*p2p*

http://zebox.com/p2p/


----------



## stimutant

2 new(er) tracks i made,

korrosion:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/1123601146537e85/

and

happy:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/112360668ce7eed9/

have a listen, please


----------



## stimutant

forgot that one,

wireless funk:
http://www.zshare.net/audio/11236366d09148b3/


----------



## Spleh

New very wip, wip http://download.yousendit.com/D57A8AB50E8740E0

Also need to fix the mixdown on the fallen, lots of oversaturation and limiting going on that needs to dieeeeeeee evil filthy audio brick hehe




> Hello i started to make some hardtek music few years ago with some groove box and my pc, id like o have ur point of view about music i do my last 6 tracks are on myspace
> 
> www.myspace.com/khaosddt
> 
> Thx for all ur critics!!



Sounding good man, nice and dark 



			
				brainbug said:
			
		

> 2 new(er) tracks i made,
> 
> korrosion:
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/1123601146537e85/
> 
> and
> 
> happy:
> http://www.zshare.net/audio/112360668ce7eed9/
> 
> have a listen, please



Some cool glitchy warped sounds :D. Sounds like you're getting there in your productions, guessing you're fairly new to production? Only real suggestion I have is for korrosion, try and add some more percussion, cymbals or whatever you want to use as samples to the beat. Can really help drive your track and glue everything together nicely. Not sure what type of sound you're aiming for but i'm guessing techno?

Anywho keep at it  

Arghhhh, i'd listen to some more and give feedback but interwebs is capped (damn you australia) so nothing is streaming properly and fun buffering every 2 seconds, if at all.

Also if you want feedback from others it generally helps if you give in kind 

Also swilow other track from you is sounding purdy, definately got that fullon psy bass sound down now


----------



## stimutant

Spleh said:
			
		

> Some cool glitchy warped sounds :D. Sounds like you're getting there in your productions, guessing you're fairly new to production? Only real suggestion I have is for korrosion, try and add some more percussion, cymbals or whatever you want to use as samples to the beat. Can really help drive your track and glue everything together nicely. Not sure what type of sound you're aiming for but i'm guessing techno?
> 
> Anywho keep at it



thank you very much 

"Not sure what type of sound you're aiming for but i'm guessing techno?"
me neither ;-)

"Only real suggestion I have is for korrosion, try and add some more percussion, cymbals or whatever you want to use as samples to the beat."
yep youre definetly right.

btw, i`m into producing for ca. 2 years now, but i`m focusing on dj`ing mainly, so its maybe closer to a year...

theres another older track (ok, 2 versions of the same track) i did, i`m not sure if i`ve already posted it in here:

dr. gnadenlos
http://www.zshare.net/audio/112563942cfc9ce8/

and

dr. gnadenlos (dr. frosts eiszange)
http://www.zshare.net/audio/112565222169b251/


----------



## @lterEgo

shith3ad said:
			
		

> http://zebox.com/p2p/



word from the OP is that those tunes are original dark jungle tracks for your earholes. check 'em out!


----------



## shith3ad

http://refluxrecords.googlepages.com


----------



## Si Dread

*Dance music, chill-out & DJ mixes for you!*

It's been about 5 years since I discovered Bluelight, so I thought I'd repost my music page links for anyone who might be initerested 

Enjoy...

Dance music? http://www.soundclick.com/touchofinsanity

Chill out ? ? ? http://www.soundclick.com/earfiend

DJ mixes . . .? http://www.technojunky.org/ 
Look for DJ mixes down the left hand side, & click Lunatic Fringe for two of mine


----------



## Si Dread

my mistake... SIX years! Lol There is plenty of new music on there, by the way


----------



## shith3ad

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> word from the OP is that those tunes are original dark jungle tracks for your earholes. check 'em out!





@lterEgo- 
thanks for the big up.


----------



## shith3ad

*Z-Ro - "I Hate You Bitch"Remixed by P2P*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Id4LX9vB1N4


----------



## psycosynthesis

Damnit Swilow all your links are broken. Would like to hear some more of your stuff! Pllllease?


----------



## swilow

^Heres sum songs.....http://download.yousendit.com/E3F2E021716A70B9


----------



## monstanoodle

Put It Behind Me
Top track on the myspace "I will make your track sound awful" player.

Drum n Chant n Bass.

Fucking myspaz, loads of clicks and bollocks going on  

Anyway, cheers if you check it out


----------



## psycosynthesis

swilow said:
			
		

> ^Heres sum songs.....http://download.yousendit.com/E3F2E021716A70B9



Like your stuff man. Seems you've come a fair way since I last heard your tracks...the stuff under BlueMeanie. Would be nice to hear any prog if you've made any recently.

The production is a bit murky in parts though...and sometimes the bass is a bit too much, detracts from the other sounds going on.  Holygraphic World is the strongest track I feel, I could see it shredding a dancefloor at sunrise. I also love the funky bass breaks that they all have!


----------



## swilow

^Cheers man, yeah their unmastered so things are swelling a bit out of proportion....I also did a weird routing thing on one track which inadvertently fed back in the low frequencies....dunno why.... Kinda gave up writing proggy stuff for now, I lost the feel a bit, though for the Oztrance competeitions I've been makin the progg...


----------



## psycosynthesis

^Could you PM the link to this competition business?


----------



## swilow

^Just check out the audio lounge....though we've lost heaps of shit from there after the forum meltdown.


----------



## W. S. Gosset

A bit of an experiment I've been doing into more mellow music.

http://www.myspace.com/seuqinhcet


----------



## shith3ad

*DISS (<><>gurl aka shith3ad)*

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=batch_download&batch_id=RXNpL0dNR3M1UjQwTVE9PQ


----------



## greenlittlepill

*my music...*

this  is some stuff i made, tho i need some vox, preferably female.. 
http://www.ourstage.com/profile/reparation
or http://www.unsigned.com/reparation


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Here's my newest http://www.zshare.net/audio/13576160285e5c8c/.  I used an EMX-1 and recorded it via computer mic %) .


----------



## ford442

i've release three free albums through bit torrent now.. here - 
http://www.mininova.org/tor/1476976
http://www.mininova.org/tor/1059311 
http://www.mininova.org/tor/1319333


----------



## dj medieval

*Afro Celt Sound System - My Secret Bliss (DJ Medieval & Delara Remix)*

http://www.djmedieval.com/

http://www.djmedieval.com/2008/06/2...tem-my-secret-bliss-dj-medieval-delara-remix/

Available for download now, a housey world remix of the Afro Celt Sound System single My Secret Bliss!

Afro Celt Sound System formed in the mid-90s as a collective of traditional African and Celtic musicians combined with the sound of the UK electronic scene. 

If you're interested, you can hear the original version in the Flash player at the Afro Celt Sound System MySpace page: http://www.myspace.com/afrocelts


----------



## TheAppleCore

Here's a little sneak preview of a (psy?) progressive trance track I've been working on. Started out as an experiment, but I liked the sound of it so I continued working on it.

"Alpha Centauri"

http://www.mediafire.com/?jqijdnbe3cm

Tell me what you think!

Peace and love.


----------



## rock_lobster

Here's a deep house tune I was working on a few months ago, I'll probably develop it a bit more soon.

House

Here's a layered acoustic/electric guitar track I working on in the same week.
Will probably develop this one too.


Acoustic

Any feedback welcome


----------



## matt harder

*Stereo Can Provide - Now Available*

hey there,
i hope you can take a minute to check out my latest tune that's been enjoying some time on the beatport breakbeat charts!






Simply go to beatport.com and search for yours truly to preview.  


Keep on!
~m


----------



## Basik1

*Basik (New Hip hop)*

Check my shit, I been rapping since I was 11, but just started professionally recording about a month ago. Conscience is really rough and needs to be rerecorded, but Hatin is dope I think. Hatin is a track to all the preps and jocks and shit that called me Eminem in highschool cause I was the only hiphop head. And I know you can hear MSN on Conscience, it was when I ripped it, not from the studio. Anyway, check it:

www.myspace.com/basikhiphop


----------



## dj medieval

This is a much-improved version of a remix I did and didn’t like much a while back, with some mixing cooperation with Delara. We have NO idea what genre this ended up being, so if you know, post a comment.

http://www.djmedieval.com/mp3/mixes/ACSS___DJ_Medieval__Delara_Rmx.mp3


----------



## scuba12341

Hey guys, parents hassled me to play piano whilst i was rather young. Dunno what i'd do now had i not gone with it! :D 
anyways few toons up here:

http://www.myspace.com/kidparadoxxx

Done with few old nintendo cuts, padkontrol,korg ms2000br, oxygen v8 old

(any fellow myspace geezers, feel free to ad!)


----------



## stimutant

dj medieval said:
			
		

> This is a much-improved version of a remix I did and didn’t like much a while back, with some mixing cooperation with Delara. We have NO idea what genre this ended up being, so if you know, post a comment.
> 
> http://www.djmedieval.com/mp3/mixes/ACSS___DJ_Medieval__Delara_Rmx.mp3



thats great!
i'd tend to call it dub.


----------



## punch e punch

This is my band Assemblage Point.  We have recently released an album through indie label Um Records.

www.myspace.com/assemblagepointau

cheers!


----------



## Erothyme

*A track of mine: Cycloid Metahighway*

I haven't posted music here yet and I figure I should post up one of the pieces I've been working on. It's liable to be polished up and embellished more before I'm done with it, but it is quite listenable as is, and also quite arguably fully suited for the augmentation of those entirely-hypothetical psychoactive forays which not one of us actually undergoes. 8)

In fact, I would be inclined to assert that he who is sufficiently perceptive (at baseline or otherwise) is in for an interesting experience.

Enjoy the manic vibes.


----------



## centro

*Junglists/Herbalists/DnB heads*

http://www.myspace.com/centrosound
Heres some upbeat Jungle/drum n bass for all those who are feeling that kind of vibe

peace


----------



## Baker

Some new minimal, IDM, and breakbeat i've been working on

www.myspace.com/44hertz


----------



## L2R

after practically a complete year and what seems to be a lifetime away from ableton, i finally found time to start on it again, and now, after several hours of kicking myself in the teeth for forgetting how to use the thing, i was able to make something vaguely worthy of keeping (/milking praise). 

this is what i spent a couple hours on tonight
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=f2a248f8e9fbdb04dd8b33b5aa27078d
dardie chew (5.77 MB)

enjoy


----------



## JB

^lol digging the weird bubbly sounds. Sounds really cool. You've got loads of variation going on to.

I like your sound.

Baker, that shit's sounding tight 



LOL I've been trying something a bit different today, bit cheesy and a long way from finished but check it out give me some feedback.

City Blues


----------



## L2R

thanks johnny boy, i dunno what your other stuff is like but that track is sweet. it really sweeps me away.


----------



## motiv311

Hey guyz its been awhile since i've posted anything. My computer was broken for awhile, but I just got a brand new macbook, so i've been working on some new stuff. I don't have an audio interface, so for these newer demos I used both the built in mic and the line-in (and a 1/4 inch adapter)

    Anyway, they are still in progress but i felt I needed a little feedback before i get some of the kinks worked out...  Im going for a progressive rock / alt. rock electronica feel.  I sing a little, but the voice parts are just there untill i can redo them. 

 so check out 
1. Medely
2. Needed.
3. Mormania (self-titled)

www.myspace.com/mormania

I used garage band !!

p.s. ! oh and anyone who gives feedback will get feedback on thier shit.


----------



## sander86

Sander & kIdA - They are a hungarian young group... they make so special music.

You can find them here: myspace(dot)com/sanderkida

According to them our simple life isn't so simple and boring... the life is so wonderful (the materials, sounds, colours, energies, life, death...). Another interesting sentence: How big is the space? And what's the situation of our space knowledge? What's the black hole, the sun, galaxy, ... like?

What's your opinion about them and their music? I like it.


----------



## manhew

*I'm a music lover!*

i produce rock and breakbeat techno. let me hear what youve got! I love new music..... check out my band page on myspace under the name Acumen! I like criticism--good and bad. also to you producers and good music obtainers... let me hear it!


----------



## gher

*Doomsday Algorithm*

An industrially dubsteppy track I finished the other night. (I would call it more metal than industrial) 

http://www.myspace.com/gher


----------



## sander86

*Sander & kIdA - new album FREE DOWNLOAD!!!*

HI!

Sander & kIdA is a young band from Hungary. Their music is a mixture of styles... minimal, progr, goa, chillout.


The new album is available on their site. You can download it!!! 13 tracks!

It's FREE!!!

OUR Myspace: myspace(dot)com/sanderkida


----------



## swilow

Heres a bit o' psytrance https://www.yousendit.com/download/Q01HcXlvYXlCMTVFQlE9PQ


----------



## psycosynthesis

^That's some driving, squiggly and interesting stuff right there mate. Love the variations in the bassline, and the synth that comes in around 3.30 is an interesting contrast to the creepy notes at the start. Seems very Celtic. There's a few times at the start where you've chopped the bass up a bit...and I'm not sure if that (the bass chopping) works that well though. 

Love how you've combined atmosphere with some brain-bending notes! Kudos.

P.S Permission to play this next time I DJ at a house party?


----------



## stimutant

swilow said:
			
		

> Heres a bit o' psytrance https://www.yousendit.com/download/Q01HcXlvYXlCMTVFQlE9PQ




thats GREAT, thank you!
time to release a vinyl?


----------



## swilow

^Hey cheersman, I appreciate that  As to vinyl- I wish. I've got a pretty much complete album, plus enough material to play a few varied 'sets' (though lacking essential equipment really) so I'm think of just pressing and distributing it myself. I've never played anywhere, so its harder to get releases which sucks.


----------



## darrenteed

*Please rate my rock song "Did You Ever?"*

I recorded this on a Roland 1880 board. Drums are from a cheap doctor rhythm. I had alot of fun, and it actually won an online battle of the bands contest. Reviews or comments welcomed!


----------



## stimutant

swilow said:
			
		

> ^Hey cheersman, I appreciate that  As to vinyl- I wish. I've got a pretty much complete album, plus enough material to play a few varied 'sets' (though lacking essential equipment really) so I'm think of just pressing and distributing it myself. I've never played anywhere, so its harder to get releases which sucks.



if you do that, i'll buy 2 for myself. and most likely i'll start to job at one of our local record stores within the next week, so i'd sell the rest of your edition there


----------



## swilow

^Cool, I'll defintely get back to you about that Mister Brainbug. Hope your well mate


----------



## silentscience

http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey

^^^^^------listen!


----------



## Salviasca

Hey maybe offtopic but i just found out about esnips and im gonna put my tracks there soo much thanks found the most amazing Music there. 

Bye Salviasca


----------



## keygen

i just made this site: www . esnips.com/web/MassAmount


----------



## keygen

Oh heres my music page u can download frum: http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=260855&content=music


----------



## Belibaby

*Hi guys! check out my music webpage!*

I'm really trying to get discovered by a major record company! I'm young, fresh, relate to teens and young adults as far as my demographic audience would be, and I absolutely love music! I have done karaoke recordings of songs that I know and relate to (love songs lol but dont think that i actually wana be one of those adult contemporary singers at all cuz im not). I'm not that great of a songwriter, in which I would love to ask for anyone thats good at songwriting as well to help me out. I can sing pretty much any genre even though I wana concentrate on dance, techno, rock, nd pop (not hanna montana pop, but like christina aguilera pop). BELIEVE ME, the last person I would ever wana emulate is Miley Cyrus. I absolutely despise her singing ability and image in the music industry, questioning her position of being a celebrity. If I do get discovered, don't exploit me in the Miley Cyrus way because I know I'm better than her vocally, have a WAY better personality, and I do think I'm prettier (and it's funny because I really don't think of myself as pretty lol but you could see on my webpage)...

CHECK ME OUT AT http://www.myspace.com/belindarodriguez

shit well i cant get into my music account because i forgot my password plus its not under my email, its under my best friends email and we r fighting right now...

so in order to contact me, either PM me or message me on my real myspace http://www.myspace.som/belibaby


----------



## keygen

Belibaby said:
			
		

> shit well i cant get into my music account because i forgot my password plus its not under my email, its under my best friends email and we r fighting right now...


hahaha wtf


----------



## sander86

*Sander & kIdA are a hungarian electro band. Their story started some years ago... their style is so special... mixture of styles (goa, progressive, chillout, electro) with dark, mystic sounds, effects.*
*
More: www.sanderkida.atw.hu
www.myspace.com/sanderkida*

*CLIP:*

Sander & kIdA - Halycon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4AMKZySgkdY

"Pictures and videos by a Space Thelescope"


----------



## stimutant

new track "techtonik"
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ykvsk7

fixed the link


----------



## stimutant

"sleepwalker":
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ewi8f5


----------



## ectolysergic

myspace music profile (ambient)


----------



## stimutant

^^fixed both links above


----------



## matt harder

*time machine ep - hawt!!*

*CLICK THIS LINK TO LISTEN!!!*
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html...rmerId=2835&resultsPerPage=25&totalResults=30


----------



## coolcat1869

Hi to all, 

I do not know if this is the place to share with you guys this link www.youmixit.com. 

You can check out all kinds of DJ mixes and original production demos including commercially released mixes. You can even post your mixes up there for all to check out. The site is still in its infancy and has alot more to work on. 

Perfect for tripping! if you know what i mean.

Pls let me know if i posted this in the wrong place but don't ban me as i'm a newbie here. 

Thanks.


----------



## katatonia

heres a danzig song i covered about two years ago. its called dominion from 

danzig-4p

www.myspace.com/tramadolls 

let me know what you think.


----------



## SynthEthicated

CHECK OUT FIRST SERBIAN AGGROTECH!!!   

SURREAL ETERNITY myspace page!

Promo EP! free download!


----------



## stimutant

i`ve upped a zip-archive with tracks i made from 2006 to 2008, thought i`d post it here, too, maybe youll like it. feedback appreciated, as always.
http://www.speedshare.org/download.php?id=EB32B8E513


----------



## PsyImp

We're just starting up, so support us please :D

http://www.last.fm/music/Psychedelic+Intelligence+Music+Project


----------



## stimutant

http://www.speedshare.org/download.php?id=167A2D1F13

the first track i did with reason, unfinished.


----------



## gher

*Untitled DS-10 Breaks*

On Sunday I bought a Nintendo DS specifically for Korg DS-10. It's incredibly easy to make music with it. Perhaps too easy. Anyway, I bought it because I figured I'd be more productive on my commutes than at home. I think it's working. After only one day I managed to complete a track I was satisfied with. Normally it takes at least a week to get used to new software. Check it out:

http://www.myspace.com/gher


----------



## stimutant

just bought an electribe esx-1, this is the first track i made with it:
"laughing"  http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=BC77D7CC13


----------



## illimex

okay Im exclusively electronic music now. www.myspace.com/mexicola77 so if you could tell me what you think thanks!


----------



## silentscience

gher said:


> On Sunday I bought a Nintendo DS specifically for Korg DS-10. It's incredibly easy to make music with it. Perhaps too easy. Anyway, I bought it because I figured I'd be more productive on my commutes than at home. I think it's working. After only one day I managed to complete a track I was satisfied with. Normally it takes at least a week to get used to new software. Check it out:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/gher



sounds good! check my stuff out

http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey


----------



## ResinTeeth

www.myspace.com/greypouponkosherdijon

My stuff is all electronic however I don't really feel like the body of it falls under a specific category.

all my music is free for download (look in the blog) and I have a new 5 song ep coming out this week at some point.


----------



## stimutant

new track "techfun" 
http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=6A48080711


----------



## JoeTheStoner

edits of some tunes 

depeche mode
oldies
little bit
dino jr on the come down


----------



## Ximot

oonibin 1-3 ... new output

http://www.electrobel.be/muzik/23866/oonibin_1__blocked
http://www.electrobel.be/muzik/23869..._2__processing
http://www.electrobel.be/muzik/23868/oonibin_3__release


----------



## stimutant

track "ride on": 
http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=6B4C1E5B11


----------



## stimutant

lennie hibbert - real hot (brainbug remix)
http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=44D8619411


----------



## JB

Some nice stuff on here. Cheers for the listen. I never get round to finishing things.

Started a few things today, this is the latest one..... .... Sort of slowish dnb meets dub step.

It's still a bit rough and waiting to be formed but give it a listen and I'd appreciate feedback.

[need to edit link]


----------



## Danny Weed

Hi, i made this short track today and decided to share it with you guys.

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=LeChBKHRvlo

It is called Deep sea mess, and the video features some clown fucked off 3g of mephedrone.


----------



## Ximot

http://www.electrobel.be/muzik/23989/valentinePresent

new tune. LSDj meets Omnichord and Qchord . . .


----------



## swilow

Sorry for not checking out any trax recently guys...been prettty busy with work and whatnot.

Anyway, heres a few of my own tracks- tell me what you think

https://www.yousendit.com/download/WnBSckhVdVVCSWQzZUE9PQ  MOHAWK- proggy psy

https://www.yousendit.com/download/WnBSckhWeWFJMHZIRGc9PQ  Subtype- morning trance


----------



## Filkins

Been working on this dnb track, I think Im gonna go with the top version, but who knows.

Wanna give me some criticism?


----------



## stimutant

swilow said:


> Sorry for not checking out any trax recently guys...been prettty busy with work and whatnot.
> 
> Anyway, heres a few of my own tracks- tell me what you think
> 
> https://www.yousendit.com/download/WnBSckhVdVVCSWQzZUE9PQ  MOHAWK- proggy psy
> 
> https://www.yousendit.com/download/WnBSckhWeWFJMHZIRGc9PQ  Subtype- morning trance




theyre both very nice 
i love the melody in subtype (a duck on acid or what is that ?) 
have to listen to mohawk again to say more about it.

best greetings from germany
brbg


----------



## swilow

^Haha thanks. Yeah, Mohawk- I played around with gating reverbs a lot, but the main reverb I gated was an old crappy outboard plate verb; sounds kinda metallc and not so great.

The duck on acid is actually a really monotonic tribal chant; the entire chant was fortuantely in the right scale for me to go up and down a few notes. The whole chant actually sounds really different; its an old woman kinda croning to herself. But yep, ducks on acid it is :D


----------



## stimutant

cant listen to mohawk yet, im stuck @ subtype 
......dap-dadap-dadadadap......


----------



## swilow

^Yeah, well be prompt with your review OKAY!!?? :D Nah, I just take your advice seriously- please be as critical as you want. I'm not happy with the actual reverb I gated for one of the main lines in Mohawk; I used a silly hardware plate verb (can't recall the name) emulator, and sampled it in. It took a long time to design the right samples- to do it again (just to change the heavy reverb) is going to annoying, but it will defintely unclutter the mix. n

Peace


----------



## stimutant

"mohawk" is nice, too. the mood positively reminds me of son kites "colours"-album. but in my ears it doesnt sound as "complete" as subtype, cant really point out why, maybe its just because im not that much into prog as into the other sides of psy.... but im sure it would blend well with many prog-tracks ive got on vinyl.

btw, do you know lani from belgium (kairoo records)? just got their album, very nice stuff, really smth. to recommend.


----------



## swilow

^Don't know them, but will check them out. 

Mohawk- thats the first mix I guess, doen in one evening on opiates- intersesting that you see a resemblance to Son Kite, as they were the first prog group I got into. Subtype I've been kicking around for a year, left dormant for a while, then re-listened and re-did it. Just fixed the bass and kick really, and compressed stuff a bit less viciously. 

I actually find prog enjoyable to make as it takes the least CPU power  Thats really all it has in its favour- I feel kinda stale making it, knowing that yeehaa I get to add a new hihat to the next eight bars w00t  

Anyway, hope your well Brainbug, if you got linkee to Lani thats be cool as ice


----------



## stimutant

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=biTvmsMMyOI

thats lani live in germany, check your pm! 

hugs from freezin germany (-15 degrees here right now),
brbg


----------



## stimutant

dont know if i`ve already posted that one in here:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ewi8f5   "sleepwalker"
a dark & dreamy dub-track for late nights & early mornings


----------



## illimex

NWBreaks Bitches!!!

http://www.myspace.com/mexicola77

all original! all fresh!

illi


----------



## Tribe

Hey everyone, i'm a trance producer and go under the name of Transient Motion. Can you have a look at my site where you can listen to some of the tracks i've produced. Please leave me some feedback 

http://www.transient-motion.com


----------



## Damien

illimex, that 504 ill mix is sick, I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## kocher

*        Dj Alen Electro House Set 1*
                                                     Track List
1-Cicada-Beautiful(Michael Gray Rmx)
2-Arno Cost, Norman Doray-Apocalypse (Orginal Mix)
3-Filthy Rich -Make you freq(Miles Dyson Rmx)
4-My Rules-Electrixx (Orginal Mix)
5-Ryan Galbraith-Anatomy Function (Orginal Mix)
6-Far Too Loud-Play it Loud (Funkatech Rmx)
7-Prayda-Muranyi (Orginal Mix)
8-Mellefresh,Deadmau5-AfterHours(Orginal Mix)
9-Ian Oliver Feat Shantel-Bucovina(Juan Magan Marcos Rmx)
10-Jean Salomon-Stop Me(Orginal Mix)
11-Joey Mozzola,Mike Balance-Chaak Treatment(Orginal Mix)
12-Be Fly-This Dream(Austin Leeds Mix)
13-Eddie Thoneick - I wanna Freak You (0rginal Mix)
14-Aran Shades-Mas Que Nada 2009(DJ sign Mix)

Size: 50,03 Mb     Program: Virtual Dj  Pro4.0      Style:Electro House
time: 00: 54:58       Setup: Hercules Mk2     Bit:128kbps


To download set: http://rapidshare.com/files/186033045/Dj_Alen_Electro_Set_1.mp3

Thannx


----------



## silentscience

Just posted a new track, "Clouds"

http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey

made with my new 808!!!!! yeah, the real 808


----------



## chinky

*Some new music for that ass*

check us out and again we are from chicago

myspace/comatosein2addiction......www.comatosein2addiction.com comin soon

these songs are off our new mixtape titled "Burn and Pass"..i think yall will like them... these are a few of my favorites...ill post are biggest local hits "redrum" and "blown away" (over 1,000,000+ plays on soundclick) and "purple atmosphere" .....when i can find them or check the myspace page i think you can find them there

10. Why So Serious --- http://www.mediafire.com/?zjmkymtzjt5
02. Rap Hard Rock Harder ----- http://www.mediafire.com/?znndwoi2kx5
09. Rollin' Thru The City --- http://www.mediafire.com/?ony5mjkmjcw
05. Everyday (Prod. Mike Daley) ----- http://www.mediafire.com/?mrvfogtmi5g


take a listen to them all and let me know what yall think i always like here feedback positive or negative i dont care.thanks


----------



## JoeTheStoner

jus dance edit


----------



## keygen

i tried my hand at dubstep plz give it a listen and lemmeno wut u think thanks! http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7359573


----------



## DJSethNichols

I have 11 of my productions available : any +/- would be appreciated.

limited time free downloads of 320kbps versions : un-mastered

http://www.lovevinylrecordsftp.com/Webs/paxamo.htm


----------



## stimutant

mr. oizo - flat beat   -   brainbugs fat beat remix
http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=6881357D13

just a short 1-hour-of-fun experiment using fruity loops,  a korg esx-1 and the effect section of the korg km 404


----------



## djtrickdog

*Rate my song!*

Hello! I made a song a few weeks back, and thought i'd like to share it here and get some feedback on it. I almost never release my stuff, and maybe i might start. Thanks alot!

Intoxication.mp3

NoNameYet.mp3


----------



## monstanoodle

I've got some new ones up on the myspaz


----------



## claywatkins

*The Valley of Sickness EP - Serial Sickness - Funky House*

Myself and three other new artists broke out on this EP last week with my track making the top 100 on Stompy.com for a little bit yesterday and today.  I used to run around back in the Indianapolis area when I went to Ball State.  Check out the track and let me know what you think.

https://www.stompy.com/index.php?section=artist&parameter=Clay Watkins


----------



## GreenMachine

www.myspace.com/debaserbeats 

mostly techy breaks type stuff, I'm about to record some newer shit though.


----------



## TheLoneStarDJ

I'm new to the site and thought I would post some of my music. I apologize ahead of time if this isn't the correct place to post up my own tracks. Anyway, feedback is always appreciated. I'll take whatever comments and suggestions I can get. As far as my equipment that I use, I have 2 Technics 1210M5G's and a Rane TTM57SL mixer. All my scratch sessions are done 100% with vinyl record, and most of my remixes are, but sometimes I have to use Serato if I don't have the records I need. Also, I pride myself in using all kinds of music and not just hip-hop. I'll mix up anything, rock, rap, raggae, dub, metal, classic rock, and earth sounds too. Only thing I don't really mess with is Techno/House/Trance. I also do slowed (screwed) and chopped mixes if any of you are familiar with that style.

*Practice Scratch Session (2-13-09)*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/562470855633d0b4/

*Practice Scratch Session (01-21-09)*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/555776112fb22696/

*Return To Street Dreams*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/56494487784cfee3/

*Brass Eye In The Sky*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/56494622906c0e4a/

*Chamillionaire Ft Ludacris - Creepin (Remix) [Slowed & Chopped]*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/551728940644f7dc/

*Ch-Check Johnny Yuma*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/56494768a0850097/

*Sippin Syrup Remix*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/564949797987733b/

*Hip Hop Is Broken*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/564952113bdcd405/

*Awwnaw, We Readymade*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/56495355770b701f/

*The History Of Scarface*
http://www.zshare.net/audio/564954698c1aa6f4/


----------



## DJKAOS

A breakcore style remix of 1 of my tunes

http://www.mediafire.com/?mwzyymnzlo3

Enjoy!


----------



## swilow

Um, this is a track I re-discoverred- wrote about two years ago or so. I'm no longer writing in this style, dropping the melodies and concentrating on the killah, but yeah, thought I'd plonk ths out there- Spiders Lair is the name and this is the link https://www.yousendit.com/download/U...UzdqV0N4dnc9PQ 

Kick n bass not mixed great, but couldn't be bothered fixing


----------



## stimutant

it says: "This download link is invalid and there is no file associated with it."



little dubtrack, done with a turntable, a vinyl record & a korg esx-1:
lenni hibbert - real hot - brainbug rmx.   
http://brainbug.kilu.de/bainbug - real hot rmx.mp3


----------



## swilow

^Try this one https://www.yousendit.com/download/UmNKeFVlUzdqV0N4dnc9PQ

D/Ling yours now Mr Bug


----------



## stimutant

yep, its working this time!


----------



## stimutant

swilow said:


> Um, this is a track I re-discoverred- wrote about two years ago or so. I'm no longer writing in this style, dropping the melodies and concentrating on the killah, but yeah, thought I'd plonk ths out there- Spiders Lair is the name and this is the link https://www.yousendit.com/download/U...UzdqV0N4dnc9PQ
> 
> Kick n bass not mixed great, but couldn't be bothered fixing





yep i like that one.


----------



## silentscience

just posted a couple new tracks, "Song Title" and "It's fear"

http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey


----------



## TheAppleCore

Swilow I just discovered the tracks you posted on the previous page, went to download them, and promptly discovered that the links had become invalid.  Any chance of fresh links?


Ugh, I've been so lazy about completing my tracks lately, hence I've had nothing to upload. But I think that will change.


----------



## swilow

^Yeah, I'll upload a bunch at some point soon....Kinda lazy/busy at the moment.


----------



## RGB

keygen said:


> i tried my hand at dubstep plz give it a listen and lemmeno wut u think thanks! http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7359573



Wow, sounds good; it's got a really great driving rhythm, kind of a sinister quality to it...great samples, too. I don't listen to too much dubstep, but that track's got me intrigued about it now.  Thanks!


----------



## keygen

RGB said:


> Wow, sounds good; it's got a really great driving rhythm, kind of a sinister quality to it...great samples, too. I don't listen to too much dubstep, but that track's got me intrigued about it now.  Thanks!



Hay thanks!


----------



## keygen

yeah dubstep is bomb shit i hope it gets bigger and more artists emerge... lol i didnt know what to save ur songs as so i put trotsky82_from_bluelight-*song*.mp3 lol This song 'dfs' sounds quite similar to a song me and a few of my friends kicked around called f4llout its on my soundclick http://soundclick.com/massamount


----------



## keygen

*Unclassifyable EDM???*



trotsky82 said:


> I think I have an amen fetish....



Amen to the amen fetish lol no pun intended...

On another note here is another one im working on... its like 'hard trance' or 'hard dance' maybe? I dont know what genre to classify it but its like number 27 (was #5!) out of thousands on soundclick's acid chart so sombody likes it. Anyone know how to classify this? 

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=7401648


thanks -jesse


----------



## p0w

http://offersgo.com/BP3/

get the BP3 TAPE!


----------



## RGB

I'm a little hesitant to post this, but here goes:

http://www.playlist.com/playlist/15755184907

I'm by no means a professional, just dabbling. Enjoy...and criticism, constructive or not, is much appreciated.  :D

EDIT: If you have any idea what genre they'd be classified under (if that even applies, heh), I'd also appreciate that. Thanks!


----------



## RGB

trotsky82 said:


> He who hesitates masturbates!!
> To be honest I rarely meet amateur producers who have any real confidence in what they are doing, mainly because your ears and brain get a bit tired of the tracks you are working on, you basically 'play them out', like Radio 1 tends to do!



Haha, I do know what you mean. Usually, I'm scared that listening to them frequently makes me like them more, which consequently means that they're not as good as I think they are...so, same problem, more convoluted psychology, heh.



trotsky82 said:


> Really nice stuff though, very well made. Personally its not my kind of thing but if you get a good female vocalist and send them out im sure someone would be interested in signing some of them.
> It is without a doubt trance, the type that was doing the rounds in the late '90s early '00s



Thank you :D I wonder how I can make it more modern...probably adding a lot of sliced-up vocals and doing more with effects/pads would help. Just thinking about adding vocals gives me some ideas about making them less "crowded".



trotsky82 said:


> And I have been guilty of a bit of 4tothefloor myself
> 
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/6/18/1964747/My Documents/th2.mp3
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/6/18/1964747/My Documents/trn.mp3
> 
> Make Moar Breakbeat! %)
> 
> http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/6/18/1964747/My Documents/br.mp3



Nice :D that breakbeat is *funky*. Those 4-to-the-floor tracks are what I hope to aspire to -- there's that harsh "rave" feeling about them, like you're getting punched repeatedly and loving it. Heh, I don't know about that metaphor, but they're awesome regardless. :D I think I started with 4-to-the-floor because it was easy...I'll probably move onto something more complex when I get more comfortable. 



trotsky82 said:


> Also I'd check out some stuff on adding depth and dimension, its all very in your face. You should try and imagine a group on stage playing the various instruments, pan the tracks accordingly, use more reverb and delay and look into the haas effect.



Excellent advice, thank you. I especially agree about the panning -- I've paid no attention to it in these tracks, mostly due to listening to them on my laptop's speakers which have almost zero stereo separation.

EDIT: There's a new song up, "Interpersonal Entanglements". The only reason I mention it is because it's a little bit of a departure from the other stuff (very minor departure). He who hesitates, masturbates, apparently, and I'd rather not be caught masturbating.


----------



## stimutant

"marsch der maschinen" (techno):
http://brainbug.kilu.de/brainbug - marsch der maschinen.mp3

"lazy morning" (chillout):
http://brainbug.kilu.de/www/brainbug - lazy morning.mp3

both tracks as directdownloads, feedback appreciated!


----------



## stimutant

and another one, "robodrums":
http://brainbug.kilu.de/brainbug - robodrums.mp3


----------



## Mr_Chris

RGB said:


> I'm a little hesitant to post this, but here goes:
> 
> http://www.playlist.com/playlist/15755184907
> 
> I'm by no means a professional, just dabbling. Enjoy...and criticism, constructive or not, is much appreciated.  :D
> 
> EDIT: If you have any idea what genre they'd be classified under (if that even applies, heh), I'd also appreciate that. Thanks!



Your stuff is well produced mate, and your songs are real nice, if not my thing. Think you could do with finishing some tracks off proper with vox and the like and you could be doing well :D

and is that a little bit of dblue glitch i hear in there?! That thing is ace!


----------



## vy3lo

these are all live ones:

http://www.youtube.com/user/vy3lo

http://s251.photobucket.com/albums/gg282/vy3lo/

one time takes the drums are very simple i agree but i am a guitar player and i suck at everything else

i am gettin a bit better with cakewalk and sonar though i have a few .wavs can we upload .wavs here?

damn i just saw there is a seperate thread for non technomusic im sorry i posted here can someone move this post?


----------



## Mr_Chris

Alreet, decided to post up links to some of my solo production stuff under the monicker 'mybigego.' It's kind of drum n bass/breaks influenced, but often errs more towards downtempo... God knows! If anyone could help tell me what genre I should tell people I am that would also help! It's easy for a lot of my producer friends cos they produce house or electro or something but for me...

http://www.myspace.com/mybigegomania

Would love some comment and criticism, or better still some enjoyment from you guys 

peas and love x


----------



## DJKAOS

Fuck V.I.P
http://www.mediafire.com/?ndqnmmendtj 
The killer vip mix,
Enjoy!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=0d6ac52534c9c19c0f83d91f6dff7c38e04e75f6e8ebb871

Everything I've done thus far


----------



## illimex

moving to Portland soon, hoping to find some friends to collab with on some house, tekhouse, electro projects

I've worked with Amy Tori and Tears of Technology when I was doing trance and breaks but I've changed styles thanks to Locomatica over at FOEM forums

http://www.myspace.com/mexicola77

If you like what you hear let me know and when I get to Portland I will send you a message! Thanks


----------



## anarchogen

http://www.myspace.com/inphezted

mostly made out of samples, but you cant say its not music i guess
just fun to make sober or otherwise


----------



## echo off

hey hey... i never visit you guys unless i want something... and guess what...


http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=84659726385&ref=nf#/video/video.php?v=183179690127&ref=mf

go now enjoy fun simple fun fun fun
it's not me btw, but it is a dear close person, and i can pass on any comments/suggestion/feedback if you don't wanna leave them on the facebook


----------



## Yen

Just starting up, mostly using Reason and Fruity Loops
Sum dnb for y'all
http://www.myspace.com/yendabeat


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin remix (Thee-O & Thomas Penton "Sleight of Hand")*






*Thee-O & Thomas Penton *
*"Sleight of Hand" *
*Merlyn Martin Remix*
_Out now on Perfecto Black_

https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/168596/Sleight Of Hand

http://www.perfectorecords.com/
http://www.myspace.com/perfectorecords


----------



## RGB

Mr_Chris said:


> and is that a little bit of dblue glitch i hear in there?! That thing is ace!



Thank you! Yeah, that's glitch in there on the default settings, heh. Kudos to you for recognizing it, and yes, it's a pretty awesome plugin.  I listened to some of your music, and was pleasantly surprised. :D I like "The Mouse's Plans Come Undone" the best...seems very thoughtful, somehow.

trotsky, thanks for the advice; I've kind of regressed as of late, but rereading what you said gives me some ideas to start over again, heh. Also, those are indeed 909 samples.  The lead melody in that DnB track has a great kind of sinister sound to it. I like it a lot, been listening to it into my car as one of a number of songs by people online that I'm "studying".

Heh...and of course, the reason I'd post after like a month...new test thing up, "Destructive Impulse". It has some serious clipping issues, but how is it as a concept at least?

It's at the top of the list at the following URL: http://www.playlist.com/playlist/15755184907


----------



## BiG StroOnZ

high energy, uplifting, hard-bass 

http://www8.zippyshare.com/v/64010337/file.html

www.myspace.com/djsonnyv for other productions


----------



## mannequin

its not my music but i work at his studio.. he is a fuckin genius, i dont know how he does it, mystery but you cant stop listening

myspace.com/colorstrip

my music comin soon!!


----------



## silentscience

Hey techno lovers!

I just posted a pretty cool acid/glitch tune on my myspace. It should make your eardrums cum a thousand times at least!

http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey

Check it out and let me know what you think....feel free to PM me.

Also if anyone's interested in an online collab I'm also into that....


----------



## down508

heres some hardstyle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fneq0inSq4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2isYbJpDjyE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Kjy9TeFRPM&feature=related


----------



## nobodynosss

*Society of Gmomes*

check out my www.myspace.com/dreamhead335   Society of Gnomes   

From ft lauderdale     please le me know wat you think


----------



## scarsunseen

*Please hear my music*

Hi,

Attached is a song I wrote. It is only a midi composed with generic microsoft MIDI sounds. I wish I could have it recorded on real instruments. Regardless of the Nintendo-esque quality, please give me your opinions on the composition itself. My influences here are progressive metal and 20th early century classical music. It's attached as a zip file.  I wrote it 5 days after a friend of mine died from cystic fibrosis.

-Jaime

PS - Oh yea, I composed this entirely using a program called Tabit (a guitar tab-based program). I've been using it since 2004, even though I'm well-versed in composing for sheet music.  A lot of modern musicians are only able to read tabs, so I had to learn in order to keep up. =)


----------



## scarsunseen

*Another*

Here's another one of my compositions. My influences here are progressive metal, Arabian music (phrygian #3 mode mostly), and the band Dream Theater.


----------



## scarsunseen

Here's a short example of Nagauta Kabuki music I wrote for a presentation on Kabuki theater last year in college.


----------



## scarsunseen

I also have a song up at http://www.myspace.com/verslaflamme . It's just a quiet keyboard song with a strange midi instrument assignment and some weird effects.


----------



## scarsunseen

2c-buoyant said:


> Bump for great justice. Love the mixes, but you know this of course.
> 
> And get an avatar newfag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in your kitchenz, posting in your threadz.



lol, dork


----------



## JB

Sounding nice guys.

Here is a little clip from something I started tonight. Let me know what you think, still a lot of work to do.

Been making it on crappy headphones so no idea what the mix is like.


----------



## scarsunseen

Johny Boy said:


> Sounding nice guys.
> 
> Here is a little clip from something I started tonight. Let me know what you think, still a lot of work to do.
> 
> Been making it on crappy headphones so no idea what the mix is like.



Pretty cool and relaxed.  Reminds me of Chromakey - www.chromakey.net i think

How about my music?


----------



## JB

Hey cheers. I really enjoyed the track on your myspace. So relaxing, was floating off.


----------



## stimutant

Johny Boy said:


> Sounding nice guys.
> 
> Here is a little clip from something I started tonight. Let me know what you think, still a lot of work to do.
> 
> Been making it on crappy headphones so no idea what the mix is like.





thats really cool, like it very much 
what programs/hardware did you use?


greetz,
brbg


----------



## itsALLfake

lookin for some people to collab with....

i made about 50-60 tracks in may this year...and at the end of the month my subscription for my free trial of editing software expired.lol. back to sound recorder.

www.myspace.com/psychoticclit

i don't use computers.
just guitar, bass, mpc500, korg R3, and a digi-tech jamman to play drum loops and whateva.

enjoi


----------



## RGB

itsALLfake said:


> www.myspace.com/psychoticclit
> 
> i don't use computers.
> just guitar, bass, mpc500, korg R3, and a digi-tech jamman to play drum loops and whateva.
> 
> enjoi



You lay down some heavy beats, my friend -- very lo-fi, in a good way. 



Johny Boy said:


> Here is a little clip from something I started tonight. Let me know what you think, still a lot of work to do.
> 
> Been making it on crappy headphones so no idea what the mix is like.



I'm listening to this now...I'd like to repeat the request of the above poster; what kind of software/hardware are you using? Sounds very professional.

Er, also, I have two new tracks up: http://www.playlist.com/playlist/15755184907. I'm curious to know what you all think of "Destructive Impulse" and "Bounding Box", mostly. Thanks  and you may want to turn the volume up on the player, as it's rather quiet otherwise...


----------



## scarsunseen

Johny Boy said:


> Hey cheers. I really enjoyed the track on your myspace. So relaxing, was floating off.



Thanks =)


----------



## JB

Thanks for the kind words guys. Just going to have a listen through the new posted stuff and post back later tonight.

As for what I'm using it's a pretty basic setup.

Macbook pro + Logic Pro 8 along with Edirol-FA66 for audio capture and Akai MPK-49 MIDI controller.


----------



## scarsunseen

I compose using a program called Tabit. It's really easy and I highly recommend it, especially for guitarists. I don't even play guitar.


----------



## RGB

Hey all,

I've got something new up, "R-R-Reset". Anyone care to give me some advice about it? I'm pretty much a newbie at this...

http://www.playlist.com/playlist/15755184907 (it's the first entry -- also, the player starts at half volume, so you might want to turn it up a little)

Thanks! :D


----------



## stimutant

^ sorry, is says "unavailable link" everywhere. could you upload them at uploaded.to or so?


----------



## RGB

Ah, sorry about that; I forgot that my site goes down when I turn on the VPN at work. It should be working now. Thanks! :D


----------



## stimutant

yep, working.

i really like r-r-reset, nice melody


----------



## RGB

Thanks! Any suggestions? I'm personally thinking that it's a little repetitive, or perhaps not long enough...also, what about those weird whale noises? Keep or scrap? I was on the fence about them.

Thanks again for listening to it; it means a lot to me. :D


----------



## Cloudy

Hand Banana.wav - 20.96MB

Something i've been working on.  Not completed (I can't seem to complete any of my songs).


----------



## RGB

Cloudy said:


> Hand Banana.wav - 20.96MB
> 
> Something i've been working on.  Not completed (I can't seem to complete any of my songs).



Beautiful melody, and very calming. I also like how it has a sort of retro simplicity to it. What software did you use to write it? Also, what was the inspiration for the name?

I've encoded it as an mp3 (2.85mb) rather than the wav you posted; if you like, I could put up a link to the re-encoded version. Then again, you may have left it a wav for reasons of quality, in which case never mind, heh.


----------



## Cloudy

Thanks, I use Ableton Live.  The name came about because I bought most recent piece (bubbler) right around then, and the piece is called hand banana.  I needed a name and I quickly picked one that was in the top of my head. 

I have it in a wav because well that is what Ableton exports.  Never really cared about having in a more compressed format because I haven't really spread around my songs.


----------



## stimutant

RGB said:


> Thanks! Any suggestions? I'm personally thinking that it's a little repetitive, or perhaps not long enough...also, what about those weird whale noises? Keep or scrap? I was on the fence about them.
> 
> Thanks again for listening to it; it means a lot to me. :D




no real suggestions from my side. but maybe it could need a fatter bassline, im not sure because i`ve listened to the track only on my laptop, which delivers almost no bass...


----------



## Ximot

http://www.myspace.com/thresholdmashtitration

my new brainchild. somewhat unconventional, i know. would love to get honest feedback of whatever kind.


----------



## stimutant

"all that she wants is dub"

ace of base - all that she wants (brainbugs dub mix):
http://speedshare.org/download.php?id=CD774EAE3


----------



## JB

Something I was playing around with the other night. Bit same-ie but check it out and let me know what you think.
Here


----------



## JB

Brainbug lmao at the ace of bass remix. Used to like the track as a kid.

Ximot, just listening to your myspace. some interesting stuff  chaotic in a nice way, am liking it.


----------



## stimutant

Johny Boy said:


> Brainbug lmao at the ace of bass remix. Used to like the track as a kid.



yeah that song belongs to the soundtrack of my childhood... did you like that rmx.?


----------



## JB

Yeah, enjoyed it. There was plenty of variation.


----------



## stimutant

nice to hear that


----------



## stimutant

made this in the last 2 hours. -->directlink


----------



## Spleh

Not a new track but a reworked mixdown slaved on by collab partner http://mp3.juno.co.uk/MP3/SF1434018-02-01-01.mp3 



RGB said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've got something new up, "R-R-Reset". Anyone care to give me some advice about it? I'm pretty much a newbie at this...
> 
> http://www.playlist.com/playlist/15755184907 (it's the first entry -- also, the player starts at half volume, so you might want to turn it up a little)
> 
> Thanks! :D



Sounding good man a lot better then I was expecting for someone new at 'this' %) it sounds like you're pushing your kickdrum levels too high though causing it to distort, unless that is just the players volume level? 

Try using compression or limiting on the kick if you want to keep it at that volume in the mix but careful not to pump it up too loud or you will lose your dynamics. Alternatively if you don't want to compress or limit it just bring down the overall volume of the mix. Maybe try adding some gated sounds in the background as well so there's another layer going on, depending how you do it it might also make the main breakbeat sound a lot tighter. Anywho hope that's of some help, keep at it


----------



## Cloudy

Morphing Dino Funnies.wav - 9.89MB

just the start of what i've been working on for a while now.  Can't figure out what to do next.  I've tried a million different things and nothing seems to work.


----------



## Danny Weed

Hi,

I produce Dubstep / Experimental music, just thought id share a few of my tracks with you guys and see what you think of them.

http://www.reverbnation.com/dandh9

http://www.myspace.com/dandh9

http://www.youtube.com/user/dan0001


----------



## unsui

nice dubstep man! really enjoyed it.

here's some of my tunes. i try to mix in elements of hip hop, psychedelia, jazz, electronica, acoustic, IDM, and etc all into my styleee

tell me what you think!!! ---->  www.soundcloud.com/unsui


----------



## bpayne

check me out, 
http://www.myspace.com/eatadic


----------



## Danny Weed

Nice beats Unsui, Blunts & Beats is sick.


----------



## Ximot

www.myspace.com/traschfransistor

hooked up with a friend who has a ROLAND JUNO 60 analog synth.

i like how the two soundworlds match, how analog + digital fill the space


----------



## Shnouzerpuff

*"Take Ya Horses Home"  2min50*

Mash up of hip-hop & rnb stars Jay-Z & R-Kelly on their collaborative track Take Ya Home with Australian pub-rock icon Daryl Braithwaite's The Horses. Additional drum loops & effects created & added as well.

Pretty new to mash ups, so thoughts etc would be great.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCRQNNXsHQQ


----------



## Danny Weed

^^ nice

i got a new tune up called "same dance"

http://www.reverbnation.com/dandh9

http://www.myspace.com/dandh9


The voice sample i use if taken from a tv show called 'The Cleaner'


----------



## Shnouzerpuff

Cheers DW.

Listened to Same Dance and it is pretty fucking cool. Had a real dark DJ Shadow vibe to it.

On second thoughts, probably more Unkle than DJ Shadow, but still nice, heavy & foreboding.


----------



## djmerlyn_martin

*Merlyn Martin "Minor Theft" Out now on Xela Digital*






*Merlyn Martin*
*"Minor Theft"*
*Out now on Xela Digital*

*Merlyn Martin* (Original)
*Thee-O, Huggie, Cody Lee *(Full on Remix)
*Thee-O, Huggie, Cody Lee *(THC Viva LA Tech Remix)
*G. Maxim* (Small Claims Remix)
*David Granha *(Old Glories Remix)

(Beatport) https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/182922/Minor Theft EP
http://www.bitrecordsmexico.com/bitrecords


----------



## wgp>you27k

Hey guys. I'm extremely new to this. I've recently learned FL Studio and more recently Ableton. I'm just trying to get familiar with them.

I made this for kicks after figuring out how to make a dubstep wobble. I hardly even know much dubstep but this was just fun. Thoughts appreciated lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHbuHK1JeSw


----------



## djzmo

Check out my latest track "Magnetic Disco" on: www.soundcloud.com/zmo.

You can download my tracks for free, music is meant to be shared .


----------



## scuba12341

Heya Guys, 
New one here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTPHsqn7E8E 
"Dopa-Men"


----------



## silentscience

*Pussy!*

Try this.


----------



## CelesteEve

waaay too scared to click that!  lol


----------



## silentscience

it's a live set a friend of mine did, that is a-fucking-mayzing.

listen to it and you will be rewarded with ear orgasms.


----------



## Rogue Robot

why don't you tell us more about it?


----------



## Bomboclat

You guys need to get use to using the proper threads for this


----------



## silentscience

www.longwalkshortdock.com

it's my friend, dave, and yeah it's a BL ad.


----------



## gher

*New EBM/dark electro track*

I've been listening to a bit of ambient lately and over the last few days I've been trying to write something gentle. It turned out as a sort of moody depressing EBM or dark electro track. I'm really not sure which as it's not quite electro and it's slower than most EBM. Anyway, it's rare for me to be disciplined enough to finish a track in a few days, let alone be proud of it. 

It's currently labeled 'Untitled EBM/dark electro' and needs a name. Any suggestions? Check it out:

http://www.myspace.com/gher


----------



## matt harder

*"speed up" - matt harder - rmx by discosynthetique & motion*

click here to preview:
https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/184547/Speed Up (With Remixes)


----------



## wgp>you27k

Song up.

Please let me know what you think, thanks.


----------



## iwek

myspace.com/jplusplus


----------



## DJKAOS

Brand nu track from our band Skin sleep
http://www.mediafire.com/?tnemyzodxy2
Enjoy!


----------



## bogey_j

*Downtempo/Trip Hop*

song I made, check it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcUFGTkTBZ0


----------



## Max Power

Reminds me of the album Mezzanine.











just kidding.


----------



## Mjäll

*Some 'aural ecstacy' for you*

Just thought I'd share this new track of mine I composed yesterday. It's some moderately dancable trance with a banging cheese-melting climax.

http://www.musicuploader.org/MUSIC/3185931251315800.mp3

(inspired by birds and wet vegetation on 4-HO-MET, one of the most beautiful moments in my life so far)

(wrong section, my bad!)


----------



## choppa

bogey_j said:


> song I made, check it out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcUFGTkTBZ0



Wow!!

Drippy, trippy shit, not my cup of tea but good quality on the production!!


----------



## choppa

Some wacky shit I just wrote. . .. ..

http://soundcloud.com/analog_jedi/shrimpin


----------



## silentscience

I just posted the track "Eyes"

http://www.myspace.com/chaoticgrey


----------



## DJKAOS

Withdrawal video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo9kFVcDGyw
+Free download link
http://www.mediafire.com/?jnnznzj10hy
Enjoy!


----------



## Danny Weed

New Dubstep tune :

D.A.N - Panic Attack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn5Qd9iYTg4


----------



## DJKAOS

Brand nu track "Sickened"
http://www.mediafire.com/?xmjnyy5mzgg
Enjoy!


----------



## xaenima

http://www.reverbnation.com/billbrown

Just a selection of the stuff I've done. Besides the MJ Remix which I uploaded a couple of months back, most of the stuff on there is more than a few years old. I've only just started producing again.


----------



## VincentOnE

*Is my music good for rolling ;]?*

www.myspace.com/showmecold

My solo techno/rap project ;o


----------



## Bomboclat

ftr, any music is good for rolling


----------



## scuba12341

http://www.filedropper.com/apache
Bit euro cheesy, fun to produce though 




EDIT: Really digging [showmecold] /\/\/\ your stuff rocks man! :D


----------



## ford442

i've got a new torrent album here for you - house music - 11 tracks - 3 new and 8 favorites from the past..






http://www.mininova.org/tor/2969412

and please do come by NoahCohn.com for more music!


----------



## Heresy

Hip Hop inst I just finished for my new project with a friend.

http://www.yousendit.com/download/ZW9EZGVYcVh1Yk0wTVE9PQ


----------



## Heresy

Heres another one thats kinda done.

http://www.yousendit.com/download/ZW9EZGVRYTJsUjlFQlE9PQ


*EDIT* Comments would be cool, its been a while since I got back into this kind of thing.


----------



## Heresy

Last night I dared myself to get up and make a cup of coffee at 2:00 in the morning and I was able to get alot done. I made a new track and I added a bunch of changes to the first one I submitted but I havent quite uploaded it yet. Enjoy.

http://www.yousendit.com/download/ZW9BN3RVdVU4Q1R2Wmc9PQ


----------



## JB

Not made anything in ages but thought i'd give it a little bash today.

Sounding a bit rough but think it has some promise.....


jungle type thing
http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/4th-oct-09-003


----------



## JB

Not had a chance to listen back that far but nice track Danny. Sick Bass line.

Not a bad beat developing there heresy.


----------



## review.master

I've some some serious creative block right now but here are some past productions of mine (direct http download links to mp3's) 

Dubstep:
"For Glory"

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/servebeer/Max%20Troy%20-%20For%20Glory.mp3

Drum & Bass:
"Cosmic"

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/servebeer/Max%20Troy%20-%20Cosmic%20(320%20kbps).mp3

Breakbeat:
"Bass Down"

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/servebeer/Max%20Troy%20-%20Bass%20Down.mp3

Liquid Funk DnBish:
"The Pink One"

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/servebeer/Max%20Troy%20-%20The%20Pink%20One%20(192).mp3


----------



## Heresy

I found a random record on the floor that was warped. It was spanish church music all wobbly, so I took the  bell sample from that and went from there. Its a hip hop beat, a tad spooky for the holiday.

http://www.zshare.net/audio/67321593ca1f9afe/]Bellwork Beta SEQ10-21.mp3 - 5.83MB


----------



## DJ 303

i've been sat here for 22 hours straight making this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcdxxnyJK8Q

anybody care to give it a listen?
I've heard it on loop so many times I can't work out if i like it any more!
It's not my usual field of expertise, but i thought i'd try something new.

Would very much appreciate any constructive input

peace

DJ


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

> i've been sat here for 22 hours straight making this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcdxxnyJK8Q
> 
> anybody care to give it a listen?
> I've heard it on loop so many times I can't work out if i like it any more!
> It's not my usual field of expertise, but i thought i'd try something new.
> 
> Would very much appreciate any constructive input


Nice cymbals and snare w/ echo delay in the intro drums.  It also sounds like there's a backwards cymbal clip also.  I didn't care for the dnare roll leading to the intro of the synth line @ 1:00.  I didn't care for the synth line.  Maybe w/ a different patch?  That bass tone at 1:23 is really sick.  What would that sound like over the drum riddim from the beginning?  I like all the vocal samples.  @ 2:20 I like the intro of a synth line on top of the bassline but once again don't care for the synth patch.  B'down around 2:40was pretty dope except for the snare you use there.  I like the big bass sound on the kick and the claves/woodblocks and really like when you throw in that liquid sounding bassline.  I like the fuzz bass that comes in after that but don't care for this little "whistle sound" that's going on at the same time.  

After about 4:00 alot of it is the same.  I would say the first two minutes offer the strongest rhythmic elements while the basslines around 1:20 and the liquid bass after the breakdown are the best bass elements.


----------



## Danny Weed

DJ 303 said:


> i've been sat here for 22 hours straight making this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcdxxnyJK8Q
> 
> anybody care to give it a listen?
> I've heard it on loop so many times I can't work out if i like it any more!
> It's not my usual field of expertise, but i thought i'd try something new.
> 
> Would very much appreciate any constructive input
> 
> peace
> 
> DJ



Nice , i like it.


----------



## Danny Weed

50 Cent - Wanksta (D.A.N Dubstep Mix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpGQWhCFVN4

http://rapidshare.com/files/29809434...bstep_Mix_.mp3


----------



## down508

review.master said:


> I've some some serious creative block right now but here are some past productions of mine (direct http download links to mp3's)
> 
> Dubstep:
> "For Glory"
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/servebeer/Max%20Troy%20-%20For%20Glory.mp3
> 
> Drum & Bass:
> "Cosmic"
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/servebeer/Max%20Troy%20-%20Cosmic%20(320%20kbps).mp3
> 
> Breakbeat:
> "Bass Down"
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/servebeer/Max%20Troy%20-%20Bass%20Down.mp3
> 
> Liquid Funk DnBish:
> "The Pink One"
> 
> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/servebeer/Max%20Troy%20-%20The%20Pink%20One%20(192).mp3



i really enjoyed the dubstep track.

heres a drum and bass track ive been workin on, let me know what you think, its just garageband but shit turned out pretty proper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8z5d-IlUmA


----------



## bama420

REview Master  dubstep was my favorite but they all are good beats.

Danny that wanksta mix is crazyness love it. Wasnt expecting that at all

Dj303  i really liked it the voice overs and the bass tone is the shit there were some parts where the snare could have not been used but overall nice i would download it. what is your normal expertise?


----------



## DJ 303

evenin all.

thanks for everybody's kind feedback, i appreciate praise and constructive criticism muchly.
especially thanks to |>R()|)!G/-\|_ for your detailed breakdown, you really helped me in the right direction and i respect you immensely for taking the time to share your real opinions and words of informed advice.

bama420, by normal expertise, do you mean my profession or my usual music style?
Anyway, i am a DJ, organiser, promoter, track maker and drum teacher.
these days I am best known in east-asia, and spend most of my time playing events in Japan and other surrounding countries.
I play for the crowd but generally have a hard, bass heavy and energetic style with a tendency towards powerful bass kicks and making an impact. my roots lay in London acid techno but i have released and played music from breakbeat to techno to dirty electro to jump up drum and bass or ruff jungle to dubstep etc.
I have also occasionally been known to throw down some old roots reggae wax, and some gems from my punk collection.

been in the studio again last weekend, more work in progress for anyone who would take the time to listen and tell me what they think. my producers showed interest in this one, so i hope to release it next year when i have decided on my direction and put some hard graft in. 
see what you think.
any thoughts welcome as long as they're intelligent and respectful.
this ones a bit of a quirky drum and bassey track with clear influences from my youth.

keep on bouncin fellow BL'ers.

DJ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE4-V-qQzEI


----------



## DJKAOS

13 free tracks 
clones
http://www.mediafire.com/file/tibzcmky0v4/Clones.mp3

dark dayze
http://www.mediafire.com/file/n10ndrtmmm4/DarkDayze.mp3

pyschos rejoice
http://www.mediafire.com/file/isdla2ntbj1/DJKAOS&PROKTORpsychosrejoice.mp3

distortion
http://www.mediafire.com/file/lzmzmzoyztt/Distortion09.mp3

deception rmx
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zxzwby1xzdj/DJKAOSDeceptionRMX.mp3

smash
http://www.mediafire.com/file/0yudjk3k0et/DJKAOSSMASHKAOS001.mp3

mangler
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zazldjuh1c/DJKAOSManglerdjkaosinfo@yahoo.co.uk.mp3

soul eater rmx
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ng13z3wmnzz/DJKAOSSOULEATERRMX.mp3

aliens vip
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hzmnn2zimat/DJKAOS_ALIENS_VIP.mp3

Enemy Chamber
http://www.mediafire.com/?tnemyzodxy2

Twisted Fantasy
http://www.mediafire.com/?3rmmvmkqxwq

Uberdeath
http://www.mediafire.com/?igdy4n4dwjv

sickened
http://www.mediafire.com/?xmjnyy5mzgg


----------



## claywatkins

*D-Reflection "Wanna Party?" Clay Watkins, Sandwich Chris rmxs (Jackin House)*

https://www.stompy.com/EP/150316




The second release on Sniff your Ears Recordings showcases a very talented selection of house music producers from the Netherlands and U.S.A. We introduce the talented young dutch producer D-Reflection on our label for the first time with this aptly titled track. With remixes for Joey Youngman, Bryan Jones, Raul Moros, Vincent Kwok, Hanna and projects with Dutchican Soul, he is one of the finest up and coming talents in the house music scene at the moment and we are glad to bring his quality to our label.

D-Reflection’s original mix is a seriously funky, soulful and jackin house track. Nice piano stabs, a grizzly bassline and a catchy vocal make it a certainty on any dancefloor. He also took the time to create the ‘Fresh Dub Mix’ which reflects the same vibe.

On the remix front firstly we have Sandwich Chris. With releases on Kinjo, Llama Farm and his hit on Flapjack (‘Music Speaks to All’), he deserves a nice introduction. We are very happy to have him on this package as his remix gives the package a deeper feel with his use of acid sounds, a deep bassline and other cool production elements.

The second remix is from U.S producer Clay Watkins. With one release under his belt so far we can say he is a fresh kid in town, but nevertheless he did an outstanding job on that track. The remix he has done for us is funky with a twist of blues. Real cool organ solos are used that give the track enough soul and body to make it work on this release. We recommend that you check out his other release too.

The final remix which completes the package is a huge soulful track by Costalane. A splendid track with massive keys and solos, Costalane knows how to make soulful music and with this remix there is no doubting this. You will hear more from him soon, but this is a great introduction to his sound.
Sit back and relax...


Thanks go to Tommy Largo for mastering all tracks.

*Click here to listen to this album @ Stompy.com!*


----------



## dj_esky

my latest track "where is your reality (gabber remix)" is finally up for everyone to check out for free for a limited time only, get your free copy while its hot.

www.triplejunearthed.com/djesky


----------



## tylerburnam

http://www.zshare.net/audio/68957964813b12a2/


----------



## DJKAOS

Nu track "Murder"

http://www.mediafire.com/?zamyn3znoym


----------



## Ill DJ Chris B

*New Release*

:: NEW RELEASE ::

:: ZONE RECORDS ::

:: CURTIS B & ILL DJ CHRIS B PRESENT: THA B-BOYZ "GET UP" ::

Featuring Remix by - WILL BAILEY






CLICK HERE TO LISTEN


----------



## DJKAOS

dj_esky said:


> my latest track "where is your reality (gabber remix)" is finally up for everyone to check out for free for a limited time only, get your free copy while its hot.
> 
> www.triplejunearthed.com/djesky



just downloaded this sick tune!


----------



## down508

DJKAOS said:


> Nu track "Murder"
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zamyn3znoym



complete shit.

a new hardcore track
Track Addict 1.mp3 - 8.04MB

and a new dubstep song, or atleast a decent intro
dubstep 10_21.mp3 - 3.30MB


----------



## TADD4D

*House, Deephouse, Techo, Downtempo and Dubstep*

I produce it all, and some vocal remixes.  All these tracks are free to download.  I have others under another name on Beatport, this is a present from me to you 

www.soundcloud.com/taddass


----------



## DJKAOS

down508 said:


> complete shit.
> 
> thanks


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

down508 said:


> a new hardcore track
> Track Addict 1.mp3 - 8.04MB
> 
> and a new dubstep song, or atleast a decent intro
> dubstep 10_21.mp3 - 3.30MB


That's good stuff.  The h'core wasn't run of the mill fast 4x4 the whole way through.  The way the d'step develops is fantastic.  It kept me involved the entire way and way to go w/ the strings!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iCafe

*DJ Cafe - Don't Stop Believing REMIX*

Hello I'm DJ Cafe and I made this remix of Don't Stop Believing from Journey. Please check it out and comment if you like it. Thanks in advance!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VFTL8ZLrzk


----------



## HoneyRoastedPeanut

I like it!


----------



## iCafe

HoneyRoastedPeanut said:


> I like it!



Thank you!


----------



## DJKAOS

Nightmares dimension mix

http://www.mediafire.com/?zmd3hl1oddh


----------



## RGB

DJKAOS said:


> Nightmares dimension mix
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?zmd3hl1oddh



Interesting...a little clashy for my tastes, but if you were going for frightening and evil, you hit the nail on the head. 

...

Here's something I've been playing with while officially on vacation from being an ED moderator.

http://soundcloud.com/rawrgb/ding

It's supposed to be kind of a "chill" song, so it's not particularly catchy or anything. Give it a little time to evolve, as the beginning's admittedly pretty campy. The theme is time, which explains all the ticking. 

Also, if anyone can explain why there are those sharp noise artifacts (especially in the beginning), I'd greatly appreciate it...they don't show up when I listen to it in Fruity Loops, so I'm guessing it has to do with the compression. (EDIT: on further examination, it seems to be a SoundCloud thing...go figure.)

Thanks! :D


----------



## DJKAOS

RGB said:


> Interesting...a little clashy for my tastes, but if you were going for frightening and evil, you hit the nail on the head.
> 
> ...
> 
> Here's something I've been playing with while officially on vacation from being an ED moderator.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/rawrgb/ding
> 
> It's supposed to be kind of a "chill" song, so it's not particularly catchy or anything. Give it a little time to evolve, as the beginning's admittedly pretty campy. The theme is time, which explains all the ticking.
> 
> Also, if anyone can explain why there are those sharp noise artifacts (especially in the beginning), I'd greatly appreciate it...they don't show up when I listen to it in Fruity Loops, so I'm guessing it has to do with the compression. (EDIT: on further examination, it seems to be a SoundCloud thing...go figure.)
> 
> Thanks! :D


Nice 1 mate


----------



## DJKAOS

Mad World Extreme Noise Mix

http://www.mediafire.com/?ngbzmqz3nry


----------



## Milkshakes

A lot of my newer work!


----------



## ford442

*My 2009 album*

Hello BL,
I would just like to announce to you all that my 2009 project is now finished and for sale online for $3 in MP3. Noah Cohn - Glacial Cebrenia is 80 minutes of my chill-out, ambient creations.






http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/noahcohn5

Or for iTunes users - http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/glacial-cebrenia/id340281773

"Acid Ambient Abstractica? You'll never know unless you hear it!"

"Yes, this album defies categorization, and that's precisely why you need to listen to it. Written, performed and produced by one man electronica wrecking crew Noah Cohn, Glacial Cebrenia will take you on an insane journey through 80 minutes of chilled out chaos. Synthetic drum machines, percolating arpeggios and screaming acid lines sit alongside piano and guitar in an unholy union of acoustic and electronic. Chock full of bizarre yet catchy fusions of electronic genres, this album is an eclectic tour de force from Cohn and deserves a spot on your iPod."    -- Ray Brown

Thank you for listening and be sure to come by www.noahcohn.com for free tunes!


----------



## YOESH!

Been fooling around with reason and my new padKontrol from korg. Just learning how to use reason.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiAIddzXRro


----------



## DJKAOS

......


----------



## silentscience

Resonance

My minimal psychedelic funk project.


----------



## scuba12341

Latest one is here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/0f07ud

(Beware, the mp3 is almost 20mb for those on a slow connection). If anyone wants to talk music/chewnz, shoot a PM.


----------



## VincentOnE

*myspace.com/showmecold*

all music made while high


----------



## DJKAOS

The Beautiful People Cover
http://www.myspace.com/sknslp


----------



## DJKAOS

Murder RMX

http://www.mediafire.com/?ijkgzjqmdgo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imOcvoHD2IA


----------



## swilow

Hi this is a psytrance song I constructed called Elfdoomagick. Thanks


----------



## Vacate

*Hot Mess Hand Outs*

(Taken from http://WeAreAHotMess.blogspot.com)





So we just polished off FIVE new tunes this week... A few originals, a couple remixes... They are slowly trickling their way around the internet but why wait? Get all of them, HERE and NOW, in all of their free, 320k quality for all the dubstep heads and fidget/electro crew.

Hot Mess - Sweat It Out
http://download795.mediafire.com/uiyjz0njctyg/hrmmkeji2jm/Hot+Mess+-+Sweat+It+Out.mp3

Little Boots - Earthquake (Hot Mess Remix)
http://download177.mediafire.com/po...ittle+Boots+-+Earthquake+(Hot+Mess+Remix).mp3

Hot Mess - PunkBitch
http://download560.mediafire.com/3nu7jxjjbscg/ym2gymjwyly/Hot+Mess+-+PunkBitch.mp3

Hot Mess - Purple Shirt
http://download466.mediafire.com/1c1mjs4dma4g/yj4rhywdhmq/Hot+Mess+-+Purple+Shirt.mp3

Pata Pooh feat. Adam Tensa - Follow Me (Hot Mess Remix)
http://download774.mediafire.com/nz....+Adam+Tensa+-+Follow+Me+(Hot+Mess+Remix).mp3

Enjoy!
-cV


----------



## DJKAOS

Murder vip feat bug z lux

http://www.mediafire.com/?wmynnzm5gyx


----------



## silentscience

this is my JOKE music project. Links o my real stuff (Chaotic Grey) are on the page as well, but check out the extremely experimental tracks ive posted. LOL

Red Grey


----------



## scuba12341

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rkamajy9JrQ

Indecent Enclosure  - Newest proddy.. /\


----------



## soundsystem00

Hey! I have been producing since I was 16 using FL Studio. I finally made an upgrade to Reason 4.0 and my tracks now have that edge I have always been trying to get. Check them out and PM me for more!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIu0NrEJyJw

The songs called "UP". I don't really know how to describe it, it kind of has a tech/glitch house beat, but is also has guitar riffs, rhodes organs, and breaks. Its really my own style, which I like. If you like that, I have a lot more here.

http://www.myspace.com/mattsmusiclump


----------



## Milkshakes

A remix (kinda) :D


----------



## RedLeader

My Sister playing Fragile ft. Alex Lemmon (AvB remix)


----------



## toa$t

^that was incredible!


----------



## RedLeader

Thanks (oh her behalf)!

What is really incredible was that it was her first ever time hearing the song (as it played in the linked video). I kid you not. I was I could improvise like that.  I really, really wish I could.


----------



## toa$t

come on...


----------



## RedLeader

lol dude...(she's passed out now or I'd prove it to you ATM), but she's been playing for 22 years.  But one day, and you hold me to it mr. toa$t, you will give me an obscure trance song and I'll give you a YouTube video in <10 minutes.  Hold me to this, man.  I don't BS with people.


----------



## toa$t

haha, I believe you. that said, I'd still love to see it. I have a perfect track in mind too.


----------



## RedLeader

Alright man, cool!  I'll watch for you being online and at a good time, I'll shoot you a PM and you can send me the track (that way you'll know the time and all).  Sounds like a great type of experiment!


----------



## DJKAOS

Skin Sleep Cover Of Blood Lush

www.myspace.com/djkaosdnb


----------



## DropDeadDevin

RedLeader said:


> My Sister playing Fragile ft. Alex Lemmon (AvB remix)



That was beautiful.

I'm one of those people that can hear a track and go play it, but it may take me an hour or so to perfect it. But that shit was gnarly, and truly impressive.


----------



## Electrafunk

Hey Everyone check it out, over 30 Electra Funk Productions you can listen to on my facebook fan page, my sound ranges from , Minimal Techno, Techno, Hard Techno, Tech House, Deep House, Down Tempo, Electro, Break Beat, Progressive House, House, Hard House, UK Hard House, NRG, Hard Style, Hard Dance, Hardcore, Deep Progressive, Progressive Trance, Trance, Psychedelic Trance, Goa Trance, & Tech Trance. Thanks so much and enjoy your day.

Electra Funk Productions


----------



## down508

i listened to about every one of your songs, theyre not bad. i would recommend spending more time perfecting the hard tunes, it shows a lot of potential but the hard sounds just aren't hard.

on another note, heres my new track called yellow. its some wierd shit almost freeform abut definitely hardcore.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ino4KWcJy94

lemme know what u think


----------



## DJKAOS

Skin sleep-mannequins

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCBp9fZSIC4

www.myspace.com/sknslp


----------



## DJKAOS

Skin sleep-invader

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhwJDqfgnDs

Skin sleep-Mangler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QxstC4Jqig


----------



## Electrafunk

down508 said:


> i listened to about every one of your songs, theyre not bad. i would recommend spending more time perfecting the hard tunes, it shows a lot of potential but the hard sounds just aren't hard.
> 
> on another note, heres my new track called yellow. its some wierd shit almost freeform abut definitely hardcore.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ino4KWcJy94
> 
> lemme know what u think



thanks i checked out yellow as well as 4 other tracks, I like yellow always been a fan of Happy Hardcore/UK Hardcore, as well as the hardstyle sounds, out of the hardstyle tracks I herd there were great qualities in each song, one would have a great melody and another great drum kit, and another great bass sounds, if you were to combine the best features of a few of these tracks would make one insanely amazing hardstyle tune.  Thanks for the feed back take care and enjoy your week


----------



## Erothyme

*Free psychedelic electronic album.*

Hi bluelight! I should have posted this a while back.

I'm sure many of you guys can appreciate it.

http://erothyme.bandcamp.com


----------



## DJKAOS

Erothyme said:


> Hi bluelight! I should have posted this a while back.
> 
> I'm sure many of you guys can appreciate it.
> 
> http://erothyme.bandcamp.com



downloading now mate


----------



## soundsystem00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_V4h-0ajGSA

"I am Patient"

This song is hiphop/breaks. A lot of my friends really really love this song. I think it is the best one I have made! In the drop, it has samples from "Herald and Kumar: Escape from Guantanamo Bay" and it has a great build up where everything kinda explodes into the main chorus. Comment and Rate!


----------



## Erothyme

DJKAOS said:


> downloading now mate



I appreciate it. ;D


----------



## Milkshakes

Biohazard - How it Is (Milkshakes Take it to the Cleaners its so Filthy Mix) Its a rough mix, but feed back would be appreciated :D


----------



## Clujtwin

*Hidden Recordings on Soundcloud*

Check out Hidden Recordings on Soundcloud. If you are an artist/DJ and you’re looking for a label, leave a track in our drop box.
http://soundcloud.com/hidden-recordings


----------



## Vacate

Hot Mess - Messed Up EP
http://www.mediafire.com/?mnzymegn1nz




a) Time Warp 
b) P.A.R.T,Y. 
c) Dip! 
d) Propa Choppa 
e) Twist It



Bookings Contact Brandon or MJ: bookings@householdmanagement.org
http://www.myspace.com/WeAreAHotMess
http://www.facebook.com/WeAreAHotMess
http://www.twitter.com/WeAreAHotMess


----------



## YOESH!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVuSlTSoJgs

I still didnt have filters and effects quite figured out when I made this one, so there are none hahah. I got it under control now. 

Yeah it's really simple, but it's more complex than the last thing I posted. I plan on reworking it as time goes on to give it some depth.


----------



## gsquared

http://greghamptonsmusic.com






There you will find a playlist containing the album 'The Vibrations Run Deep', and a link to purchase and download it if you feel inclined to do so.

I wasn't actually sure where to go with this release because some of the tracks on it are moreso rock than electronic.  I figured it would be best to default to posting it here though.

Artist Statement - "I've been writing and recording music since around 2000, both with others and alone. This is my first public release, and the first thing that more than myself and maybe five people have heard. During my time of recording, I haven't really let anyone hear most of what I've been doing. Now I'm going to continue releasing things as they happen and from the past."

"I do not believe in record labels or the music business. Music is not to be bought or sold, and it certainly cannot be controlled. Music flows through, into and out of every single one of us. Nowadays, people have the ability to create music on there own, without spending a fortune in recording studios and signing contracts that give over the rights to their lives. This future is now and musicians like me are all around you. Welcome to a label-free world!"


----------



## Heresy

Made a myspace for my hip hop beats. 

http://www.myspace.com/kultureselektah


----------



## gsquared

Heresy said:


> Made a myspace for my hip hop beats.
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/kultureselektah



Hey.  Checkin' out your beats now.  What I've heard thusfar I've liked.  Some good shit!  Keep at it :-D


----------



## Heresy

^ thx man, I like your stuff too; it sounds very polished and professional.


----------



## gsquared

Heresy said:


> ^ thx man, I like your stuff too; it sounds very polished and professional.



thx dude


----------



## soundsystem00

http://www.youtube.com/user/soundsystem00#p/a/u/0/8RRr_CSWw5U

Another song! I keep spittin em out like crazy! This one is a lot slower than my other ones. Everyone has been telling me I need to put more vocals in my music and I can't sing and do not have a singer so..I found various clips from movies and tv shows like I normally do and blended them into the song. It sounds alright. Put some rhodes organ in the song again as usual to give a natural feel to the song. Rate, Comment, subscribe, and add me! Pce from TX


----------



## stimutant

the first cooperation i made with another artist:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/3x5jth
brainbug and sensational - all she wants is dub (we blow the spot)

the beat (done by me) is a dub-version of ace of base`s "all that she wants"; the mc-ing was done by sensational from brooklyn: www.myspace.com/chunkobliss  (he released on WordSound and some other labels, doing his thing for at least 15 years now. check the dvd`s "crooked" and "ws50 - the anniversary" on wordsound for more information, if youre interested.)


----------



## DJKAOS

DJ KAOS_MURDER VIP_FEAT BUG Z LUX

http://www.mediafire.com/?wmynnzm5gyx


----------



## Milkshakes

UMOJ-j - Intro (Dubcore Mix)

Put it together for fun, what do you think?


----------



## RGB

Milkshakes said:


> UMOJ-j - Intro (Dubcore Mix)
> 
> Put it together for fun, what do you think?



I like it, nice subtle intro followed by rage.  The guitar kind of came out of nowhere, same with the piano. The breakdown is cool...admittedly, I don't listen to a lot of electric guitar-ish music, so perhaps that's standard practice with that kind of music...

...

So, er, I've been hesitating to put this up, but eh, here goes:

The Legend of NP (tentative)

I realize it's a little repetitive and some of it's sort of "wtf" (especially near the beginning), but do let me know what you think besides. Thanks! :D


----------



## bansheebeat

*my new album*

i'd really appreciate if you downloaded and listened!

http://www.mediafire.com/?ddtzhmmgxz3

or the myspace is www.myspace.com/aroofforyourroof


----------



## down508

threw this together on garageband over the course of yesterday and today, mostly to let out some frustration due to benzo withdrawal. 

http://soundcloud.com/zale/recovery


----------



## Sykoknot

Streets of Grass

This is a fairly old song I made, just havent got around to uploading more recent ones 8)


----------



## stimutant

i like it, nice melody!


----------



## Erothyme

http://erothyme.bandcamp.com/album/virginian-winter-ep

Erothyme - Virginian Winter EP






Enjoy!


----------



## mrdelerious

*song review*

here are my 2 latest songs, feed back would be greatly appreciated!
-first ones sorta munty proggressive
-otha is hard electro

www.myspace.com/mrdelerious2009


----------



## g1zzl3

*My first full-on Dubstep production!! Using Reason4*

This is my first proper Dubstep track that Ive been working on in Reason4 I call it...The Skanker

Made using a few Thor synths with lots of different automations and effects such as Delay & Phaser, and Equalization.
Drumbeat done in Redrum with layered Kicks, Snares and a couple of Hi Hats.

Any Feedback will be great 
Check it out Heeeeeeere> http://soundcloud.com/g-reg-bristol/g-reg-the-skanker

G-Reg :D


----------



## mrdelerious

g1zzl3 said:


> This is my first proper Dubstep track that Ive been working on in Reason4 I call it...The Skanker
> 
> Made using a few Thor synths with lots of different automations and effects such as Delay & Phaser, and Equalization.
> Drumbeat done in Redrum with layered Kicks, Snares and a couple of Hi Hats.
> 
> Any Feedback will be great
> Check it out Heeeeeeere> http://soundcloud.com/g-reg-bristol/g-reg-the-skanker
> 
> G-Reg :D



sounds good!, i think it could use abit more fx and frequency munipulation tho. and a soft bublly high synth would go well to. but thats just my opinion  keep it up.


----------



## stimutant

brainbug & sensational - lean on the beat - remix:
http://soundcloud.com/brainsational/brainbug-and-sensational-lean-on-the-beat-remix


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs6u8lZH3Mk


----------



## HydrA

*Adam Singer 2004 - 2010 Best Of (including rmx w/ DJGhost)*

Hey guys - put together a "best of" my productions from 2004 - 2010 to intro those who are new.  It's free to download and share (downtempo/melodic electronica)






Download here, free

Track listing:
1. Clear Day (single)
2. Up All Night (album: Drifting)
3. Paths Cross (album Lifeforce)
4. An Undiscovered Place (album: Chord Progressions)
5. Blue Mana (album: Gradient Sound)
6. Bridge The Gap (collaboration between myself & DJ Ghost) (album: Illusions)
7. Follow Me (album: Gradient Sound)
8. Drift (album: Drifting)
9. Lifeforce (album: Lifeforce)
10. Forgotten Lore (album: Chord Progressions)

If you dig these, be sure to subscribe to my music site for updates or to get more tunes.  

Hope you are well - long time since I posted here!

Cheers,
Adam


----------



## marsmellow

^ That is good! It makes me think of a forest growing in some futuristic sci-fi world. They have psychedelic fractals instead of leaves.


----------



## therastamonsays

NEW DUBZ




http://www.myspace.com/blackboxsoundsystem
http://www.soundcloud.com/blackboxsound


----------



## JoeTheStoner

marsmellow said:


> ^ That is good! It makes me think of a forest growing in some futuristic sci-fi world. They have psychedelic fractals instead of leaves.


dude thanks, and that comment is kind of scary cause sometimes i have visions of this "sci-fi forest world" you speak of. crazy, btw i saw u post in the social thread some early works, keep at it bro i made that with fruity loops too.


----------



## MrMan737

*New trance piece uploaded- please give me some feedback*

I just finished and uploaded a new trance piece.

Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rTCC2eCzhQ

Please watch and tell me what you think.
I've got really good feedback from friends on this one so far and would like to know what you guys have to say


----------



## ResinTeeth

Here's the links to my soundcloud and myspace pages.  I just finished "Orion Groove" on Saturday.  Any feedback welcomed.


http://soundcloud.com/grimacedub

www.myspace.com/karnovdub


----------



## keytonius

*I am a greenlight-like to post a D+B  tune here?*

Howdy...how do I post  one of my drum and bass tunes here...Id be honoured to here feedback from cool folks like you and yours...could someone maybe show me how this is done?    

       Thanks....bluelight rules


----------



## Vacuumhed

I like orion groove. Robots having a hard time to stand up and keep falling into eachother, lol.

Would love to post some of my stuff but I notice I don't got good shiz to show after hearing a few songs.

Above poster, use something like mediafire.


----------



## Danny Weed

New ambient track i made.

Completely Numb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZHmZm-Eltc

http://soundcloud.com/themicrogram/the-microgram-completely-numb


----------



## gsquared

On April 4th I released 2 things, the album 'Pulverizer' and the EP 'Creationism'.  They were recorded in that order.  Both were recorded in March of this year.  You can listen for free to all of my albums via my website at : http://greghamptonsmusic.com  or you can download the EP 'Creationism' in any format you want (FLAC, MP3, OGG, ACC, ALAC) via my music shop: http://shop.greghamptonsmusic.com

Here's the artwork for these releases:





Pulverizer
61 minutes - 9 tracks





Creationism
35 minutes - 6 tracks

My music, if I must put a genre to it, is electronic/rock/psychedelic/experimental.  The music I've released thusfar has been solo stuff with me playing all of the instruments and working with midi, synths, and software.  I plan to release music involving others in my musical life from both the past and current eventually.  There is music in the works!  Dig it.


----------



## gaxfax

willow11 said:


> http://www.esnips.com/web/sam-pyes-psy-trance
> 
> Check em out if you like psy . . .




dead link


----------



## gaxfax

*Dead Hero Records*

I have been making rock/punk/electronic music since the early 90s with a tascam 4 track drum machines guitar and synths . Things are a little more advanced now but I still have my cherry '74 Gibson Les Paul.

http://gaxfax.da.ru


----------



## DJKAOS

Metal Spirit VIP

http://www.mediafire.com/?tymtkiggzm2


----------



## Trades

I recently did my first proper remix, it was for a friends band and they are a kind of electronic jass/soul band, well, I made made them kind of techno.

I'd love some feedback and will appreciate any comments, hope you like it --

http://soundcloud.com/kumokin/click-clack-vox-pervert-mix


----------



## motiv311

Does anyone know of any "decently" priced ... Effective audio production/engineering schools in the USA? *even OUT of the USA lol. 

I started my protools cert. and it seemed awfully rushed and non-creative at the studio where I was taking it. *not to mention it was around $1100 USD for a 25 hour class the last time I went.

I would like a place where you have good facilities, open access to studios, and hopefully earn college credits that transfer... or will transfer. 

 My price range is around $17,000 a year, but if i spend that much, I really want a place someone can vouch for. 

 Full-sail and M.I. seem like self-important rip-offs


----------



## DJKAOS

Splintered Gypsy-Rebel

http://www.myspace.com/splinteredgypsy


----------



## deanlyricalg

illimex said:


> check em out at www.soundclick.com/illimex
> 
> all remiced in different styles by me
> 
> Bossy - Kelis
> 
> Crazy - Gnarls Barkley slow house
> 
> 50 Cent n Eminem - Patiently waiting ambient mix
> 
> Kanye West - Electro Hop mix (all falls down)
> 
> check em and call or peep me somehow, all the infos on my page






sounds good ill check em out


----------



## psyphonik

My friend and I remixed Miley Cyrus' "Party in the USA" in the style of Happy Hardcore...

http://soundcloud.com/djzerophonik/party-in-the-usa


----------



## DJAndrewParsons

Deadmau5 vs Medina - You & I in Brazil (Andrew Parsons Mashup)


http://soundcloud.com/djandrewparsons/deadmau5-vs-medina-you-i-in-brazil-andrew-parsons-2010-mashup


----------



## Mjäll

EDIT: seems fruitless


----------



## DJKAOS

3 New Songs Up!

http://www.myspace.com/splinteredgypsy

Enjoy!


----------



## bobby1111

check out these songs and mixes here www.soundcloud.com/bobolson


----------



## keytonius

*Squid Your Nana by Keytonius*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARcJISjfWhs

This is a video my son made to groove along to this home recorded drum and bass track...enjoy! Squid Your Nana...


----------



## hyp

Linkkkkk

This is my attempt at a dubstep remix of Pillz by Gucci Mane...lemme know what you think!


----------



## KevinKostner

www.soundcloud.com/yazzygotit

Low-fi EDM.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

not my style... but quite interesting to say the least KK..... you back for good this time?


----------



## KevinKostner

ChemicalSmiles said:


> not my style... but quite interesting to say the least KK..... you back for good this time?



yeah, no more stupid posts.

it's not intentionally lo-fi it's just the ghetto ass shit i got at the moment.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I didn't say it was bad .... Its just not for me... I listen to totally different styles of electronic music than you... based on what you post about.... What do you mean by ghetto ass shit you have at the moment... what are you using???


----------



## KevinKostner

A sampler type deal you can't crossfade between two music only crossfade between music and some longer loop patterns...its got distortion, auto pan, ring mod, flanger, all that good shit...resonance, cutoff, low mid and high isolator. recorded my shit through a mic just to brush some dust off the thing.

over the summer i plan on getting acclimated with some good software, i've got some songs I want to remix like take the accepella and speed up the vocal tracks/raise pitches to chimpmunk level then throw in my own synth and all that good shit.


----------



## Doctor War

> _with sawtooth nerves woven parasitically into the studio sub's voice coils, and arteries pumping a slurry of pure amphetamine and liquid uncertaintly, the symbiotic audio infection known only as ILLOJIQUAL spread its fibre-optic tendrils wide into the bass swamp of Australia's underground dance music scene; plucking from the chaos internationally renowned hardcore master _Auscore_ and dumping him in a flask of anhydrous ammonia with the rogue doctor of WA psytrance, _ergo__t0xin://_
> 
> the full ramifications of this mad aurochemical experiment are yet to be seen; but already illojiqual have defined their place in modern electronic music with a corrosive glitchkrieg of meaty kicks; cruelly ambient bass and neurolytic rhythms guaranteed to short-circuit the synapses and draw out the malleable; snaring them on the dancefloor in a gravely immersive ego trance_



EP in the works; should be finished early june? trying to pick what label (if any) to approach with our audio lovechild.

and for your critique and hopefully enjoyment; we deliver a <|| three-minute excerpt ||> from our first track release '0pacity', mastered & mixed down and hopefully enough to stimulate your appetite and get you cramping for more in the same vein.​


----------



## Moral Decay

I have a full length production; I produced and mixed an entire cd:

http://soundcloud.com/moral-decay/moral-decay-aka-buzzboy-abuse-mix-c-2005


----------



## Danny Weed

Some new Downtempo / Ambient

http://soundcloud.com/themicrogram/the-microgram-crop-circles


----------



## disappearer91

http://www.myspace.com/bremnerjohn

I'm at a loss when it comes to classifying this, so if any genre/s come to mind i'd love to hear them.


----------



## KevinKostner

psyphonik said:


> My friend and I remixed Miley Cyrus' "Party in the USA" in the style of Happy Hardcore...
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/djzerophonik/party-in-the-usa



ima sucker for hard top 40 remixes...this was fiya


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

if i heard that in the club I would leave... honestly...


----------



## ResinTeeth

New track up "Blunting the Ewok"

www.soundcloud.com/grimacedub

www.myspace.com/karnovdub


----------



## The Hoff Bomb

First dubstep song
|
V
http://soundcloud.com/iamsomikec/project


----------



## The Hoff Bomb

http://soundcloud.com/iamsomikec/wop-wop-wop-wop


----------



## Milkshakes

http://soundcloud.com/mdmj/milkshak...soundcloud.com/mdmj/milkshakes-make-me-feel-1


----------



## Milkshakes

http://soundcloud.com/mdmj/milkshakes-make-me-feel


----------



## 33Hz

Still pretty rough at the mo. Will finish it this weekend...probably.

http://soundcloud.com/spatchcock86/losin-it


----------



## TheTwighlight

Check out Masochist on Facebook. My best friend and I finally have some of our newer tracks up. And we need fans. Love us, please!


----------



## PeacefulAnarchist

Ok so i am completely new to making music. How would i go about learning how to make techno/trance/dubstep. This includes learning how to properly use all of the equipment and computer programs. Please help! I like it and i wanna make it


----------



## Ximot

www.soundcloud.com/megalowmanya

www.myspace.com/impulsecontroldisaster


----------



## Danny Weed

Get Back To Earth 

http://soundcloud.com/themicrogram/get-back-to-earth


----------



## Psilo707

*Logan Funk - Funkadelic Vol.1 // Minimal - Psy - Tech House*

F.U.N.K.A.D.E.L.i.C.

Direct Download Here Now. Skip the Post.

For a good part of the last 12 months, a good friend of many of ours here in So Cal has been working on his own productions,
A small team of homies, Robbie and Adam, helped on the producing side, with very little other outside help whatsoever.

Generally a psy-fan, he has expanded his first release's sound to be one of a mixture of influences. Borrowing heavily from the Shulman, Shpongle, Maetrik, Umek, and the Orb types of sound, Logan has created a very solid and well-put together full 60-minute release of his own style of electronic music. It is very twisty, turny,  and laid-back yet with a definite actiive appeal. Each track was produced at a separate time in it's own form, leading to a state of realization that they should all be combined into one full mix of psybient shape-shifting madness.

This is highly recommend to anyone who likes techno or psytrance, especially of the minimal style, with quite a bit of breakbeat and dub infuence thrown in at times. Every sound and sample was custom made including the vocals and the amount of work put into this was very high. I'm really glad to see he finally was able to clean it up and put it out. The next release will be even better, with more variety... or so he claims.

We have posted this on Twisted Forums, Psytrance Israel, and it's going to be the download of the week next week at www.torrentech.org (recommended EDM site!!).

If you like techno or more chilled out trance (or even House - seriously), I hope you download this and give it a listen.

I believe almost everyone who reads this, has at some point, has had one of their friends send them some shitty sounding,
 horrible techno/trance combination that is hard to respond to because you dont want to hurt their feelings.
Those treble-heavy tracks when they're "giving it a try" in their latest version of fruityloops and such - this is not one of those, glad to say.

Thanks to anyone who tries it out... cover art done by myself and a friend (Fush, thanks for the trees bruv).. hit me up if you need any custom art... real cheap..
Not one piece of art stolen. Many hours on this cover and it'll pay for maybe half a gas tank. JSplat says - "Hit up Psilo!"

-Psilo, 

Logan Fűnk in the Mix!

Click To Download:

Logan Funk - Funkadelic Vol. 1





*Part 1: Under the Cover*

Logan Funk - Twinge (00:00)
Logan Funk - Sirens (04:00)
Logan Funk - Island of Myst (06:45)
Logan Funk - Risingstorm (09:20)
Logan Funk - Tick Tock (12:15)
Logan Funk - Desert Dunes (17:00)


*Part 2: The Ol' Switcheroo*

Logan Funk - It's Time To Start Breakin', Bitch! (20:25)
Logan Funk - Psybreaks Into Techno (23:00)
Logan Funk - The Previous Title Was Generic On Purpose (23:35)
Logan Funk - Wonk Tonk Urnkey (26:30)
Logan Funk - Wayve (34:00)
Logan Funk - Mean Ass Dancin' Ass Shaman (38:26)


*Part 3: Mesca Lines*

Logan Funk - Holla! (43:08)
Logan Funk - Shugga Shoomp Experiment (46:15)
Logan Funk - Mindimensions (47:45)
Logan Funk - Running Out Of Song Names But If You Want It Hit Me Up (51:10)
Logan Funk - Return to the Siren Twinge (53:30)
Logan Funk - Outro, I Love You, Volume 2 In Progress (55:00)
Logan Funk - ... Also, this track has a sick ass melody. (56:00)
​


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Shooting this over to the productions thread....


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I see there are now two of those posts... OP above ^ ^  I will delete 1 of them in a week.... but for now enjoy the publicity   

-CS


----------



## Psilo707

thanks Chemical.

Isnt it funny when a mod of 10 years fucks up?
I think so.

Haha. Honestly, the double post was a serious mistake, OR i was way too drunk.
I type really well when Im drunk, but I sometimes dont use the mouse too well.

< 3


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

its ALLLLLLL good man!


----------



## BPMoverdose

*What do you guys think of my beats?*

Hey guys, im fairly new to this forum but have been a lurker for a few months. Ive been producing for about 4 years and playing music for 10. Soo my fellow electronic lovers, let me get some of your honest opionions and suggestions for some of my new beats. These 2 are Prog house/trance but ill be uploading some dirty electro and minimal house beats soon  :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci70aGNlur4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9B0CxEzg64&feature=related


----------



## Digitalbil

*Body Counts In The House(Digital Bill & DJ EKIM RMX)*

Check out this track that my boy and I finished. 
http://soundcloud.com/digitalbil/bodycounts-in-the-house-digital-bill-dj-ekim-rmx
Its available on my website at www.digitalbillmusic.com 
Give us some feedback or post up your feedback up here.


----------



## keygen

heres a demo. im trying to learn progressive house. http://soundcloud.com/massamount/downward-trajectory-demo


----------



## Vacuumhed

I make stuff sometimes, genreless. I dunno wth these belong to. Anyone that got suggestions?

They are short, sorry. I never manage to continue on songs as I get sick of listening to them after a while.

http://soundcloud.com/tisme/wrah
http://soundcloud.com/tisme/all-night


----------



## Digital Felon

www.soundcloud.com/georgeyoungmusic


----------



## ResinTeeth

Two new tracks up 

www.soundcloud.com/grimacedub


----------



## Recluse

Rasclatt said:


> you can listen to my tunes here www.myspace.com/muuzar



mate you got some sick beats and FX going on in your tunes!!!


----------



## Trades

PeacefulAnarchist said:


> Ok so i am completely new to making music. How would i go about learning how to make techno/trance/dubstep. This includes learning how to properly use all of the equipment and computer programs. Please help! I like it and i wanna make it



Well first of all you need some software or hardware .. i'd go soft, it's cheaper 

Most popular out there comercially are Reason (propellorhead (my own personal fave)) and Fruityloops (a much cheaper yet equally powerfull alternative) there are also many other free/share ware options available. 

Next you need some talent, imagination and/or tutorials, theres lots of places you can be shown the way to program a passable trance B line or DnB break but really just get the kit and let yourself loose, oh and ask as many people for advice as poss 

Good luck and have fun!.x


----------



## dj_esky

www.triplejunearthed.com/djesky

thats ME!


----------



## unsui

*my debut EP getting good reviews! (dubstep/hip hop/ambient/broken beat/funk)*

how goes it everybody? i just finished my EP titled "Transitions" and would love to hear what you guys think? if you like psychedelics and space then you will probably dig my music! you can preview and download it herehttp://mezzo.bandcamp.com

much appreciated everybody! and if you run a blog and like what you hear feel free to post it to your blog. it goes a long way and means a lot to me! 

namaste all

-MEZZO


----------



## dieselbaby

Listening now.  This type of music isn't really my thing usually but I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Half a world away

@BPMoverdose
Musically your tracks are nice. I like transcendental, but the quality of the drum sounds sometimes takes away from the song.  Especially your snares, and crash cymbals. they sound like they are from the 90's lol. looking forward to hearing your other tracks


----------



## D-REN

yo, thought i'd post my soundcloud on here, so.. http://www.soundcloud.com/d-ren the newest song shouldn't be taken seriously, just a little fun. wouldn't mind hearing people's thoughts on the other couple of tracks though.


----------



## silentangst

Improved version. Vocals will be replaced as soon as I get a microphone, they're pretty stock atm, just using them as a marker for where the real ones will go.

Hardstyle


----------



## stimutant

to cure your hangovers and pre-monday-blues:
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-sunny-saturday-morning


----------



## unsui

i would really love to make a beat over that brainbug...


----------



## stimutant

just do it, you can download it @ soundcloud. 
and please post the result 

ive used a few parts of it in this track:
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-sunny-sunday-morning


----------



## Electrafunk

Electra Funk

Track Listing

Da Funk Show (Episode 10 part 1, CD Release Preview)

House/Techno/Trance/Hard Dance

Trance Atlantic Records

1.) Glazed Donuts "N" Electro Patrol
2.) The 7 Of Us And A Jet Black Dog (Original Mix)
3.) Kaleidoscope (Remix)
4.) Majestic Star Chaser
5.) The 7 Of Us And A Jet Black Dog (E.F.s Robbie The Robot Re-Edit)
6.) It's Only In My Mind
7.) Techno 2 And The 12 Inch Wizard

Electra Funk CD release available on itunes and Juno


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLPhO_1Xqsw


----------



## DJKAOS

METAL SPIRIT RTFO MIX
http://www.mediafire.com/?5yojjzmcgmm

MANA RTFO MIX
http://www.mediafire.com/?w1mjjzdjznj


----------



## DJKAOS

2 More VIP'S!

http://www.mediafire.com/?yot4kzgtnye 

http://www.mediafire.com/?jjzmfzzyzvn


----------



## DJKAOS

Skin Sleep Uberdeath
http://www.mediafire.com/?igdy4n4dwjv

Skin Sleep Withdrawal
http://www.mediafire.com/?jnnznzj10hy

Skin Sleep Twisted Fantasy
http://www.mediafire.com/?3rmmvmkqxwq

Skin Sleep Enemy Chamber
http://www.mediafire.com/?tnemyzodxy2

Aliens VIP
http://www.mediafire.com/?hzmnn2zimat

Deception RMX
http://www.mediafire.com/?zxzwby1xzdj

Fuck VIP
http://www.mediafire.com/?ndqnmmendtj

Murder RMX
http://www.mediafire.com/?ijkgzjqmdgo

Distorted Mana
http://www.mediafire.com/?vmdjyofgiqy

Untitled A VIP
http://www.mediafire.com/?yot4kzgtnye

Untitled B VIP
http://www.mediafire.com/?jjzmfzzyzvn

kitty BBQ
http://www.mediafire.com/?qhtjfzdnxmi

Murder VIP
http://www.mediafire.com/?wmynnzm5gyx

Enjoy


----------



## Milkshakes

Milkshakes - Fortnight Voyage Chill out with me.


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

Milkshakes said:


> Milkshakes - Fortnight Voyage Chill out with me.


That was really dope.  There's not a single element I disliked and I was bopping all the way from intro to outro.


----------



## DJKAOS

Scorpion frequency

http://www.mediafire.com/?bknhxhnzyyn


----------



## Half a world away

http://www.beatportal.com/remix/detail/none-of-dem-ed-saxton-remix/#comments

this is a remix i did of a robyn and royksopp track for a beatport competition. hope yuo like it, and i would love any feedback about the eq-ing or mastering as i suck at that.


----------



## stimutant

http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-funkgerat


----------



## stimutant

http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-the-police


----------



## DJKAOS

Extreme noise cdrs,tapes and mini vinyl cds £2 each or 3 for £5 message me on here or yahoo with your order and i'll send u my paypal details all orders dispatched within 24 hours of payment 

Trades welcome 

UK ONLY!

djkaosinfo@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## DJKAOS

Anorexic Fuck II

http://www.mediafire.com/?zeklwqdg0z0


----------



## Sean McDevitt

1.- Prawny - 138 In Progress (Of Prawntickler.com) 
2.- Ali (Of The St.Lunatics) - Ask No Price (Ft. City Spud & Chocolate Tai)
3.-Jay-Z - Summer in Brooklyn (Ft. Lil Wayne) (Quincy Jones Cookin Soul Remix)
4.- Skiddalz - Different Flavors
5.- Morphy - Within Me (Ft Nykill Julian)
6.- Yinzerbombs - Shes An Animal
7.- Streamlyne - 25 or 6 to 4 (Prod. By Sean McDevitt)
8.- MainFrame - Loneliest Hours
9.- Wiz - Khalifa - Name On A Cloud
10.- Nirvana - Marigold
11.- Axis - Run From Them (Ft. Kid Cudi)
12.- Nice Krispy - Made Up Words (Prod. By Beat Conector)
13.- Nirvana - Sappy
14. - Chalie Boy - Look Like Money (Smell Like Dollaz) (Prod. By Cracka Lack)
15.- Cashis - Put It Up
16.- Curren$y - Scaling The Building (Ft. Wiz Khalifa)(Prod By Ski Beatz)
17.- Morphy - Ah Huh (Ft. HoodHop)
18.- Sean McDevitt - Reaganomics (Instrumental)
19.- Sean McDevitt - Billy Joel On Cocaine (Instrumental)
20.- Sean McDevitt - The Most Dangerous Game (Instrumental)

Listen + Download Link:
http://www.datpiff.com/Sean_McDevitt_Download_It.m134450.html
Download Link @ Mediafire :
http://www.mediafire.com/?g4idmnalhvw


----------



## stimutant

wrong thread, please delete & post in the mixes-thread again.


----------



## bpayne

http://www.reverbnation.com/Bpayne


----------



## RGB

So I hammered this out last night in an odd fit of inspiration. It's only half done at the moment and needs a lot of polish, but I'd rather only pursue it if I know it has some merit already...what do you guys think? Criticism is highly welcome.

http://soundcloud.com/rawrgb/i-cant-remember-wip

Also, do you think we'll ever be able to embed flash players on this forum? That'd certainly make things a lot more convenient. 

*EDIT:* Uploaded a new version of the song. I also added some clips from a voicemail my girlfriend left me a few years ago imploring me to wake up.


----------



## DJKAOS

UPDATE!!!!!

Extreme noise cdrs,tapes and mini vinyl cds £2 each or 3 for £5 message me on here or yahoo with your order and i'll send u my paypal details all orders dispatched within 24 hours of payment 

Free postage to uk postage to europe/usa roughly an extra £1.50 

Recorded/next day delivery available 

djkaosinfo@yahoo.co.uk 

Heres a few examples 

kitty BBQ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qhtjfzdnxmi 

Murder VIP 
http://www.mediafire.com/?wmynnzm5gyx 

Scorpion frequency 
http://www.mediafire.com/?bknhxhnzyyn 

Any questions feel free to ask! 

+Mp3s available as well will have over 200 tracks for sale very soon  
http://www.chemical-records.co.uk/s...t=dj+kaos&genre=&inandout=true&SRI=true&ND=-1


----------



## DJKAOS

BRAIN DAMAGE

http://www.mediafire.com/?nzyymvnooyy


----------



## ford442

This weekend I have released a free torrent album of my six newest tracks. 
Please check it out if you use bit torrent - Noah Cohn - Whispers in the Well






Also, all of my previous albums are available as torrents. Search 'noah cohn' in your public tracker of choice and you will have every song that I have released.

Thanks for listening!!


----------



## RGB

DJ KAOS, your recent stuff has plunged firmly into the avant garde. Being mortal, I find it difficult to withstand.


----------



## stimutant

"acid drums 2010"
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-acid-drums-2010


----------



## DJKAOS

RGB said:


> DJ KAOS, your recent stuff has plunged firmly into the avant garde. Being mortal, I find it difficult to withstand.



respect mate


----------



## tekkeN

my first full track, all made with reason 4 and a mouse, kind of a mix of styles, defo needs work but I really enjoyed making it 

http://soundcloud.com/bull-3/hop5


----------



## BTrips

My Remix of Warp 1.9
http://soundcloud.com/frye/warpedwarpwarp


----------



## RGB

tekkeN said:


> my first full track, all made with reason 4 and a mouse, kind of a mix of styles, defo needs work but I really enjoyed making it
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/bull-3/hop5



Mmm, I like it.  Has a funky, kind of trippy, yet ominous quality to it...that growly pad really adds a lot of much-needed depth to the song. I think with a bit more varying of the melody you'd have something fun here. :D


----------



## stimutant

acid drums 2010
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-acid-drums-2010

korrosion
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-korrosion

subconcious
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-subconsciuos


----------



## Digitalbil

*Bodycounts in The House(Digital Bill & DJ EKIM RMX)(Drum and Bass)*

Here is a track that my boy and I made ... 
http://soundcloud.com/digitalbil/bodycounts-in-the-house-digital-bill-dj-ekim-rmx


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd7KAEMgWzQ


----------



## :{ d. }:

My latest musical endeavor out of several lies in the realm of entheogen-influenced, atmospheric chillout ambient-type stuff. 

Here's a track off an upcoming debut I'm working on, called Ayahuascic Trance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2vEhvGx7aw

Myspace

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## DJKAOS

FUCK DUBSTEP
http://www.mediafire.com/?gkjdmjkn0jmcz4z


----------



## RGB

:{ d. }: said:


> My latest musical endeavor out of several lies in the realm of entheogen-influenced, atmospheric chillout ambient-type stuff.
> 
> Here's a track off an upcoming debut I'm working on, called Ayahuascic Trance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2vEhvGx7aw



Melancholic, meditative, hypnotic. I really get a feel for a sort of foggy, rolling mental landscape that (I think?) you're trying to paint here. The little breakbeat in the back helps to keep things from getting too floaty, too. 

Nice work. :D


----------



## starcommanderX

http://soundcloud.com/john8huang


----------



## DJKAOS

Splintered Gypsy!

An industrial metal group consisting of Proktor and Kaos 

http://www.myspace.com/splinteredgypsy

DARK DAYZE FREE TRACK
http://www.mediafire.com/?2bjdmcyymjtoiqj

MANNEQUINS VIDEO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkP0yEFP_8A

www.cdbaby.com/cd/splinteredgypsy


----------



## DJKAOS

A split album with my freind deadskin

http://www.archive.org/download/DeadskinMeetDjKaos/DeadskinMeetDjKaos.zip


----------



## Electrafunk

Check it out everyone brand new tracks Hardstyle. Tilted 
"Da Hardstlye Stomp" and "Freedom Is (Detonate Hardstyle)", also listen to other great tracks ranging from House/Techno/Trance/Hard Dance or ya'll can buy music from 2 of my albums I released on itunes and Juno and other digital stores. Heres the link to my facebook fan page check out the music!
Electra Funk Music


----------



## Electrafunk

Hey everyone heres the link for Juno if you want to check out and buy any of my productions, appreciate all the support thanks eveyone. My sound ranges from House/Techno/Trance/Hard Dance. 
Juno release for Electra Funk


----------



## stimutant

summer:
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-summer

chunky hermit:
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-chunky-hermit

acid drums 2010:
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-acid-drums-2010

korrosion:
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-korrosion


----------



## altr8

*altr8 lands*

I'm new here to this fascinating community.. please take the time to listen to my uniquely compiled electronic music, I'm positive you will like it =] or at least appreciate it. I make all forms of electronica, which can be heard here www.myspace.com/altr8 any comments of any kind would be great! i hope your ears enjoy the sounds i've sent you to! please comment, need support from fellow musicians and fans of the plur culture.

peace! ~altr8


----------



## ThoseUnknown

JoeTheStoner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pd7KAEMgWzQ





that beat @ 0:50 is tight, Joe. nice and authentic.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ thanks dude. i must say tho, the mp3 sounds way better in my car lol. hearing it on youtube, sounds like i used too much reverb imo. i hope to step it up after i find some dope new vst's and effects, thanks to u


----------



## :{ d. }:

Another one of my projects. Some progressive trip-hop for you all. 

in the glare of a dimethyltryptal fantasy


----------



## stimutant

"korgasm"
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-korgasm


----------



## JoeTheStoner

ThoseUnknown said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aFeYS0m6v8


fucking sick man. that needs a proper release. dope video too!


----------



## ThoseUnknown

JoeTheStoner said:


> fucking sick man. that needs a proper release. dope video too!



thanks man!


----------



## Rondeau

my friend Ben made this track which reminded me a lot of the Avalanches. 

djbigbear.bandcamp.com/track/what-did-you-do-that-for

this one's mine. first song i ever made on ableton. huge flying lotus influence. 

phalaris.bandcamp.com


----------



## ResinTeeth

New track Gunk. It'll be on the EP coming soon.

http://20shotsequence.blogspot.com/2010/07/grimace-top-5-free-tune.html


----------



## tBirdee

My best so far :http://soundcloud.com/fractails/benny-0-5

I dig it ResinTeeth..

And Brainbug, your track korossion makes me dance like one crazy mofo!


----------



## Digitalbil

*New Dub Step-The Lurkers by Digital Bill*

Here is a new track that I made. Leave a Comment if You Dig…
http://soundcloud.com/digitalbil/the-lurkers-digital-bill-dub-step

Thanks For Listening
Digital Bill


----------



## tBirdee

^I do, in fact, dig it.


----------



## Digitalbil

thanks for the positive feedback...


----------



## starcommanderX

http://soundcloud.com/john8huang/kentucky-2-0-remixed


----------



## Sentimental

I mess around in Fruity Loops 8 and make IDM type stuff.

My SoundCloud Account

Please check my stuff out and tell me what you think!


----------



## harryhoofter

Bit of techno, I think?

http://soundcloud.com/saulman/the-bills-1


----------



## Ben So Furry

this is a jungle track myself and a friend put together, its early days the structuring needs sorted as does some of the instrumentation and effects, just hoping someone had some feedback as where to go with the track, constructive criticism please,

to the producers on here, any ideas would be greatly appreciated, baring in mind its an early mix and the main thing being the structuring,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPOJ-tYl-_s

there is a link to download the mp3 on there aswell, many thanks


----------



## xtc121

http://soundcloud.com/digital-drugz/tracks

These are some of the tracks I've been working on lately. I'm getting better as I go (just started producing a couple months ago) anyways, check it out if you get the chance. They're mostly electro/house tunes and some progressive type stuff. Feedback positive/negative is greatly appreciated(its nice to know what people do and don't like). Thanks ill do the same


----------



## harryhoofter

xtc121 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/digital-drugz/tracks
> 
> These are some of the tracks I've been working on lately. I'm getting better as I go (just started producing a couple months ago) anyways, check it out if you get the chance. They're mostly electro/house tunes and some progressive type stuff. Feedback positive/negative is greatly appreciated(its nice to know what people do and don't like). Thanks ill do the same



Nice work mate. Pretty decent.

Is that the oddity in the sexy superstar? Also what DAW are you using?

One thing that really stands out to me is the lack of compression on your kick and sidechaining your synths to it so that the whole song pumps along. Your arrangement is pretty much spot on though. Keep it up 

Here's my new track http://soundcloud.com/saulman/life-is-ideal


----------



## DJKAOS

Fiend
http://www.mediafire.com/?kkpujcjug10iirn


----------



## zebigmonst3r

I just very recently started messing around with FL 8, and I just uploaded my first "work in progress". Any opinions/suggestions? http://soundcloud.com/zebigmonst3r/dirtypsydub


----------



## DJKAOS

Noise Malnutrition VS Dj Kaos Split

http://www.mediafire.com/?4ucieiuu22r8r92


----------



## djmrselfdestruct

*JUSTICE - LET THERE BE LIGHT - SELFDESTRUCTIVE REMIX*


----------



## Danny Weed

New trip track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIZzWC7wdh4


----------



## VincentOnE

http://www.youtube.com/showmecold

Watch that first video while you're trippin.


----------



## DJKAOS

Justin Bieber slowed down by 800%

http://soundcloud.com/shamantis/j-biebz-u-smile-800-slower 

+My vip mix 

http://www.mediafire.com/?ugevano4kdu7kf1

Enjoy!


----------



## DJKAOS

ALIENS DRONE RMX
http://www.mediafire.com/?bds6kmpc321icu2

MANA DRONE RMX
http://www.mediafire.com/?uzg1m3cfx0gc6z0


----------



## DJKAOS

Anerexic fuck II-Noise Malnutrition VS Dj Kaos

http://www.mediafire.com/?24a4ee7uoafvbqt


----------



## levi89

Hello,
Well I just found this forum. Here is a track I mixed. It`s Kelis`s Acapella with Muzzaik`s remix of Ultra Nate-Free. Hope you enjoy. Please do comment it.
Thanks guys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIYuGYJA8sA


----------



## DJKAOS

Untitled A Drone RMX
http://www.mediafire.com/?vwlfe587xaz7891

Untitled B Drone RMX
http://www.mediafire.com/?fgppecafuoadunf


----------



## Ximot

semi-electronic improvisation based on filed recording samples, 8-bit beat recycling, and electric guitar . . . not of any specific genre...

http://soundcloud.com/lucys-legacy/unchained-from-her-vault

feedback much appreciated.


----------



## Part Time Junkie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAForh_3aNY

My dubstep tuneage


----------



## Receptor Bound

Part Time Junkie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAForh_3aNY
> 
> My dubstep tuneage



Nice intro/build-up then wicked drop!!!

Just the way I like my dubstep - *FILTHY*

You ever hear THIS ONE before?  This is, by far, my favorite Dubstep mix.  It's just sick - hell, the sickest!

R*B %)


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Haha thanks mate! :D

YEAH I'm a Huge fan of Excision/Datsik/16Bit/Noisia all that really evil dubstep


----------



## Part Time Junkie

I'm guessing you've heard this tune but HOW GOOD IS IT!!! lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bbH1vTTEUY


----------



## Receptor Bound

*w00t*



Part Time Junkie said:


> I'm guessing you've heard this tune but HOW GOOD IS IT!!! lol...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bbH1vTTEUY



Fuckin' badass for sure.  I really respect Dubstep now more than say, a year ago (when it was virtually unknown to me).

- Last YouTube linkage...another favorite:

Raindrops

- Damnit...ONE more by Dub Crookz:

Party's Over

Enjoy bro!

R*B


----------



## dj_esky

which one of my tracks do u like the most?

don't worry, there's only 3 to choose from. 

www.triplejunearthed.com/djesky


----------



## Part Time Junkie

Receptor Bound said:


> Fuckin' badass for sure.  I really respect Dubstep now more than say, a year ago (when it was virtually unknown to me).
> 
> - Last YouTube linkage...another favorite:
> 
> Raindrops
> 
> - Damnit...ONE more by Dub Crookz:
> 
> Party's Over
> 
> Enjoy bro!
> 
> R*B



Yeah dubstep is def getting better that's for sure...

Those are some sick tunes!!!  I especially like the Dub Crookz track PHAT


----------



## abelink

*My new Music (dubstep/breakbeat)*

hi, 
Im new here and thought I would share some of my songs. to be honest I don't think these are perfected yet, but their still pretty good. tell me what you think!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOTVxfNSrPg
Stalagmite, dubstep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IpvOls_koys
Movie gods and rock stars, breakbeat

remember to watch in HD!


----------



## rincewindrocks

^^theres a sticky for posting your tracks

that being said, stalagmite is good, but you need to work on making your synths more interesting, and your breakdowns too. bassline fucking rocks though. RG&MS rocks my world. PM me if is possible to get a 320kbps version that i can play out, im always looking for acidy/psy breaks

EDIT:whoops, just noticed ur still greenlighted. hit me up when you get to 50


----------



## abelink

oh shit, sorry didnt see the sticky.. oh well. 

I have been producing for a little less than a year, and i am really struggling with certain aspects like song structure, and yes patching interesting synths... 

I will deffinitely give you the DL links for 320s, gimmie a sec to upload that shit though, im all unorganized.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

NP will merge for you OP, since you are new consider reading the BLUA and EMD guidelines in my sig. Thanks,

-CS


----------



## tBirdee

^Nice fuckin tracks man!

My newest/best track: Why Can't I Think of Good Track Names


----------



## Part Time Junkie

tBirdee said:


> ^Nice fuckin tracks man!
> 
> My newest/best track: Why Can't I Think of Good Track Names



Cheers mate glad you liked em! 

Really liked your track man lovely dark progressions! Next time I get a bit wonkey donkey I'll bust it out my speakers and have little boogie!


----------



## labelsarelimits11

*Labels are limits*

alright guy.... i just finished the instrumental part of my ep.. vocals will be coming soon produced by the slick hands of mr don cannon... check it check it


myspace.com/labelsarelimitsmusic

i jut opened the page... so if you dig it add me all friends .. hype.. promotion will be deeply appreciated

also heres a little video a fan has made.. its pretty sick... very trippy

http://vimeo.com/14559259


----------



## Digitalbil

*Have you Got It In You-Imogen Heap(Digital Bill DNB RMX)*

Here Is a Track that I just finished... its free to download
http://soundcloud.com/digitalbil/have-you-got-it-in-you-imogen-heap-digital-bill-dnb-rmx


----------



## DJKAOS

20 harsh noise tracks
http://www.mediafire.com/?dwiz222wawz

Buben Board Extreme Noise Megamix 
http://www.mediafire.com/?w4knymom5wg

Deadskin meets dj kaos
http://www.mediafire.com/?3crrumwwyyn8ftv

Deadskin meets dj kaos 2
http://www.mediafire.com/?m1ujv55kdyk39wd

Dj Kaos Untitled A Drone RMX
http://www.mediafire.com/?vwlfe587xaz7891

Dj Kaos Untitled B Drone RMX
http://www.mediafire.com/?fgppecafuoadunf

Noisy VS dj kaos split
http://www.mediafire.com/?beeftbe9g5cpe88

murder vip 
http://www.mediafire.com/?wmynnzm5gyx

fuck dubstep
http://www.mediafire.com/?gkjdmjkn0jmcz4z

harsh noise minimixes
http://www.mediafire.com/?myj4jnd0yxu

http://www.mediafire.com/?em5j3mzjnom

http://www.mediafire.com/?ynynyeddtzm

http://www.mediafire.com/?w4knymom5wg

http://www.mediafire.com/?iy1iiuh6h7issx9

http://www.mediafire.com/?yk1mlyjmjmj

http://www.mediafire.com/?u8mhanmq3edq262

http://www.mediafire.com/?o3fa47qkrazhqvy

http://www.mediafire.com/?kzjw2mwkdzg

http://www.mediafire.com/?iatjxw2dztm

http://www.mediafire.com/?ojy2m4i2yyn

http://www.mediafire.com/?mutqlfizgjz

http://www.mediafire.com/?i2gyyzmvylu

http://www.mediafire.com/?muvmj3nkqmd

http://www.mediafire.com/?n2zyrda3eyt

http://www.mediafire.com/?0mdwmjddzmi 

Extreme noise cdrs,tapes and mini vinyl cds £2 each or 3 for £5 message me on here or yahoo with your order and i'll send u my paypal details all orders dispatched within 24 hours of payment 

Free postage to uk postage to europe/usa roughly an extra £1.50 

Recorded/next day delivery available 

djkaosinfo@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://soundcloud.com/jtstone

just uploaded some recent tracks i made to soundcloud. tried making music vids for them on youtube but was buggin on quality. will try later with vimeo.


----------



## tBirdee

labelsarelimits11 said:


> alright guy.... i just finished the instrumental part of my ep.. vocals will be coming soon produced by the slick hands of mr don cannon... check it check it
> 
> 
> myspace.com/labelsarelimitsmusic
> 
> i jut opened the page... so if you dig it add me all friends .. hype.. promotion will be deeply appreciated
> 
> also heres a little video a fan has made.. its pretty sick... very trippy
> 
> http://vimeo.com/14559259



Dope video


----------



## campaigns

Excellent stuff!


----------



## JuicyJay

http://soundcloud.com/jogo-element/undeniable-truth

My latest creation, just finished today. I am very proud of this one. This first year of producing has been so productive. Please take a listen, enjoy, possibly leave feedback?

Many thanks!!!


----------



## @thefam

been producing beats for almost 2yrs now... i flick between genre's on a daily basis theres some electro, dubstep, progressive, glitch
Hav a listen, let me know wat u think
(note, please ignore the 2nd track, an afternoons boredom led to me contribute to the endless steaming pile of generic house music)

http://soundcloud.com/haydo12/tracks


----------



## DJKAOS

Brand new harsh noise track "punk"

http://www.mediafire.com/?t57r6h4cq2bxhbt


----------



## JB

This is probably one of my closer to finished pieces. I always get bored and move on long before they're complete.

No idea what genre this would fit in to, any ideas?. Let me know what you think.

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/13thjune2009-06


----------



## vacathizzle

First time fucking around in fruityloops... amidoinitrite?

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11682544/shitty.mp3


----------



## RGB

JB said:


> This is probably one of my closer to finished pieces. I always get bored and move on long before they're complete.
> 
> No idea what genre this would fit in to, any ideas?. Let me know what you think.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/13thjune2009-06



Very cool, very psychedelic.  The kind of thing I'd relax to while watching the wallpaper weave into itself, heh.

I feel like I've heard this before, though...did you post up a version of this a while back?


----------



## vacathizzle

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11682544/shitty.mp3

same link as above, but i updated it and added a little extra.  still only clocks in at 1:40 though.  i guess it's a wip? i'm  planning on adding some guitar and maybe some vocals to it as well. this is a fun little project!


----------



## JB

RGB said:


> Very cool, very psychedelic.  The kind of thing I'd relax to while watching the wallpaper weave into itself, heh.
> 
> I feel like I've heard this before, though...did you post up a version of this a while back?



Appologies if I have posted it before, I've been away from BL for quite some time and lost track of what I've posted up here before.

Glad you liked it though, always nice to hear positive feedback.

Any idea what gener it would fit in to? Ha ha.


Here are a few more unfinished dittys. Appologies in advance if I've posted these up before. All of various styles

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/jp-80-bpm-test4-30th-dec-2008
That track is very loopy and most of the melodic movement goes on bellow 100hz so on crappy speakers you might not even hear the melodic bass changes.

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/11th-march-01

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/4th-oct-09-003
http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/23rd-march-138-bpm-003

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/7th-december-2-1

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/untitled-135

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/2ndmarch09-03


[I'm gonna throw the following track in with this edit for the sake of it. It was one of the very first tracks I ever made back when I was using Cubase on the PC rather then Logic Studio which I use now. I've long ago lost the source files and my one wish was that it was half the length so that it moved along quicker. It's just too slow to develope which annoys me now but I had epic aspirations from the start. Despite this I still like it and one day I will make a track which is 60 mins long and awesome so screw you conventional radio play record length. Don't worry though this is only a mere 9 mins.]

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/rainbows-in-the-mist


----------



## Part Time Junkie

campaigns said:


> Excellent stuff!



Cheers man! :D


----------



## JB

vacathizzle said:


> First time fucking around in fruityloops... amidoinitrite?
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11682544/shitty.mp3



Doing good for a first time. A bit too hard for me personally but keep up the good work,.


----------



## JB

@thefam said:


> been producing beats for almost 2yrs now... i flick between genre's on a daily basis theres some electro, dubstep, progressive, glitch
> Hav a listen, let me know wat u think
> (note, please ignore the 2nd track, an afternoons boredom led to me contribute to the endless steaming pile of generic house music)
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/haydo12/tracks



Listening through your stuff now. I liked one note bass up until the 1min point but wasn't realy feeling it after that and yes my speakers/headphones can deal with the bass. Ha Ha.

I really liked breathe me tho. Awesome, very nice.

Mind games start with a nice sort of detroity house feel and then when the bass kicks in it reminds me somewhat of flat eric - flat beat by Mr oizo. Nice.

Will listen through the rest and let you know what I think. Well done.


----------



## JB

I'm going to throw this 2 min 40 loop up as well. 

It's not in a propper song structure yet just ideas but this was composed after a heavy couple of weeks on the nitrous, 2cb, acid and mdma and was my attempt at musicaly convaying the looping fractured mind set when tripping. What do you reckon? I think it describes that feeling quite well.

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/6thapril-005


----------



## vacathizzle

JB said:


> Doing good for a first time. A bit too hard for me personally but keep up the good work,.



Thanks!   If it sounds hard then i guess i got what i was going for.  I normally play guitar in a deathmetal band but i've been getting more and more interested in dubstep lately.  I'm gonna work on a project that incorporates both styles, i think they'd mesh really well together.


----------



## JB

vacathizzle said:


> Thanks!   If it sounds hard then i guess i got what i was going for.  I normally play guitar in a deathmetal band but i've been getting more and more interested in dubstep lately.  I'm gonna work on a project that incorporates both styles, i think they'd mesh really well together.



Yeah I can certainly see the metal influences in that track. Will be interested to hear more.


----------



## RGB

Er, so I've been working on a few tracks lately...nothing I ever do gets finished, because I have no idea whether I'm decent or awful at this and end up disheartened. I can't tell if I'm getting better or worse, either. You can imagine how frustrating this is. 

http://soundcloud.com/rawrgb

I put the most effort into the third one on that page, "I Can't Remember". I'm looking more for criticism than praise, or at least some way to gauge whether my stuff is interesting, completely typical, or actually painful to listen to (due to poor mixing, etc.)

Thanks in advance.  Also, a little shifted right now, so my apologies if the above doesn't make too much sense...


----------



## JB

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/17th-sept-2k10-idm-glitch-01

something am playing with


----------



## RGB

JB said:


> http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/17th-sept-2k10-idm-glitch-01
> 
> something am playing with



Pretty.  The loop makes me think of ancient technology (for obvious reasons, e.g. the reverb bell, glitchy noises, and airy pad). My apologies for not being much for advice, but I think it has promise...


----------



## JB

Thanks for listening. I really liked some of the stuff on you soundcloud too. Defienetly hitting the mark.

when you say ancient technology is that a band or do you mean actual ancient technology? Ha ha.


----------



## RGB

JB said:


> Thanks for listening. I really liked some of the stuff on you soundcloud too. Defienetly hitting the mark.
> 
> when you say ancient technology is that a band or do you mean actual ancient technology? Ha ha.



I was referring to "ancient technology" as a concept, but on second thought "Ancient Technology" would be a cool name for a band. 

Also, thank you for the kind comment about my soundcloud stuff. :D It's all a work in progress, as always...just the fact that you listened to it gives me some impetus to continue.


----------



## ShansandSchwinge

*Shans & Schwinge - Take My Mind Away*

Hi everyone,

Just passing along the word that we have posted two mixes of our new
track "Take My Mind Away" for your listening enjoyment. We appreciate
any feedback you have. 

You can find us on Facebook and Soundcloud.

Facebook: http://bit.ly/sandsFB
SoundCloud: http://soundcloud.com/shansandschwinge


- Shans and Schwinge


----------



## JB

JB said:


> http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/17th-sept-2k10-idm-glitch-01
> 
> something am playing with



Slightly updated version

http://soundcloud.com/jbuk/17th-sept-2k10-idm-glitch-v-0-02-dreamland


----------



## Leftley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csqa0Ro_d3c - dubstep mix by my friend with just a little bit of help from me


----------



## tBirdee

Me trying to make dubstep, turned out pretty well IMO.

http://soundcloud.com/filtermod/stepdub


----------



## KETAMAX

made by a mate whilst i was a puffin'  So i you could say i made it as well :D

http://soundcloud.com/affieyusuf/my-toys-like-me-superpowers-affie-yusuf-total-rework


if your into any of the stuff on the sc page follow him.


----------



## d1989

Hi people, wondering if you could give me some advice.


I am interested in trying to produce my own music, but have NO idea what so ever where to start. I downloaded FL Studio 9 with the aim of playing and learning myself, but when i opened it i just looked at it and my mind was blank, it looked WAY more complicated than i expected.

Anyways i am thinking about getting Reason (as i hear this is probably the best one?) but would like some complete absoloute basic start from scratch tutorials. I have no knowledge of producing at all so will need to learn the complete basics.


Can anybody point me in the right direction for some tutorials/guide to help me get started? I love music and want to make it myself!


Thanks


(sorry if this is the wrong place, i didn;t know where else to put it)


----------



## @thefam

JB said:


> Listening through your stuff now. I liked one note bass up until the 1min point but wasn't realy feeling it after that and yes my speakers/headphones can deal with the bass. Ha Ha.
> 
> I really liked breathe me tho. Awesome, very nice.
> 
> Mind games start with a nice sort of detroity house feel and then when the bass kicks in it reminds me somewhat of flat eric - flat beat by Mr oizo. Nice.
> 
> Will listen through the rest and let you know what I think. Well done.



Cheers for the feedback man, yeah, One Note Bass, bit of a project, the bassline sounds rather hideous i think, but the drums are so dark and glitchy, i need to do something with it... sometime

Breathe Me is my fav at the moment, ive got a hectic bassline in the making

Had a look at some of ur stuff, alot more laidback than what im used to, but i like it, big fan of glitchy drums. And im a bit of a closet minimal feind, ur tracks definately hav some vibe.
Keep on doing what your doing.


----------



## freesamplelibrary

*Production samples*

Instead of a song production, I am giving away some of my production samples for others to produce music.  I will be putting up a new library of WAV files (approx. 70MB) at least every month.  You can hear some of the things I have been recording or messing around with in the studio, and use them in your own production if you like them.

www.freesamplelibrary.com


----------



## JB

@thefam said:


> Had a look at some of ur stuff, alot more laidback than what im used to, but i like it, big fan of glitchy drums. And im a bit of a closet minimal feind, ur tracks definately hav some vibe.
> Keep on doing what your doing.



To be honest it's more laid-back then even I'm used to but it seems to be what flows out of me. I don't know if it's a symptom of the mind set I'm normally in late at night when producing or a limitation in my production skills stoping me from making harder more aggressive tracks.

I've got a few more agressive dubstep tracks in the making but I'm keeping them under wraps until I'm happy with the sound.

I appreciate you taking the time to have a listen.


----------



## Drpain27

Hey guys,how you all doing, Im new to Bl and here is a link to some tracks I have been working on. This was an album I produced about a year ago it is called "Sacredvine - L.s.D. 25" it is a memorial to albert hoffman who passed in April of 2008. I was fortunate enough to have the problem child to inspire the mixes. check it out at

www.sacredvine.bandcamp.com


----------



## anarchogen

been in a glitch/idm mood lately

http://soundcloud.com/anarchogen


----------



## Aukikco

*Taiunta: Suoraan kohti -- electrified mind forms*






*TAIUNTA - Suoraan kohti*

_electricoloured punk rap.
beautiful and unpleasant sound forms.
familiar and ineffable states of being.
fewer words._

Full-length album.

01 Salaisuus
02 Kommunio
03 Synkronia
04 Peilipaska
05 Kohtaa
06 Toistuvat kuviot
07 Ehkä
08 Odiuibo
09 Puoleensakutsuva
10 Kaivo
11 Herätys
12 Selkeää

The music is freely available as a torrent and a rar package (both MP3 and FLAC).
Additional information: http://oletustila.net

Streamable songs:
Kaivo
Kommunio
Synkronia
Ehkä
Peilipaska


Any form of brain/heart/soul reaction: welcome!​


----------



## @thefam

JB said:


> To be honest it's more laid-back then even I'm used to but it seems to be what flows out of me. I don't know if it's a symptom of the mind set I'm normally in late at night when producing or a limitation in my production skills stoping me from making harder more aggressive tracks.
> 
> I've got a few more agressive dubstep tracks in the making but I'm keeping them under wraps until I'm happy with the sound.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to have a listen.



Got around to fixing One Note Bass, which is now I Am Batman, im rather happy with it now i have to say

http://soundcloud.com/haydo12/i-am-batman

let us no what u think


----------



## JB

@thefam said:


> Got around to fixing One Note Bass, which is now I Am Batman, im rather happy with it now i have to say
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/haydo12/i-am-batman
> 
> let us no what u think



Wickid' will have a listen in a min' and post back. :D


----------



## GreenMachine

theres some talented folks on here!!

check out my stuff, Electro, Techno, Breaks, Progressive Breaks:

http://soundcloud.com/debaser-1

all free for download!


----------



## Aukikco

Our new music video:
http://www.youtube.com/v/fdI4YmzU2is


----------



## apologue

JOBODY - Same Same ep (+ TRUSS remix) - APOL001
Release Date: October 1st, 2010
Label: Apologue
Website: www.apologue.co.uk

Apologue recordings is a new collaborative Bristol (UK) based project created by like minded artists driven by their enthusiasm and passion for techno. The concept is to provide music which works on the dancefloor whilst retaining the experimental elements that have inspired and maintained Apologue’s curiosity for electronic music. Embracing the recent advancements in technology, Apologue will incorporate loops, tools, parts and soundscapes for creative use.







Apologue’s first release comes from label co-founder, Jobody. Same Same EP was created with a concept of experimenting with simplicity. Each track emphasises different elements without overcrowding the space.
Same Same Ep consists of four tracks by Jobody and a remix which comes courtesy of Truss (Synewave/Perc Trax). The title track Same Same introduces weaving melodies and off beat drum patterns whilst Truss’ remix sits nicely alongside offering an even more industrial approach. Aspect 3 reduces the groove down by using a sparse amount of sounds creating an organic and natural progression of the track. Keeping the reduced approach that the EP has throughout, 8008 takes this concept and brings a more uptempo and melodic angle. To round off the EP, Jobody has included a soundscape tool E scape 1 which slowly builds in intensity through moody atmospheric pads and sharp metallic stabs.


ARTIST SUPPORT:

Laurent Garnier, Peter Van Hoesen, Perc, Tommy Four Seven, Angel Molina, Swayzak, Brendon Moeller, Ambivalent, Donor, Norman Nodge, Darko Esser, October, Lucy, Jennifer Cardini and many more...

RELEASE INFORMATION:

Artist: Jobody
Title: Same Same ep
Remixer(s): Truss
Catalogue No.: APOL001
Label: Apologue
Format: MP3, WAV
Distribution: Beatport / Juno / iTunes
Release Date: October 1st, 2010
Website: www.apologue.co.uk

TRACK LISTING:

A1. Same Same (Original mix)
A2. Same Same (Truss remix)
B1. 8008
B2. Aspect 3
B3. E Scape 1


Your welcome to check out the tracks here - http://soundcloud.com/apologue

Or join our facebook page here - http://www.facebook.com/pages/apologue-recordings/339215855135

Or to buy the tracks - 

https://www.beatport.com/en-US/html/content/release/detail/289747/Same Same EP
http://www.junodownload.com/products/same-same-ep/1628297-02/?highlight=JOBODY


----------



## azgaza

http://soundcloud.com/azgaza

So this is my soundcloud, I only started making electronic music very very recently, and the three tracks on there are actually the 2nd, 3rd and 4th I ever finished.
It's spacy psy tekno or atleast, that what its intended to be.


----------



## Milkshakes

Milkshakes - What Are You (Here to do?) Just a little ditty i put together this afternoon, feedback would be much obliged!


----------



## molly897

www.reverbnation.com/holzinger

I just got professionally recorded and should have an EP by the weekend~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

great house track on there, and a few indie acoustic  songs, two which I wrote about a friend of mine that OD'd


----------



## rmx

you can check out mine at www.myspace.com/chronicb34ts


----------



## Ximot

couple new songs up... organic samples defamiliarised electronically then re-rerecorded and sampled...

www.soundcloud.com/impulsecontroldisaster

thanks for your attention


----------



## Milkshakes

This is what staying up all night on a shitty laptop sounds like xD

Milkshakes - Broken Machine


----------



## technocat

Few tracks there, let me know what yous think. Only been at this a few months would appreciate any feedback 

http://soundcloud.com/pardon_my_zinger


----------



## Milkshakes

Milkshakes - Too Much Anime

I made this the other day :3


----------



## DaW

http://soundcloud.com/ron_daw

i produce music for about two years now, those are a few tracks of mine, hope you like them and would appreciate feedback positive/negative, as long as its feedback haha


----------



## EQ_bully

*a tune i made*

i know you people like beaty music and im a new producer still making my way into a fluent system and rhythm but im still trying to put myself out there a little so people can watch me improve so i hope you can take the time to take a quick listen and provide feedback if you like


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnRt5w0eECM


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

moving to the productions thread. ----------->


----------



## EQ_bully

my bad


----------



## thai

*Finally finished my production..*

Check it out if your into some good vibed electro, its been a few months of work but it was worth it.. Feedback both negative and positive encouraged! %)

http://snd.sc/dVMwEA


----------



## slef

put it in the production thread



wonder where cs is? hope he didnt relapse, poor guy


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Im sober as could be man... why would you say poor guy?

Im about as happy as I have been in years!

shooting this to productions


----------



## slef

'cuz benzos are hell, man. Coming off 'em that is. None of my biz what you're putting in your body but props if your doing fine coming off.


----------



## Milkshakes

Milkshakes - A Brave New World Just about done :D Gimme some feedback yeah?


----------



## motiv311

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=538836&highlight=motiv311

shoot over to our thread "Making Music with Fellow bluelighters!"

We're building a mix from this track 

http://soundcloud.com/user2806517/creepy-d


----------



## LuckyStriker

Milkshakes said:


> Milkshakes - A Brave New World Just about done :D Gimme some feedback yeah?



All I can say, good job.

http://www.supload.com/listen?s=jCC0jw

I mostly make house, this is my latest song. I'd love it if someone could give me some tips to make this sound better, and what can be corrected. My mastering is not the greastest but I havent dived into that deeply yet.


----------



## tBirdee

Dubby step.


----------



## Digital Front

Hey all, we uploaded our first collaboration recently - Digital Friction meets JLR - Trance21

www.soundcloud.com/digital-friction/trance21

We will be uploading our first solo production projects in the coming weeks.

All feedback welcome, hope you enjoy.

Kez


----------



## stimutant

"mental snorkels"
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-mental-snorkels

"litmus"
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-litmus

"leidkultur (light mix)
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-leidkultur-light-mix

"ping in my empire"
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-ping-in-my-empire

"tribute"
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-tribute

"the twilight drone"
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-the-twlight-drone

"the drone wars"
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-the-drone-wars

"huh, whats that?"
http://soundcloud.com/brainbug/brainbug-huh-whats-that


----------



## derkaderka

An experimental track inspired by flying lotus/samiyam/marijuana 


http://soundcloud.com/dr-violent/to-the-public


----------



## derkaderka

tBirdee said:


> Dubby step.



DOPE 

 Really diggin this. D/led it so I can play it in my car haha

Did you make that in logic?


----------



## derkaderka

Made this:

http://soundcloud.com/dr-violent/baggins

I'm into sampling and jazz/nu-disco mostly right now but I love making beats to freestyle to in the car 

And this is a funky song

http://soundcloud.com/dr-violent/mj-girls

and I don't know what to call this

http://soundcloud.com/dr-violent/deeper


----------



## tastethealex

I have 2 projects in the works 

A Self Released EP (Downtempo/chill/glitch) - 7 Tracks
Interplanetary S.T.A.M.P. Collection

and a Live PA Set (Minimal Techno) - 3 Tracks
1819-PA (Samples and works in progress)


----------



## ford442

*40,000 Downloads *

Hey,
I have been releasing torrent albums of my music and now I have been featured on the front page on www.mininova.org 
I had the pleasure of watching my download total roll past 40,000 the other night and I wanted to thank everyone who has been part of this!
Download Noah Cohn - Snowflake in the Stars here - http://www.mininova.org/tor/13197499
My style is chill-out electronic downtempo. You can get updates and listen for free at www.noahcohn.com
I also have 9 other torrents to grab from bit torrent if you enjoy my music.

Thank you for downloading! I will continue to release my music for free, so stay tuned!


----------



## Fanch

Hey what if, on my radio shows on january 3rd, 5th, 7th, 9th, 11th, and 14th of in 2011......... I spend one night playing exclusively bluelight productions?? can anyone help me put together a "best of" collection for one of these nights?

my show is electronic dance music & experimental, I try to cover all of my basses over a full month of shows (once a week during feb-june)  THE CHILL ZONE on KVRX 91.7fm Austin student radio (www.kvrx.org) streaming available, I think 96k mp3??

http://www.facebook.com/chillmaster

edit: Hey I want to have live guests on the show with me!! and I figure it could be as easy as you putting together a full "stream" to play on the air live on the computer (with a very fast internet connection, of course!) and then you can call in 512-495-KVRX and you can chat with me while you serve up some of your new materials!!

that's just an idea, I'll probably be playing tracks as well as hosting more than a few mix sessions in one way or another!


----------



## stimutant

i´d be happy to hear that you choose one or some of my tracks:

http://soundcloud.com/brainbug

(if you do so, please send me short msg with the date of the show. and a downloadlink woul be great!)


----------



## swilow

http://soundcloud.com/voidwalkingintodarkness/angelus-fall

What choo think of this kinda dubby chilled out bit o' noise?


----------



## Fanch

dubby, chilled! you found my sweet spot already!!   this is so perfect!! I love it when I can return THE CHILL ZONE to its roots - downtempo, chilled, ambient electronic music that never gets boring!!! my biggest influence is WWW.SOMA.FM  that's easy choice!!


and on the other end -brainbug, I like your psy-trance a lot! what I think I will do is save up all of the psy trance music that I find this week, whether it be local productions, or tracks that I find online like yours.. and put it together for a single night of hardcore broadcast madness and spend a 4 hour show doing techno, psy trance, hard house, and um... well that's a good start you get the idea 

note to both of you - are these tracks available as a single .mp3 file for download, single file per track I mean.  so that I can load them up on my CDJ-800 and mix them together!


----------



## swilow

^Downloads should be enabled on my soundcloud, I think....


----------



## stimutant

willow11 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/voidwalkingintodarkness/angelus-fall
> 
> What choo think of this kinda dubby chilled out bit o' noise?



thats my cup o tea!
we should really try to do something together when im in aus 

@fanch: nice to hear that  downloads are enabled in my soundcloud, too.


----------



## stimutant

willow11 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/voidwalkingintodarkness/angelus-fall
> 
> What choo think of this kinda dubby chilled out bit o' noise?



maaaaan this is great. A++++


----------



## Pig dog

Here is a link for my progressive psy project SPORANGIA. 
I have 5 tracks being released on various labels within the next few months and am starting work on an EP. 

Facebook :http://www.facebook.com/group.php?g...0137#!/pages/Sporangia/114203625311940?v=wall

Soundcloud : www.soundcloud.com/sporangia

Hope you enjoy, let me know what u think.


----------



## Danny Weed

New down tempo track I made the other day, feel free to leave a comment 

http://soundcloud.com/themicrogram/the-microgram-incoherent


----------



## technocat

First edit of a new track, some nice heavy techno feedback welcome  

http://soundcloud.com/pardon_my_zinger/zombies-ate-my-neighbours


----------



## :{ d. }:

*Metaphysical Ambient (Free EP download!)*

I would like to share my dearest and most personal project with you all, Cerulean Transience Of All My Imagined Shores, which I would personally describe as metaphysical ambience. I just recently made the decision to begin releasing all of my material via free online downloads and seeing as how I intended this release (and pretty much all of my material) to be listened to under.. "special circumstances" (see the P.S. ;D) sharing it here was the logical decision for me.


Taken from Myspace Blog:

*GØD EP*






{http://www.mediafire.com/?7syre7u3lm6l2zm}

This song manifested itself into existence nearly 3 years ago, and has since then become my personal meditation song and spiritual catalyst. I do not seek monetary gain, but rather to share the experience of the calm, transcendental void which this hymn has plunged me into countless times with others (though, there are no "others"...) You can download it for free, forever, and share with as many people as you want.

I can only hope that this listening experience carries some meaning for you.

Namaste,
Dmitri

*P.S. It is personally recommended that meditation, in a completely dark room, in conjunction with any of the following will allow the listener to completely experience this album to 100% of its potential, as it was meant to be: Ayahuasca, LSD, Psilocybin, Ketamine, Mescaline, DXM, 5-MeO-DMT; though unmodified, sober meditation works just fine. Happy trailings.*


----------



## StarOceanHouse

downloading now


----------



## :{ d. }:

To anybody who does download it, any and all feedback is appreciated. 

Also I encourage those who do and enjoy it to share it as much as possible, especially if you know anybody interested in entheogens, meditation, or both. I really don't care if this ends up on P2P networks or blogspots. -shrug- Free music for all!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

it sounds like great meditation music. the droneness of the music put me in a bit of a trance and I was quite sober. I'll have to try it on some entheogens next time. 

btw you gotta put your productions in this thread


----------



## :{ d. }:

I would like to share my dearest and most personal project with you all, Cerulean Transience Of All My Imagined Shores, which I would personally describe as metaphysical ambience. I just recently made the decision to begin releasing all of my material via free online downloads and seeing as how I intended this release (and pretty much all of my material) to be listened to under.. "special circumstances" (see the P.S. ;D) sharing it here was the logical decision for me.


Taken from Myspace Blog:

*GØD EP*






{http://www.mediafire.com/?7syre7u3lm6l2zm}

This song manifested itself into existence nearly 3 years ago, and has since then become my personal meditation song and spiritual catalyst. I do not seek monetary gain, but rather to share the experience of the calm, transcendental void which this hymn has plunged me into countless times with others (though, there are no "others"...) You can download it for free, forever, and share with as many people as you want.

I can only hope that this listening experience carries some meaning for you.

*P.S. It is personally recommended that meditation, in a completely dark room, in conjunction with any of the following will allow the listener to completely experience this album to 100% of its potential, as it was meant to be: Ayahuasca, LSD, Psilocybin, Ketamine, Mescaline, DXM, 5-MeO-DMT; though unmodified, sober meditation works just fine. Happy trailings.*

Sorry for the duplicate, I completely forgot this thread existed already x_x


----------



## :{ d. }:

StarOceanHouse said:


> it sounds like great meditation music. the droneness of the music put me in a bit of a trance and I was quite sober. I'll have to try it on some entheogens next time.
> 
> btw you gotta put your productions in this thread



Didja get through the entire song? There comes a bit of a twist beyond droning past the 11 minute mark..... 

Also thanks for thee heads up, completely missed that thread. I posted my OP there, there's no problem with reposting it there I hope...?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Pig dog said:


> Here is a link for my progressive psy project SPORANGIA.
> I have 5 tracks being released on various labels within the next few months and am starting work on an EP.
> 
> Facebook :http://www.facebook.com/group.php?g...0137#!/pages/Sporangia/114203625311940?v=wall
> 
> Soundcloud : www.soundcloud.com/sporangia
> 
> Hope you enjoy, let me know what u think.



That track "insane society" is killer! great work!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

There is a thread for productions which I will move this to, but I will give it a few days as people have taken a liking to it!

-CS


----------



## The Editor

http://soundcloud.com/simple-x

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Simple-X/140525532672168 -and click on tracks tab

Hey fellow bluelighters! Long time reader first time poster. I wanted to throw my music out there to ya. I call it experimental because they're quite different. One's House(ish) and the others idk....Give "Last Blue Sky" at least a minute and a half so you understand where it's going. Feedback greatly appreciated

Some lol compliments so far: "OMG, can I eat this? I wanna eat this!"
"This is soooo SEXY! Wait, can music be sexy?"
"Holy Sh**! What's happening? It's making my brain tingle!!"


----------



## djmrselfdestruct

made this totally on 2c-e (2 days non-stop > 3 doses à 16 mg)

http://soundcloud.com/djmrselfdestruct/mr-selfdestruct-fm-2c-e-final-demo-edit

cover artwork:


----------



## :{ d. }:

Anybody give it a go?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Downloaded, will listen when I wake up in the morning. Give it a go sober. In the next couple weeks I will be taking an adventure on some lucy and will give it a full listen on my new speakers, and visualizations :D


----------



## :{ d. }:

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Downloaded, will listen when I wake up in the morning. Give it a go sober. In the next couple weeks I will be taking an adventure on some lucy and will give it a full listen on my new speakers, and visualizations :D



Very glad to hear this. :D I definitely hope you enjoy the experience. I urge you to share it with anybody interested in meditation or entheogens.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I will report back, sober, and LSD'ed up. :D

I will also pass this EP on if I enjoy it! Which I think I will based on your myspace, keep it up man!


----------



## technocat

Let me know what yous think of this, progressive techno track one of the better ones I've made  http://soundcloud.com/pardon_my_zinger/horizon


----------



## psychalysis

*Psy Trance made in Reason*

http://soundcloud.com/psychalysis/zenith-latest


----------



## silentangst

psychalysis said:


> http://soundcloud.com/psychalysis/zenith-latest



Love it :D


----------



## psychalysis

Great. Thx


----------



## psychalysis

tBirdee said:


> Dubby step.



Nice chilled stuff. Good use of fx samples.

What program(s) are you using btw?


----------



## abnortality

Scoping this out now.

Btw is that Aerith in the background of your poster?

=]


----------



## dougebfresh

I am new to this forum.. however i've been making electronic music for years and years and have a lot of finished tracks... you can check out ten of them on myspace...
www.myspace.com/acidiclime    if you like the music send me a private message and i will send you a (digital) copy of my new CD


----------



## psychalysis

*Nice Stuff!*



dougebfresh said:


> I am new to this forum.. however i've been making electronic music for years and years and have a lot of finished tracks... you can check out ten of them on myspace...
> www.myspace.com/acidiclime    if you like the music send me a private message and i will send you a (digital) copy of my new CD



Hey man! Nice stuff 
I've been pretty inactive on this forum myself- til now I've found this thread. .  .


----------



## psychalysis

*'Me' again. .  .*



dougebfresh said:


> ...    if you like the music send me a private message and i will send you a (digital) copy of my new CD



I cannot apparently pm you as I'm technically pretty much a n00b here, so the message I  w a s  going to pm you is as follows:

Quality productions you have posted- a pleasure to listen to!
What prog(s) you using? 
I've been using Reason for a fare few years now, am from Australia-
How 'bout you?
Could do a music swap- mind you, I have so many incomplete ideas, so any CD I can offer would reflect that. .  . 
Anyway, keep at the tunes 'n' get back to me on what prog(s) you use/
have experience with, and or access to
All the best for now  
btw, here my facebook id:    http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1088688326 
-if you do the FB thing


----------



## :{ d. }:

abnortality said:


> Scoping this out now.
> 
> Btw is that Aerith in the background of your poster?
> 
> =]



Not quite, but close. It's actually Abel from Xenogears (also a Squaresoft RPG, masterpiece, GET IT NOW). If you've played the game and managed to understand the numerous philosophical/religious/psychological/headache-inducing references of that game you'll know why I chose him. :]


----------



## tBirdee

Some progressive housy trancey techy-ish shit fer yeah


----------



## BrahamCracker

So i have always just loved making music for the sounds, the weirder the better. I finally started working on a remix of pink floyd's saucerful of secrets. This is my second rough draft, after i got rid of my weak automated bassline lol. Please check out. 

www.soundcloud.com/the-other-tk 

I need vocals for harmony part, it's supposed to be the vocoder but I can't record on my mac in this noisy house. PREASE, :D


----------



## tBirdee

psychalysis said:


> Nice chilled stuff. Good use of fx samples.
> 
> What program(s) are you using btw?



Ableton Live 8 my friend 

Thank you the comment is appreciated greatly.

Peace and Love


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

*you guys are over 1k posts... time for a new one btw *


----------



## Baker

Would be keen to hear what all you think of my productions.

Been producing for a fair while now and am thinking of starting to get myself out there a bit.

www.soundcloud.com/44hertz


----------



## BrahamCracker

Hey! If any of you want to join in creating the bluelight album please say so in my thread! It's a great way to market yourself and make a name for yourself on this website. Not to mention all the chicks from the nudie thread will see how cool we are.


----------



## undead

So I know good and well that this thread is gonna get closed to open a new one soon, but I can't be fucked to be the one to start it. So I'll just throw this down and if a new one opens soon... I'll put it in there too, but this is one of the tracks I'm currently working on.

The World in a Bottle


----------



## rakketakke

http://soundcloud.com/kworzot-flitskind/goedgebroken

Feedback both positive and negative... always appreciated


----------



## The Editor

http://soundcloud.com/simple-x/arcturian-nightlife-epic-remix

Took another few weeks to improve/remix this trippy beat. Somewhere between Infected Mushroom and Benny Benassi.


----------



## BrahamCracker

The Editor said:


> http://soundcloud.com/simple-x/arcturian-nightlife-epic-remix
> 
> Took another few weeks to improve/remix this trippy beat. Somewhere between Infected Mushroom and Benny Benassi.



good quality production, a couple of things that would make it better (only my opinion). The high pass filter from :16 to :19 is a little unstable. I like the idea but your track is mostly bass and drums, so high pass is kind innefective transition to create energy. 1:10 to 1:16 is very cool, I think drag that sucker out a few more seconds to create some anticipation for that massive rave kick.

just some constructive criticism :D

I am wondering what kind of compressor, limiter or amplifier you use?


----------



## MonKeYDNA

Snowed in for 2 days so I decided to try my hand at flstudio.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj-3bsGOn34


----------



## The Editor

BrahamCracker said:


> good quality production, a couple of things that would make it better (only my opinion). The high pass filter from :16 to :19 is a little unstable. I like the idea but your track is mostly bass and drums, so high pass is kind innefective transition to create energy. 1:10 to 1:16 is very cool, I think drag that sucker out a few more seconds to create some anticipation for that massive rave kick.
> 
> just some constructive criticism :D
> 
> I am wondering what kind of compressor, limiter or amplifier you use?


Thanks man... yeah I don't have to go into it to know what ur talking about with the high pass, still ironing out 1 or 2 kinks. It's all done in FL, so Fruity Limiter, Parametric EQ 2, EQUO and a host of filters, phasers, reverbs, choruses. I got another one, Last Blue Sky on their and Facebook if ya wanna check it out. Less polished but a lot of mood, great for those nights....


----------



## swilow

psychalysis said:


> http://soundcloud.com/psychalysis/zenith-latest



Sounds cool man, I love Reason.

One thing; the bass is way tooooooo wide. Its like the track has no centre at all...and maybe fix up compressor wobbling too.

But nice melodies and a great goa style vibe to it


----------



## Danny Weed

New track up 

http://soundcloud.com/themicrogram/the-microgram-warped


----------



## DJ 303

http://soundcloud.com/bigman-productions/destroy-reworked-and-regurgitated

Dirty dirty dirty dark and mean and nasty Drum and Bass/Techstep!

Eh?
Anyone?


----------



## ^Xayo

That shit is sick @DJ 303 really dar and gritty :D

http://soundcloud.com/xayo/twisteddub

heres my recent stuff


----------



## DJ 303

^Xayo said:


> That shit is sick @DJ 303 really dar and gritty :D



its fucking wrong isn't it??
really horrible horrible ruff d and b.
i feel dirty.
but oh-so gooood.


----------



## wiiwee

Ok so I decided to try producing, made those bottom two after about 2 hours of messing with Ableton.    The top first one I made today.  I didn't read any tutorials yet, just winged it for these two.  I didn't use any samples, I made this note by note in the sequencer.

http://soundcloud.com/streisand-1/secondsongbetter

http://soundcloud.com/streisand-1/rock

http://soundcloud.com/streisand-1/mysong

Be kind to the newb! 

I'd also loooooooove to hear some advice from you guys!!


----------



## Aukikco

http://www.mikseri.net/artists/satumnaisuus/ajan-mitta/326979/
Epic chimp-phonic psy-whatever. I'd be so glad to hear from you...


----------



## technocat

New track some nice heavy techno, let me know what you think! 

http://soundcloud.com/pardon_my_zinger/turtle-back-upsidedown-remix


----------



## lysergication

*Aciid*

Acid Techno : 

http://soundcloud.com/paradox-5/paradox-best-way


----------



## jhjhsdi

*FEKYO dubstep OFFICIAL*

here is the facebook page, please like;
www.facebook.com/fekyo

here is the youtube, please subscribe
http://www.youtube.com/user/gofeknks

this is my latest, 'gods child' dubstep with bit of a breakcore-y twist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOjyVS9n6MQ

and this is one before, standard dubstep FILTH, cyclohexan 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FUjqMbigEDg&feature=related

note the name/picture mess up....not many of you will have noticed but i accidently put up the microscopic image of dmt crystals to my cyclohexan tune..it should have been microscopic ketamine crystals (hence name)

if you like that check out this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPPqHNKfNic
which has got a cool ketamine vial picture haha


edit:wil add a little something about myself
i am male, age 23
dubstep/grime but into allsorts...very wide range
ive been producing beats for around a year and a half now
i've used fruity loops xxl producer edition 8, 9, and now 9.7AE
my hardware is a novation sl25mk2, novation launchpad and hercules steel midi.
and basicaly, my best method for making music, i get fucked up on drugs infront of my computer and between posting on here and sniffin lines...im composin bare shit. peace!

MY INSPIRATIONS
drugs are my mains ones, ketamine mainly, cannabis, nos, sometimes other but mainly these,and last year mephedrone
datsik,koan sound,inspector dubplate,silencer,flux pavillion,

shout outs to
manasunkus,breefadog,corecontax,swampyboy,cypriot vibez

plus my launchpad looks so sick while holing lol, anyone whos got one get an app for pc called 8bandeq, turns your launchpad into an amazing visual equalizer,with ALOT more colors novation make out it can do...also launchpaint fun
i am willing to accept any feedback good or bad,*
constructive critism etc,
also im well open to suggestions, maybe someone wants to collab? any female vocalists out there wana kick katy b's ass? haha
wanna use my tune? let me know...i can email a 320....

*feedback/likes/comments are appreciated on here, but if youve got a youtube account i would much prefer it up there! thanks
fekyooykef 

further edit: merged posts/added inspirations


----------



## kultron

lol


----------



## jhjhsdi

kultron said:


> lol



what?


----------



## jhjhsdi

bump


----------



## boiledfruit

Toon & Bass:

http://soundcloud.com/goodbye-enemy-airship


----------



## DJKAOS

Loads of free harsh noise 

http://www.freenoise.eu/djkaos.html

[KAOSMIX01] DJ Kaos - Harsh Noise (Selected & Mixed By Noisy)
http://www.mediafire.com/?ba1cubt3ti0bufh

Anerexic fuck II-Noise Malnutrition VS Dj Kaos
http://www.mediafire.com/?24a4ee7uoafvbqt 

http://www.archive.org/download/DeadskinMeetDjKaos/DeadskinMeetDjKaos.zip

enjoy!


----------



## Simona19

lol I'm a real SERIOUS noob %). But I made up my first cheesy hard trance song. I don't really know too much about music production but I just love raving so much that I'm trying to learn to make some. A lot of people have some really nice stuff here.

Here's mine:

http://soundcloud.com/simona19/ravers-plight


----------



## technocat

Another track nice mellow one this time, enjoy!  

http://soundcloud.com/pardon_my_zinger/dawn


----------



## abado100

i liked the god's child tune on your youtube channel



> MY INSPIRATIONS
> drugs are my mains ones, ketamine mainly, cannabis, nos, sometimes other but mainly these,and last year mephedrone



PM me for a private chat about mephedrone - i don't have enough posts to PM yet


----------



## abado100

sorry, that post above is @oykef


----------



## captainplanetalex

***Some of my Work** The Gun State.*

Whats up BL?

I wanted to share some of my music with you guys. If you like it, by all means
give it a rating on the youtube page. Also, notice all the art work and tags.
Very nice dedication if you asked me, but you haven't. \m/~O_O~\m/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1ipxj2VupU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw493EiGeYE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvjQh0816As
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zva8wDGnJdw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8Uh2ptmw8I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iH66mFIXWk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5s1Wu6WXRc

More at http://www.youtube.com/user/thegunstate


----------



## shovsori

*Max Komori / Rolax records links*

Hello everyone

I'm new on this forum, i'm french music producer and head of label : Rolax records
I hope you will like the music :

www.myspace.com/komozone
www.soundcloud.com/max-komori
www.rolax.org
www.myspace.com/rolax

These are the first link for introduction, we work with very diferent artists like Dino Felipe, Dj Seep or Otto von schirach...
Thank you


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

*Uk Grime My Remix Of Wiley's 'Ice Rink'*

May not be everyones cup of tea but if you like Grime or Sublow you may dig. See links below player to hear the original version and a couple of Mc versions. Safe!

http://soundcloud.com/dark-mark-e/wiley-ice-rink-mark-es-2011


----------



## tribal girl

Moving over to the lovely folks in EMD.


----------



## jpgrdnr

Ill cross post this here just for a laugh. Recorded my kit and messed around in FL:

http://soundcloud.com/dubsaves/mixdownbeat2
http://soundcloud.com/dubsaves/mixbeat-01-01

I suppose its Electronic as its sequenced.


----------



## Warp Renegade

2 new Drum & Bass tracks that I've finished within the last 2 days:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F22N7wqNdYQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tjN03w4moQ


Any feedback welcome. Even if it's "that was shit" or just a thumbs up. Im a feedback slag but don't have the time to be a total promotion whore either. Oh the joys of having a job and family


----------



## abado100

dubstep done in live. to me, some bits sound good, other bits too mad..

http://soundcloud.com/abbado100/dd-a2-tr


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

abado100 said:


> dubstep done in live. to me, some bits sound good, other bits too mad..
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/abbado100/dd-a2-tr



Pure dirt mate, tis fithier than shooting smack with a pin you found on the floor of MacDonalds toilets.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Warp Renegade said:


> 2 new Drum & Bass tracks that I've finished within the last 2 days:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F22N7wqNdYQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tjN03w4moQ
> 
> Any feedback welcome. Even if it's "that was shit" or just a thumbs up. Im a feedback slag but don't have the time to be a total promotion whore either. Oh the joys of having a job and family





Both tracks are top draw mate, production sounds faultless!


----------



## abado100

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by abado100
> dubstep done in live. to me, some bits sound good, other bits too mad..
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/abbado100/dd-a2-tr
> Pure dirt mate, tis fithier than shooting smack with a pin you found on the floor of MacDonalds toilets.



hehe - thanks. not quite as filthy as their burgers though


----------



## abado100

Not sure if either of these are worth building on. Any thoughts?

http://soundcloud.com/abbado100/ant-filter-2-tr

http://soundcloud.com/abbado100/dd-b2-16-tr


----------



## psychalysis

*New 'n' Old W.I.P.s on Soundcloud*

http://soundcloud.com/psychalysis


----------



## JoeTheStoner

http://soundcloud.com/jtstone/sets/random

_somewhat recent shite_ made to pass time while waiting for p0rn d/l's to finish, u know how that goes riiiiiiiiite


----------



## jpgrdnr

JoeTheStoner said:


> http://soundcloud.com/jtstone/sets/random
> 
> _somewhat recent shite_ made to pass time while waiting for p0rn d/l's to finish, u know how that goes riiiiiiiiite



i paid attention strictly for the funny. Something worth noting. %)


----------



## abado100

i need a fresh pair of ears, please....

2 versions of a jungle-ish tune & i've lost all objectivity - can't decide one over the other. please have a listen and tell me what you think. ta.

http://soundcloud.com/abbado100/jungly2-tr

http://soundcloud.com/abbado100/lordof2-tr


----------



## jpgrdnr

abado100 said:


> i need a fresh pair of ears, please....
> 
> 2 versions of a jungle-ish tune & i've lost all objectivity - can't decide one over the other. please have a listen and tell me what you think. ta.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/abbado100/jungly2-tr
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/abbado100/lordof2-tr



need to eq that bass, raise the hz so it isnt so low, beats sound good!


----------



## abado100

thanks jp i will attempt to get that bass a bit more focussed higher up the range. how hard is the eq-ing of the bass though? Oy - you get it right on the monitors and then in the car it sounds schlock. And don't get me started on the headphones...


----------



## DJKAOS

GANJA MAN VIP
http://www.mediafire.com/?m2t2jzrjm3n

http://braincore.co.uk/

DJ KAOS Noizy Az Fuck Mashup Track
http://www.mediafire.com/?37h93kpgj7sm332

Anerexic fuck II-Noise Malnutrition VS Dj Kaos
http://www.mediafire.com/?24a4ee7uoafvbqt 

http://www.archive.org/download/DeadskinMeetDjKaos/DeadskinMeetDjKaos.zip

http://www.mediafire.com/?vwlfe587xaz7891

http://www.mediafire.com/?bds6kmpc321icu2

http://www.mediafire.com/?uzg1m3cfx0gc6z0

http://www.mediafire.com/?ugevano4kdu7kf1

http://www.mediafire.com/?crekwb6fbxuqnak

http://braincore.co.uk/

http://www.mediafire.com/?o57g49nyo8s1j1d

http://www.mediafire.com/?37h93kpgj7sm332


----------



## Simona19

http://soundcloud.com/simona19/untitled-electro

Some admittedly cheesy house  But it's my first house completed..Could be worse. I had fun %)


----------



## jpgrdnr

Simona19 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/simona19/untitled-electro
> 
> Some admittedly cheesy house  But it's my first house completed..Could be worse. I had fun %)



Sounds good.


----------



## abado100

> http://soundcloud.com/simona19/untitled-electro
> 
> Some admittedly cheesy house But it's my first house completed..Could be worse. I had fun
> 19-03-2011 20:28



WOW - what a great tune. Love it. Not the slightest whiff of cheese, just a very well put-together track. Something to be proud of, I'd say. Very well done. Simple, well mixed, hypnotic - I could listen to it all day...


----------



## Simona19

Ahh thanks :D Makes me happy


----------



## eddiehoeynyc

*Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust vs. Eddie Hoey (tech)*

Music Sounds Better With You - Stardust vs. Eddie Hoey (tech)






*Music Sounds Better With You* - Stardust vs. Eddie Hoey:

http://soundcloud.com/eddiehoey/i-feel-like

*Hey everybody, im new to the site but im pumping out a lot of new tunes and looking forward to hearing a lot of good stuff here.*

Genres - tribal, techno, tech-house, minimal, house!

*I always welcome feedback too so don't be shy!*

The rest of my recent stuff can be listened to and downloaded here -

http://soundcloud.com/rislabs
http://soundcloud.com/eddiehoey

*Enjoy!* 

:monkey:


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Stardust - Music Sounds Better With You is one of my favorite EDM tracks. I loved it when it was released in 99. I didn't even know what EDM was back then.

I'll definitely check out your remix once I am back at home.


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

*Ruffneck BreakoreTekno*

Bit of a ruff neck BreakoreTekno tunage by myself. Dark Mark Vs Mc Hairy D 'I Break Beats'

http://soundcloud.com/dark-mark-e/dark-mark-vs-mc-hairy-d


----------



## eddiehoeynyc

yeah one of my favs too... i usually dont even touch classics like this but the vocal worked so well with the rest of the track. lookin forward to your feedback when you get a listen!

E


----------



## Burn.The.Witches

For anyone who likes the darker side of psytrance

http://soundcloud.com/tachyonpsy

Interested to see if anyone can get into it


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Sample of a Techno tune I am working on with Devvo samples.

http://soundcloud.com/dark-mark-e/dark-mark-e-vs-devvo-20-pills


----------



## Burn.The.Witches

Devvo :D
Will give it a listen when home... From the link, I reckon I know which samples


----------



## Danny Weed

One of my new tracks, few more new ones there as well 

http://soundcloud.com/themicrogram/the-microgram-blues-and-green


----------



## Milkshakes

Milkshakes - Terrordrome My newest track, gimme some feed back!

Milkshakes - Kick Ass A new drumstep track.


----------



## swilow

Hey, kinda new weirdpsy track, tell me what thou thinkest....Gholaa- Arca Ium


----------



## Simona19

I made a remix of Kev Willow's "Pies" in the style of Dutch House. I think it's pretty funny. Feedback?

http://soundcloud.com/simona19/kev-willow-pies-simones-remix

His song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOEla304V60


----------



## jhjhsdi

can anyone help me with a name for this track pleeeeeeeease? the samples from felix - dont you want me '92.....but its not really a remix of that particular track. i dunno, i may just call it felix-DYWM remix. its a dubstep track with a breakcore twist...have a listen let me know what ya think.....peace.

http://soundcloud.com/fekyo/fekyo-dywmremixfinalsoundtest3


----------



## DJ 303

http://soundcloud.com/bigman-productions/damonsta

my latest dubstep mix

Heavy!!!!


----------



## misk

you can listen to a few of my dodgey offerings on my old myspace pages.
no idea what genre you would call them other than fried hack jobs lol.

www.myspace.com/bolbystracks
www.myspace.com/bolbystracks2


----------



## tBirdee

My most recent track, how cheesy would you's say this is, 1-10?


----------



## misk

lol not bad man, kinda like electro psy house.
at least the mastering fits together well, i usually create tracks when im fried after being up for a night on the pipe and can only use headphones atm, kinda leads to inconsistent mastering.

my tracks are above your post ^^^
some songs are like hard trance, others are hard trance meets half assed hardstyle lol
but its been a long time since anyones listened to any, so im keen to hear some thoughts of fellow bluelighters...


----------



## tBirdee

Thanks dude I gotta go right now but I'll check out your tracks later on!


----------



## misk

some of the newer stuff im working on - obviously unfinished

bolby - superwaver
bolby - rochendary


----------



## swilow

^Not bad man. I listened to Superwaver New 2. The kick and bass are too loud, they are pulling the entire track amplitude down. I'd also add some percussion, just simply stuff like a phat clap. closed hat and open hat...



tBirdee said:


> My most recent track, how cheesy would you's say this is, 1-10?



Thats awesome man. You really getting the production nailed. Maybe fiddle with the side-chained noisey bit at the start so it pumps a bit harder...

And yeah, cheesy bassline; love it


----------



## Apostacious

Okay, I never thought I'd do this, but why the fuck not, eh?  This is OLLLD, and I still make stuff.  Here's one.  If you like, ask me, and I'll share more.  Anyway...

me - 952380952380


----------



## Warp Renegade

My new remix of the great track by Rank 1 (Airwave). I know it's been done to death but I absolutely love the track and I've tried to take it in a different direction that most other people. There are no big saw wave pads or massive trance stabs. It's based mainly on the pads being very subdued and mellow with a piano line driving the track along.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJiPjIo1mvA&feature=channel_video_title


It would be great to hear any feedback good or bad as long as it's constructive.
Thanks!


----------



## JuicyJay

http://soundcloud.com/jogo-element/birthday-bumps-demo - Psystep

Something I started 2 days ago. In progress, nothing is set in stone but it definitely shows you where it's going. Working on a few things to fix it up before I head on to the next build up. I'm trying to find a smooth way to go from half tempo to full on  I really dig the sound of this! If you like psytrance and dubstep this is definitely for you.



http://soundcloud.com/jogo-element/in-progress 

I don't really know how to label this one other than psytechtrodub lol. As usual, this is also in progress. I'm cleaning it up before working on the rest. 

Any feedback and/or critcism is always appreciated!!!  I'm not a fan of typical cookie cutter sounding music. I try to differ myself and express a unique style. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## tBirdee

^Very nice dude!


----------



## Digitalbil

*Digital Bill/Invaders From Mars(MAL106)*







RELEASE DATE: May 3rd, 2011

TRACKLISTING:
01 Whoa
02 Whoa (Minnesota RMX)
03 Touchy People

DESCRIPTION:

Invaders From Mars, aka Digital Bill from Las Vegas and E Kim of Florida, have just
brought forth a crisp and jumpy EP on MalLabel for the step-devoted masses!

“Whoa! Touchy People” EP is a bass infused crowd pleaser from beginning to end and
it includes a remix by Santa Cruz up and coming star Minnesota as well as two original
tracks by Invaders from Mars and Digital Bill.

“Whoa!” is a filthy, dark, jaunty stepper that is overflowing with groove and attitude,
and “Touchy People” rumbles forth with incredible swagger. Minnesota’s “Whoa!”
remix rounds out the EP with a style anyone paying attention for the last year will
recognize, as Minnesota’s tracks are seeing support from some of the country’s biggest
names.

Invaders From Mars landed on the West Coast bearing gifts for bass cabinets! Funky and
fun, this release is a great way for any DJ to feed the floor what they are looking for: hard
steppers!

Preview the tracks at 
http://soundcloud.com/mallabelmusic/whoa

http://soundcloud.com/digitalbil/touchy-people-digital-bill-1


----------



## jhjhsdi

been having fun making this for the last hour or so hahaha enjoy 

http://soundcloud.com/fekyo/fekyo-crazy-cat-lady-clip-hq

will post back when i finish it just laughing so hard had to upload an share with some peeps


----------



## jhjhsdi

SIMPSONS CRAZY CAT LADY DRUMSTEP/DUBSTEP TRACK 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxIvqJ0_Zw8

final version :D


----------



## Danny Weed

Laid back track.

Ghost Town


----------



## Albion

JSPete - Circular Motion


I didn't buy a synth for nothing, and with each song I produce I'm getting the hang of Reason more and more.


----------



## jron242

Dark, liquid DNB.  Great for cruisin, workin to or whatevs. Any feedback appreciated!

www.liquiddnb.com/mix/jfmjfm-polymorphik


----------



## Bagseed

JSPete said:


> JSPete - Circular Motion
> 
> 
> I didn't buy a synth for nothing, and with each song I produce I'm getting the hang of Reason more and more.


nice work, enjoyed listening! but imo some kind of peak at the end, before the track finished would have been good. like some strong tribal like drums fading in with a break and a bit more FX.

but as i said, good production anyhow!

greets


----------



## Rasclatt

you can hear my tracks here http://soundcloud.com/buoy-1

theyre all a bit old now because I havnt had any time to be finishing tracks, will do soon and cant wait :D


----------



## abado100

*100% unauthorized Q-Tip [work it out] remix*

i recently found a q-tip acapella out there somewhere, the lyrics stuck in my head and i ran with it:

http://www.youtube.com/user/captainhadd0ck#p/u/0/bCmkrN-QgCM

& if you have the bandwidth, the  >= 480p versions sound better. would love any constructive criticism, especially on mastering issues , which is pretty much voodoo to me 

thanks.


----------



## g3rmz23

soundcloud.com/divinesickness


I'm kind of a noob so any helpful suggestions would be great...


----------



## panic in paradise

http://soundcloud.com/ashpnw/chamber-chopper#


haha
;-)


----------



## technocat

Nice melodic track I just finished "The Chill Mobile" let me know what yous think 

http://soundcloud.com/pardon_my_zinger/the-chill-mobile


----------



## panic in paradise

oh hell yeah!! haha

_im not done with it yet, but im sure ill listen again...
_
*
!1nice1!*

--------
as an x-dj, or ill say as a dj(forever?) heh;-) i can say id of grabbed this listening at a record shop for sure man, and spun it out with confidence.


----------



## Deak40

http://soundcloud.com/sigma8 

I'm the worst for not finishing not tracks, must have like at least 200 track files, don't think i've ever topped 2 minutes, just uploaded the three most recent ones on there




JSPete said:


> JSPete - Circular Motion
> 
> 
> I didn't buy a synth for nothing, and with each song I produce I'm getting the hang of Reason more and more.



That sounds good man, really like that rhythmic synth that comes in at 3.20


----------



## punktuality

*Saganism - Psytrance - I just made this track*

I've only just very recently started playing around with making music using Ableton Live so I'm not the greatest but would love some feedback. 

http://soundcloud.com/glenb-1-1/saganism

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Hey mate, nice work! In my humble opinion it needs a melody going through the middle layers. 
Also, the bass could be a bit more complex as well. 

Again, that is just my opinion! 

But yeah, top work man, keep at it!! %)


----------



## TALLY 2.0

This is just something I threw together. Its supposed to be kind of an old skool hip hop type of beat. Its not finished, but I dont know if I will ever get around to finishing it.

http://soundcloud.com/chris-tallon1/old-skool


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Locking the thread, it way past the 1000 post limit!


----------

